# Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi



## Rorschach (Ago 13, 2012)

En este hilo se dedica al desarrollo del armado de este amplificador, les comento que el circuito fue desarrollado por RCA en la década del 50, se puede ver en cualquier manual de válvulas de recepción RCA, el circuito esta hecho para un par de válvulas de salida 7027A en pushpull clase AB1, los drivers e inversoras de fase son un par de pentodos de corte neto 6CB6A y de pre e inversora una 7199 (triodo/pentodo), la fuente también es a válvulas, tiene un par rectificadoras 5R4, un doble triodo (6EM7) y una reguladora de tensión por descarga gaseosa (0A2), el pre para control de tonos lleva un doble triodo (6EU7), el pre para micrófono tiene un pentodo (5879),y el pre para capsula magnética y/o CD,leva un doble triodo (6EU7).-Todo esto es un canal,salvo la fuente.-Ya compre todas las válvulas (NOS), los zócalos, realice el diagrama de ubicación de componentes, para luego hacer el chasis con punzonadora, conseguí también toados los resistores y capacitores. Calculé y diseñé el trafo de poder, el choque de filtro (inductancia) y los trafos de salida (en estos conté con la colaboración de Fogonazo en el conexionado de las galletas del primaro), compré la laminación grano orientado, los alambres esmaltado de cobre etc, etc.

Proseguiré informandolos y mandandoles los circuitos y fotos.

Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 13, 2012)

Sería magnífico que comiences por postear el esquema, no todos tienen un manual de recepcion RCA para verlo, y cuando puedas, serán mas que bienvenidas las fotos de como se fué armando el equipito.
*¡enhorabuena por el proyecto!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> .... *no todos tienen un manual* de recepcion RCA para verlo, ....



   *SI* tienen un manual: *Manual RCA año 1950*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *SI* tienen un manual: *Manual RCA año 1950*



cómo me *c·"·ste*!.. 

eso sí es estar atento. yo tengo un RC-27 y un RC-29 de editorial Arbó... no recordaba que estaba posteado ese manual acá... igual, mas allá de que está el manual en el foro, seria buenisimo que posteara aquí el esquema, así todos podemos opinar al respecto sin tener que estar saltando por varios hilos para ver dicho esquema.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 14, 2012)

aqui les mando el circuito.-ver archivo adjunto.-
saludos 
Gustavo Moretton


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 15, 2012)

Aqui tambien les mando los circuitos del pre de control de tonos,del pre de microfono,y del pre para magnetica.- (ver archivos adjuntos)
Saludos
Gustavo Moretton


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 3, 2012)

en el adjunto pueden observar el listado de componentes y la descripcion del circuito.-
El primer (trafo) que arme es el inductor(choque) de filtro.-
8 henrios 300 ma.
bobinado:2180 espiras,alambre esmaltado d 0,50mm,realizado en 22 capas , 21 de ellas de 103 espiras c/u,la 22,de 17 espiras.- bobinado hilo a hilo.-
aislacion: mylar de 0.07mm entre capas. principio y fin de bobina: mylar de 0,127 mm.
terminacion: 2 vueltas de mylar 0.127 mm y una vuelta de presphan mylar 0,20mm.
laminacion:155e.-rama central 42mm,grano orientado m4.
seccion nucleo: 17,64 cm2.- elegi seccion cuadrada 42mm x 42mm de apilado.
carrete : plastico de 42mm x 42 mm
barniz : secado al aire 5 minutos, en batea 1hora de inmersion,luego colgado para escurrir y secar.- luego les mando las fotos.-
saludos cordiales a todos.
Gustavo Moretton


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 4, 2012)

Me olvide comentarles que segun el listado, pide que el bobinado del choque tenga 60 ohms de 
resistencia o menos,el que hice tiene 56 ohms.- AQUI LE MANDO LAS FOTOS EN LOS ADJUNTOS.-
Saludos a todos.
Gustavo Moretton


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 4, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Me olvide comentarles que segun el listado, pide que el bobinado del choque tenga 60 ohms de
> resistencia o menos,el que hice tiene 56 ohms.- AQUI LE MANDO LAS FOTOS EN LOS ADJUNTOS.-
> Saludos a todos.
> Gustavo Moretton


che gustavo, dos cosas, el inductor es *imprescindible* que lleve entrehierro, porque a éste lo atraviesa una corriente de CC superpuesta a una de CA, sinó va a saturar el nucleo.
por otro lado, yo te recomendaria que lo nuclees con laminacion comun, y te guardes la de grano orientado para los trafos de salida , ya que la permeabilidad efectiva del nucleo del inductor la va a imponer el entrehierro y no la chapa, ademas, en el inductor de alisado de CC no es para nada importante las alinearidades de la chapa comun, ni de las perdidas de esta.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 4, 2012)

Estimado Hazard:el entrehierro total del inductor,es de 0,41mm.-tome la relacion practica de 0,003 ,resultante del cociente de la longitud media del nucleo y la del entrehierro.-
longitud magnetica: 6.5x raiz2 de la seccion del nucleo.-
entrehierro: longitud magneticax0.003,este resultado dividido por2 .-
Lm:6.5xraiz2 de17,5:27,2 cm.-
entrehierro:27,2x0.003 /2:0,041cm:0.41mm.-
Muchas gracias por el comentario y siempre atento a las recomendaciones.-
Saludos Cordiales


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 5, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Hazard:el entrehierro total del inductor,es de 0,41mm.-tome la relacion practica de 0,003 ,resultante del cociente de la longitud media del nucleo y la del entrehierro.-
> longitud magnetica: 6.5x raiz2 de la seccion del nucleo.-
> entrehierro: longitud magneticax0.003,este resultado dividido por2 .-
> Lm:6.5xraiz2 de17,5:27,2 cm.-
> ...



No es tan así como lo planteas gustavo, primero porque ese entrehierro no es real, ya que de la manera en que laminaste el inductor (laminando intercaladas las E y las I) no impone un salto del flujo a traves del aire sinó que el flujo tenderá a cerrarse por donde le sea mas facil (a traves del nucleo de hierro) aumentando al doble la densidad de dicho flujo donde encuentre menor area transversal (presisamente donde está la union entre E e I), por otro lado, por las fotos que posteaste, no se ve ni por casualidad que tenga 0.41mm (inclusive eso es poquisimo), para que tengas de referencia, el entre hierro de los inductores de CC yo los 
calculo así:

Lg (metros) =  (µo x L x I² x 10^4 )/(Bmax² x Ac) 

y las espiras las calculo así:

N = (L x I x 10^4)/(Bmax x Ac)

donde:
µo = 4Π x 10^-7
L = Henry
I = corriente maxima de CC
Bmax = densidad maxima en Tesla (por lo general entre 0.8 y 1T para inductores de CC+CA de 100 a 300Hz (de pulsacion 2 a 6 x la frec de linea)
Ac = seccion transversal del nucleo en Cm²


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 5, 2012)

Estimado Hazard: cometi el error de repartir los 0,41mm dividido la cantidad de chapas E-I, por eso en las fotos el entrehierro que se ve es muy pequeño, la distancia tiene que ser 0,41mm entre cada conjunto E-I.- Asi que a desarmar y a volver a colocar las chapas de nuevo.-
Muchas gracias.-
Saludos Cordiales



Estimado Hazard: me olvide de preguntarte,yo intercale como habras visto 1 a 1, dado que estas chapas tienen una excelente aislacion superficial.-
¿Vos que me recomendas? Desde ya agradecido.-
Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Hazard: cometi el error de repartir los 0,41mm dividido la cantidad de chapas E-I, por eso en las fotos el entrehierro que se ve es muy pequeño, la distancia tiene que ser 0,41mm entre cada conjunto E-I.- Asi que a desarmar y a volver a colocar las chapas de nuevo.-
> Muchas gracias.-
> Saludos Cordiales
> 
> ...



Para crear el entre hierro tenes que colocar TODAS las E de un lado, un separador de presphan o presmil del espesor que corresponda y luego todas las I juntas del otro lado, éstas ultimas se sostienen al nucleo al estar fijadas a las patas del inductor o de las tapas metalicas, es conveniente que entre las tapas metalicas y el nucleo coloques tambien una separacion hecha con presphan de 0.5mm, para evitar que el circuito magnetico se cierre a traves de las tapas metálicas.

PD: que prolijidad ese bobinado por Dió!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ......PD: que prolijidad ese bobinado por Dió!



 Cuando yo sea grande quiero hacer bobinados con esa prolijidad.

¿ Por que un inductor y no una fuente estabilizada o un multiplicador de faradios ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando yo sea grande quiero hacer bobinados con esa prolijidad.
> 
> ¿ Por que un inductor y no una fuente estabilizada o un multiplicador de faradios ?


antes que eso cambiaria la rectificacion con valvulas por un puente de diodos... capaz que gustavo quiere hacerlo a la vieja usanza.. 

vos tambien preguntas cada cosa fogo....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> antes que eso cambiaria la rectificacion con valvulas por un puente de diodos... capaz que gustavo quiere hacerlo a la vieja usanza..
> 
> vos tambien preguntas cada cosa fogo....



No vi la rectificación a válvula 

*Off Topicando*

Hay un equipo de guitarra que viene con las 2 opciones de rectificación a válvula o estado sólido, y por supuesto, músicos fanáticos de uno u otro sistema.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2012)

Estimado Fogonazo: Como dijo Hazard,lo estoy haciendo a la vieja usanza,fijate que postee mas arriba el circuito del amplificador con la fuente incluida,lleva una rectificadora de onda completa 5R4(dos para stereo,conectadas en paralelo),acompañadas por una doble triodo 6GF7,y una 0A2 reguladora de tension ,de descarga gaseosa,para alimentar las pantallas de las 7027A con tension regulada(400v),mientras +B alimenta las placas a traves del pm del trafo de salida.- reemplace la 6GF7 por octal 6EM7 que tiene las  mismas caracteristicas.Segun la edicion del manual rca,en algunos estan o la 6gf7, o la 6em7,o la 6dr7.-
Muchas gracias a vos y a Hazard por el comentario de prolijidad.
Saludos Cordiales.-
Gustavo Moretton



Estimado Don HAZARD : procedere a colocar las E-I en la forma que vos recomendas ,tenes razon,despues de mas de 30 años de no hacer nada en electronica(igual no es excusa),me habia olvidado que los choques de filtro,se apilaban todas la E juntas,y las I tambien.-
Muchas Gracias
Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No vi la rectificación a válvula
> 
> *Off Topicando*
> 
> Hay un equipo de guitarra que viene con las 2 opciones de rectificación a válvula o estado sólido, y por supuesto, músicos fanáticos de uno u otro sistema.


creo que es el dual rectifier de mesa boogie.. pero no estoy seguro, eso es porque con la rectificacion a valvulas, el ampli se vuelve mas "esponjoso" cuando está llegando al recorte, y se ve que a los violeros les gusta la esponja... 

*Off Topic del Off Topic*

hoy como estaba con media hora al cuete, y aprovechando la placa de sonido que le compré a juanfilas (que tiene muy baja distorsion harmonica de salida), se me dió por medir la THD de mi ampli a valvulas, el harmonico que mas se nota es el 3º, y está a -46dB con la salida justo justo antes del recorte midiendo a 1Khz (0.5% de THD)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> *Off Topic del Off Topic*
> 
> hoy como estaba con media hora al cuete, y aprovechando la placa de sonido que le compré a juanfilas (que tiene muy baja distorsion harmonica de salida), se me dió por medir la THD de mi ampli a valvulas, el harmonico que mas se nota es el 3º, y está a -46dB con la salida justo justo antes del recorte midiendo a 1Khz (0.5% de THD)



Respondiendo al *Off Topicazo *

 *! Eso es muy bueno ¡* 

Felicitaciones 

¿ Probaste a 1K solamente ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Respondiendo al *Off Topicazo *
> 
> *! Eso es muy bueno ¡*
> 
> ...


si, porque si vieras como me tengo que arreglar para poder medir en mi casa, te asustarias, de todas maneras, el margen de ganancia del lazo de realimentacion son 10dB, con lo cual, calculo que la THD a lazo abierto debería estar a -36dB, o 1,6%, bastante debajo de lo que dice la hoja de datos de la 6L6GC. eso debe ser, calculo, gracias al circuito ultralineal y a que no estoy usando toda la tension de fuente que podria usar (estoy con +380Vcc cuando podria meterle sin problemas 450Vcc)


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 11, 2012)

Estoy terminando el trafo de poder,luego les mando las fotos.-
potencia:558W +20% : 670W.-
sup.nucleo:40cm2
carretelastico de 50mm rama central x 80mm de apilado.-
laminacion:600.grano orientado m4,0,27mm de espesor.-
induccion:9500 gauss(9,5 t)
primario 220v:260 espiras,d.alambre 1,25mm.- construido en 6 capas,cada capa de 50 espiras c/u,salvo la ultima de 10 espiras,bobinado hilo a hilo,aislacion entre capas mylar de 0,07mm.-
secundario 1, 600v-0-600v, 400ma:1424 espiras,d.alambre 0,50mm.-construido en 12 capas de 122 espiras c/u,salvo ultima de 82 espiras,punto medio en la espira 712,bobinado hilo a hilo,aislacion entre capas mylar 0,07mm.
secundario 2 6,3v,7,5a: 8 espiras de alambre en paralelo de d.1,60mm.ocupo menos de 1/2 capa.-
secundario 3 5v,5a: 6 espiras alambre d,1,8mm. ocupo menos de la 1/2 capa restante.-
ubicacion de las bobinas: sec1 600-0-600vrimer bobinado al fondo del carrete.-
                                   primario 220v: arriba de sec1.
                                   sec2 6,3v: arriba de primario.-
                                   sec 3 5v: al lado de sec2(debidamente aislado dado que circulara+B)
Aislaciones entre bobinas: 2 capas de mylar de 0,127mm,y 1 capa de presphan mylar de 0,20mm.-sumergido en barniz secado al aire(1 hora),luego escurrido.-
Como les dije al principio luego les mando las fotos.-
Saludo a todos.-
Gustavo Moretton


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2012)

Muchachos,les envio  las foto del trafo de poder.Ver adjuntos.-
Saludos a todos.
Gustavo

resto de las fotos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2012)

Esa prolijidad es_* "Inmoral" *_ 

600-0-600Vca  No es mucho 


*Edit:*

Nunca usé la válvula reguladora de tensión en esa configuración, si en forma directa y mi experiencia es que mete ruido, ojo con eso.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2012)

Gracias por la Inmoralidad,con respecto a la tension 600-0-600v,son esos los requerimientos que 
estan en el circuito,fijate que la tension despues del rectificado queda en teoria,en 460v.cc,antes de entrar al choque,luego de pasar por el choque y el primario del trafo de salida ,la resistencia de ambos bobinados debiera producir una caida de tension de 10v.cc,quedando asi los 450v.cc para alimentar a las placas de las 7027A.-(posterior al post del circuito,postee la descripcion del circuito,y luego en otro la lista de materiales,donde estan los datos del trafo de poder,Fijate y despues me comentas.-
Con respecto a la reguladora de tension,no tengo la mas palida idea,fijate tambien en la des cripcion del circuito y luego me comentas.
Muchas gracias
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2012)

Si entramos con 600Vca tenemos rectificados 848Vcc, suponiendo una caída sobre la rectificadora de 70V todavía nos quedan 780V a la entrada del inductor y *760V* a la salida.

La 7027 soporta 600Vcc máximo y 500Vcc de funcionamiento.
Una 6L6, más fácil de conseguir, trabajando como pentodo son 500Vcc máximo y 450 de funcionamiento.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 16, 2012)

Estimado Fogonazo: con tu comentario procedi a conectar en forma precaria el trafo con la 5R4,todo suelto, los cables directos del trafo con cocodrilos a la valvula,sin el choque y sin los cap.electroliticos,la medicion me arrojo" 610vcc ",con una tension S1,de 1205vca(602,5-0-602,5) y tension en el primario de 220vca.-"Esta medicion es sin carga alguna".-
Luego me fije las caracteristicas de la 5R4,que como es una valvula de uso militar  da los valores a 40000 pies de altura(12000mts),para una tension de 1500vca(750-0-750) con carga de 
125ma,la tension es de" 600vcc ",y para una carga de 250ma es de" 560vcc ".-Estos valores son para fuentes con choque a la entrada del filtro.-
Despues me fije en una mas terrenal,la famosa 5U4,para una tension de 1100vca(550-0-550) con carga media de 138ma,la tension es de" 455vcc ",y a plena carga de 275ma" 440vcc ".-Estos tambien son valores para fuentes con choque a la entrada del filtro.-(valores extraidos de los manuales de valvulas RCA)
Podria ser entonces que en mi caso,una vez que la fuente tenga carga se logre la tension de 460vcc,a la entrada del choque,teniendo en cuenta que la corriente de placas del par de 7027A sin señal es de +-100ma,y con max.señal +-200ma,las pantallas(s/señal 3,4ma,max.señal 19,2ma),mas la corriente requerida del resto del amplificador,y la seccion regulada de la fuente.-(Espero que asi sea,sino,je,je,que joda no?).-
Tambien mando 2 adjuntos ,en uno, el circuito del amplificador,donde se aprecian la tensiones requeridas,y en el otro la tabla de medicion de tensiones,con el listado de materiales,donde se puede apreciar los datos del trafo de poder.-
Muchas Gracias,Fogonazo.-(Espero tu comentario y sapienza)
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Fogonazo: con tu comentario procedi a conectar en forma precaria el trafo con la 5R4,todo suelto, los cables directos del trafo con cocodrilos a la valvula,sin el choque y _*sin los cap.electroliticos,*_la medicion me arrojo" 610vcc ",con una tension S1,de 1205vca(602,5-0-602,5) y tension en el primario de 220vca.-"Esta medicion es sin carga alguna".-.....



Al *no* tener conectado ningún capacitor estás midiendo la tensión eficaz de salida rectificada
Cuando le coloques el filtrado (Los electrolíticos) la tensión será de √2 (1.414) veces la eficaz.

Vuelve a hacer la medición pero conectando algún capacitor, no es muy importante el valor, con 220nF alcanza, pero que soporte 1000V.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 16, 2012)

voy a hacer lo sugerido,estuve mirando el manual RCA hace un rato,vi que todas las rectificadoras de onda completa se comportan de la misma manera.-
Si la fuente tiene capacitor de entrada al filtro,la tension de alterna aplicada a las placas es menor o igual(mayormente menor) a la tension continua de salida a la entrada del filtro.-
Si la fuente tiene Choque(inductor) de entrada al filtro,la tension de alterna aplicada a las placas es mayor(significativamente),a la tension continua de salida a la entrada del filtro.-
Los 2 casos son siempre con carga.-
Ejemplo entre muchas: rectificadora 5Y4-GT.-manual RCA. Arbo 1960
funcionamiento tipico
ENTRADA AL FILTRO POR CAPACITOR
Tension alterna placa a placa     : 700vca(350-0-350)
Capacitor entrada al filtro          : 10Mf
Corriente continua de salida       : 125Ma
Tension continua de salida a la entrada del filtro:  350vcc 

ENTRADA AL FILTRO POR CHOQUE(INDUCTOR)
Tension alterna placa a placa       : 1000vca(500-0-500)
Choque(inductor)de entrada al filtro : 10 Henrios
Corrienta continua de salida         : 125Ma
Tension continua de salida a la entrada del filtro:  350vcc

Como se puede apreciar, con entrada por capacitor la tension de alterna(350vca) es igual a la tension continua(350cc) de salida a la entrada del filtro,y con entrada por choque(inductor) la tension de alterna(500vca),es mayor que la tension continua(350vcc) de salida a la entrada al filtro.-
Como la fuente que tengo que hacer,esta calculada con entrada al filtro por choque(inductor),
abrigo la esperanza que baje la tension necesaria,para llegar a 460vcc,espero que la gente de RCA en aquellos años hayan hecho bien los calculos.
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 17, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Al *no* tener conectado ningún capacitor estás midiendo la tensión eficaz de salida rectificada
> Cuando le coloques el filtrado (Los electrolíticos) la tensión será de √2 (1.414) veces la eficaz.
> 
> Vuelve a hacer la medición pero conectando algún capacitor, no es muy importante el valor, con 220nF alcanza, pero que soporte 1000V.


estimado fogo, en el caso de gustavo, el inductor va antes de los electroliticos, con lo cual, la tension media que quedaría aplicada a los condensadores seria Vp x 2/Π, con lo cual, con 600Vca a la entrada de la rectificadora, y tomando en cuenta que esta tiene una caida teórica de 70V le quedarían netos aproximadamente 495Vcc en bornes del electrolítico.

gustavo, 3 cosas: 
1) lo tuyo mas que inmoral ya es obceno impresionante el laburo de bobinado que estas haciendo.
2) ademas de tu inmoralidad de mostrar que tan bién estan quedando tus bobinados, es imperdonable que uses laminacion G.O. para el trafo de fuente y el inductor de CC. sobretodo por el hecho de que es harto dificil conseguirla y vos la estas colocando en el trafo e inductor de CC, donde *no* es impresindible.
3) lo único que no me convence es el cableado de los transformadores, si lo vas a cablear (dejar colocados todos los cables de entrada y salida) no es necesario el uso de esas regletas de hojalillos para la conexion de dichos cables, estos, los podes colocar directo dentro del presphan, lo que sí tenes que implementar, es una suerte de traba para que al jalar de dichos cables, no se te salga todo el alambre junto con el cable.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 18, 2012)

Estimado Hazard: Muy amable por el elogio de los bobinados,con respecto al uso de laminacion grano orientado.la he usado por que la verdad ,la consegui a muy buen precio,$26 +iva por kg,te paso los datos de  la empresa que las hace con chapa importada.
Fabrilam s.a.-Av belgrano2313.Sarandi.Avellaneda.TE 4204-5985/ 4205-7754.-
Tambien te agradezco y me deja tranquilo,con respecto a la tension que voy a obtener a la salida del filtro, vos calculaste 495vcc,y RCA 460vcc,hay 35vcc de diferencia, que una vez que este todo armado y con carga(sin señal)quizas se achique esta diferencia,que no es mucha.-
Mas arriba postee,en adjuntos, no recuerdo si es circ1,o circ2,donde esta la tabla de mediciones de RCA,donde dice que tensiones tienen tener cada valvula del amplif. y la fuente, en un parrafo abajo,explica que dichas mediciones se tienen que realizar sin señal en la entrada,y que dichos valores pueden tener una variacion de +-20%.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 18, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Hazard: Muy amable por el elogio de los bobinados,con respecto al uso de laminacion grano orientado.la he usado por que la verdad ,la consegui a muy buen precio,$26 +iva por kg,te paso los datos de  la empresa que las hace con chapa importada.
> Fabrilam s.a.-Av belgrano2313.Sarandi.Avellaneda.TE 4204-5985/ 4205-7754.-
> Tambien te agradezco y me deja tranquilo,con respecto a la tension que voy a obtener a la salida del filtro, vos calculaste 495vcc,y RCA 460vcc,hay 35vcc de diferencia, que una vez que este todo armado y con carga(sin señal)quizas se achique esta diferencia,que no es mucha.-
> Mas arriba postee,en adjuntos, no recuerdo si es circ1,o circ2,donde esta la tabla de mediciones de RCA,donde dice que tensiones tienen tener cada valvula del amplif. y la fuente, en un parrafo abajo,explica que dichas mediciones se tienen que realizar sin señal en la entrada,y que dichos valores pueden tener una variacion de +-20%.-
> ...


 Gracias por el dato gustavo, a Fabrilam la conozco, pero no sabía que vendía al menudeo, si te interesa, podes darte una vueltita por el hilo en el que publiqué mi proyecto valvular, para tener como referencia para calcular el trafo de salida, por mas que está bobinado en dos columnas, está interesante la forma en que está encarado el calculo del trafo, (inductancia primaria, reactancia de flujo disperso, etc)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2012)

*[Ironic Mode On]*

Voy a denunciar que en este post están comentando 2 muy malas personas.

Uno de ellos provoca mis peores ataques de envidia con su prolijidad al confeccionar los transformadores e impedancias. 

El otro coloca una fórmula para el cálculo de la tensión de un rectificador con filtrado LC que no recordaba (O nunca haba visto), por lo que tuve que revisar toda la teoría sobre rectificación y filtrado. 


*[/Ironic Mode Off]*

*Edit:*
Fabrilam: Ingresado a la Wiki

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores?&#argentina


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Ironic Mode On]*
> 
> Voy a denunciar que en este post están comentando 2 muy malas personas.
> 
> ...



jajajaj.. es que eso se desprende de algo mas simple, que es el calculo de la tension media de una forma de onda senoidal rectificada, que tambien se desprende del calculo de la tension media de un seno en el intervalo de 0 a Π, como el inductor de alisado lo unico que hace es hacer la integracion de lo que entregue el rectificador y, siempre que su caída de tension de CC sea despreciable (la caida de tension de CC depende de la corriente de CC y de la resistencia ohmica del bobinado unicamente) se podría decir que la tension de CC a la salida del circuito RLE sería la misma que la media de salida del rectificador, ésta, sería aproximadamente la tension media en el intervalo de 0 a Π menos la tension que cae constante sobre el rectificador. (dije aproximado porque a la salida del rectificador no habrá una senoidal rectificada perfecta, sino que mientras la tension de línea no supere la tensión de barrera del diodo que esta rectificando, la tension rectificada permanecerá en cero, con diodos cuya tension de barrera son 0,7V y una tension media de 500V, es casi imperceptible, pero con un diodo de vacío, que tiene una tension de barrera de como 70V, la cosa cambia, y seguramente la tension de CC será un poco menor a la esperada....


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 19, 2012)

Estimado Don Fogonazo: los trafos de salida los voy a bobinar con mas prolijidad todavia,ja,ja.- Un Abrazo.-
Estimado Don Hazard: estuve viendo tu ampli,la verdad muy bonito y prolijo,no pude encontrar los calculos del trafo de salida,decime donde lo puedo ubicar.-
Un Abrazo tambien.-
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Don Fogonazo: los trafos de salida los voy a bobinar con mas prolijidad todavia,ja,ja.- Un Abrazo.-
> Estimado Don Hazard: estuve viendo tu ampli,la verdad muy bonito y prolijo,no pude encontrar los calculos del trafo de salida,decime donde lo puedo ubicar.-
> Un Abrazo tambien.-
> Gustavo


justo en el link que puse 

[APORTE] Diseño, desarrollo y construcción de un amplificador clase AB1 Valvular


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 19, 2012)

Estimado Hazard: estuve viendo el calculo del trafo de salida,muy bien desarrollado,pero tengo las siguientes preguntas:vos das los siguientes valores:
Rp:24000 ohms para c/u de las 6L6GC.-
Yo vi en el manual RCA,que la 6L6 en clase A simple da valores de Rp 22000 ohms para una tension de placa de 250vcc,y una corriente sin señal de 72ma y 79ma con max.señal, impedancia de carga de 2500 ohms y pot.max de salida de 6,5w.-
Y para la 6L6GC,que es la que vos usas,da valores en clase A simple de Rp 33000 omhs para una tension de placa de 350vcc y una corriente sin señal de 54ma y66ma con max.señal,impedancia de carga de 5200 ohms y pot.max.de salida de 10,8w.- 
Ahora,en clase AB1 no encontre el valor de la resistencia de placa  de las 6L6-6L6GC (y las 7027A,que son las que tengo yo).- ¿tengo que usar el valor de clase A simple?
Rp 7027A clase A simple: 22500 ohms.-
El coeficiente 9,77 microhenrios x n2(medido de un bobinado patron sobre nucleo disponible),¿es un valor comun practico?
Y despues no encontre el calculo para hallar el valor de la seccion cuadrada del nucleo.
Te pregunto todo esto por que el calculo que estoy realizando,parte de un modo diferente y lo quiero comparar para saber que tal esta o si tengo que modificarlo.-
Desde ya muy agradecido.-
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 20, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Hazard: estuve viendo el calculo del trafo de salida,muy bien desarrollado,pero tengo las siguientes preguntas:vos das los siguientes valores:
> Rp:24000 ohms para c/u de las 6L6GC.-
> Yo vi en el manual RCA,que la 6L6 en clase A simple da valores de Rp 22000 ohms para una tension de placa de 250vcc,y una corriente sin señal de 72ma y 79ma con max.señal, impedancia de carga de 2500 ohms y pot.max de salida de 6,5w.-
> Y para la 6L6GC,que es la que vos usas,da valores en clase A simple de Rp 33000 omhs para una tension de placa de 350vcc y una corriente sin señal de 54ma y66ma con max.señal,impedancia de carga de 5200 ohms y pot.max.de salida de 10,8w.-
> ...


uhmmmmm... tengo que buscar entre mis anotaciones y los datasheet que tengo abrochados con ellas, a ver de donde sale el dato, el tema es que en casa hace una semana que estoy sin conexion a internet (maldito telecentro) y se me complica meterme al foro.. por el lado del AL lo tenes que medir y calcular, porque depende de la geometria del nucleo, y el nucleo que usé yo no tiene nada que ver con el que vas a usar vos, podes aprobechar el trafo de fuente que hiciste y medir la inductancia de por ejemplo, el secundario, sabiendo la cantidad de espiras y la inductancia que logras a 120hz calculas el AL.

por el lado de la RP no es muuy importante, porque fijate que la que impone el valor es la impedancia primaria, ya que ambas quedan en paralelo y esta ultima es de mucho menor valor que la RPde la valvula[/SIZE]. asi que si es de 22KΩ, 24KΩ o 17KΩ no es muy importante. a lo sumo te correrá algun hertz para arriba o para abajo el codo de -3dB en la frec de corte inferior de la etapa. Lo que sí es muy importante es que lo que manda en el calculo es la LPdel trafo, mas que la tensión que vas a aplicar a él.

PD: ojo que la Rp no es la misma en cualquier condicion de operación. y es un valor que cambia, y mucho, dependiendo de la tension de placa y tipo de conexion (triodo, ultralineal o tetrodo)


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok,no hay problema,cuado tengas disponible o encuentres el calculo de tu nucleo en anillo y cuantos cm2 de seccion neta te dio,me lo pasas,mientras tanto sigo haciendo el calculo con mi metodo y luego comparare,para ver donde estoy parado.-muchas gracias
Un abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 20, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Ok,no hay problema,cuado tengas disponible o encuentres el calculo de tu nucleo en anillo y cuantos cm2 de seccion neta te dio,me lo pasas,mientras tanto sigo haciendo el calculo con mi metodo y luego comparare,para ver donde estoy parado.-muchas gracias
> Un abrazo
> Gustavo




Gustavo, yo el tamaño del nucleo no lo calculé, usé el mismo nucleo que el  del trafo de poder, como a traves del trabajo consigo los carretes que van con esa laminacion, pedi los seis carretes iguales, sabiendo que me iban a quedar holgados los bobiné pensando en sacarle bastante mas potencia ( mi intencion era posteriormente pasar a KT88 y 450v con el mismo circuito pero en 6/4 ohms.)... Sabiendo que sería el mismo tamaño que el trafo de fuente, nucleé éste con chapa G.O. Y lo medí, de ahí calculé el A sub L y calculé el trafo. Pregunto, que impedancia placa a placa te pide el circuito?


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 21, 2012)

El circuito pide una impedancia de carga de placa a placa para las 7027A, de 5000 Ω.-
Despues te paso el calculo del trafo de salida ,que ya esta casi listo.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 22, 2012)

Aqui les mando en 5 adjuntos el calculo,especialmente a Hazard,que esta ansioso.
Saludo a todos.-
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 22, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Aqui les mando en 5 adjuntos el calculo,especialmente a Hazard,que esta ansioso.
> Saludo a todos.-
> Gustavo


estimado gustavo, estuve viendo tus calculos, y tengo algunos consejos, varias dudas, y tambien varias consultas.

primer consejo: en lugar de colgar los archivos de texto como una imagen, que a su vez esta comprimida, pasá todo a PDF, y colgá solo el PDF, así todos los que te leemos te lo vamos a agradecer (realmente es complicado leerlo todo, porque hay que ir bajando los archivos comprimidos, descomprimirlos todos, y despues verlos en el picture manager, lo cual es bastante engorroso)

hay varias formulas que usaste con coeficientes definidos que sinceramente no se de donde haz sacado, caso la aproximacion para obtener el area transversal del nucleo, (10 o 15 veces la raíz de la relacion entre potencia activa y frecuencia minima), ademas, tampoco conocía esa relación, e inclusive el factor de apilado Kfe me parece demasiado pesimista, por lo general se estima un 1 a un 3% de pérdida de área transversal, osea, Kfe=0.98.

una corrección a tu cálculo: estas estimando una inducción de CC de 4000 Gauss, cuando no tenés inducción de CC, pregunto, el circuito de potencia, está autopolarizado o va con polarización fija? si vá con polarización fija, colocá un preset de balance entre las polarizaciones de cada válvula y la fuente de polarización, y entre katodos y GND colocá una resistencia de 1 ohm, de esta manera podrás ajustar el balance de polarización hasta dejár la corriente de CC de ambas etapas lo mas cercana a la igualdad.

en cuanto al acoplamiento magnético entre devanados, es erronea tu apreciación, para abrirte un poco el panorama, mas allá de como intercales los devanados en la ventana de bobinado, el acoplamiento entre devanados será mayor cuanto mayor sea la longitud del núcleo cubierta por el bobinado, por ejemplo, en un núcleo en anillo, o toroidal, tendrás mejor acoplamiento que en uno acorazado, ya que en este ultimo posee toda su longitud del circuito magnético abrazada por el bobinado, en un núcleo en dos colúmnas   tenés casi toda la longitud del circuito magnético atrapada dentro de las dos bobinas.

otra: estas calculando las espiras primarias como si fuera un trafo de linea, pero este no es el caso, el codo de -3dB en la frecuencia de corte inferior se dá cuando ωL primaria iguala al paralelo entre las resistencias de placa e impedancia primaria, aunque la predominante es la impedancia primaria, ya que esta es mucho mas chica que las resistencias de placa.
Esto es así porque Lp queda en paralelo directo con dicha impedancia primaria, haciendo que la RL resultante sea de la mitad de su valor, y habiendo un segundo camino para la corriente primaria, que no se transfiere al secundario (corriente que pasa por Lp solamente, o corriente magnetizante), consecuencia la tension que queda reflejada al secundario es la mitad de la que quedaría reflejada cuando ωL es despreciable. entonces, si haces [10Log 0.5] te dará -3.01dB, por eso te recomiendo, conseguite la manera de medir la chapa, (un inductametro aunque sea de los que vienen en los multimetros) y medí cuanta inductancia te dá el secundario de alta tensión del trafo de fuente que hiciste, (si es que usaste la misma chapa)

otro tema: me parece MUUUUUUUY grande el núcleo para hacer un trafo de audio de 50W laminacion 600 es muuy grande! (yo hubiera usado 155E o 60) de que laminación está hecho el trafo de fuente?


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 22, 2012)

Hazard: Gracias y atento a tus comentarios.-
1) el coeficiente Kf (coeficiente de plenitud del hierro),esta dado por el cociente de la seccion neta del hierro y el area del circulo en que ella esta inscripta,si te fijas  la diagonal del cuadrado,es el diametro del circulo donde esta alojado el cuadrado,entonces el lado,vale 0,7 del diametro(pitagoras),y la seccion del circulo es pi x r2. entonces:
seccion cuadrado=0,7D x 0,7D = 0,49 D2
seccion circulo= 3,1416 x (0,50x0,50)= 0,785 D2
Kf:0,49 D2 / 0,785 D2 = 0,625, a este valor teorico le tenes que restar un 10% que se pierde en el apilado de chapas y la aislacion entre ellas: 0,625 x 0.9= " 0,56 ".-
Hay que tener en cuenta que este coeficiente es para secciones cuadradas,si se alejan del cuadrado(rectangulares) el coeficiente es menor todavia, dado por la diferencia entre la seccion del circulo y la seccion del rectangulo inscripto en dicho circulo.-por eso en los grandes transformadores se utiliza la seccion en cruz,que es la que ocupa  mayor superficie en la seccion del circulo.- Mas tarde te sigo respondiendo  tus comentarios.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 24, 2012)

Con respecto a la induccion de continua : "si hay"
Sabemos que en los amplificadores pushpull clase A,no habra induccion de continua porque la misma esta compensada por haber dos mitades de bobinado con circulacion de corriente continua  en sentidos contrarios,y que la alterna(que es la que interesa) para cada semiciclo es completa.-
Para mi caso pushpull AB1,donde un semiciclo es completo,y el otro esta recortado,la componente de continua(corriente) para cada mitad de  bobinado no es igual,entonces no se compensa,esta diferencia de corriente es la que produce induccion de continua en el nucleo, segun  el valor que esta tenga puede llegar a saturarlo,esto esta descripto y calculado para el trafo,Ver 3er adjunto(img031.rar).-
Con respecto a la polarizacion,es fija,ajustable por medio del pote R33,ver circuito que publique al principio del post.-
Con respecto al factor de acoplamiento,lo que dije yo es exactamente igual a lo que vos me decis.-
Cuando menciono el cruce de bobinas(ver graficos img033.rar),es porque el cruce de B1-B4 que es la mitad del bobinado(1/4+1/4),una abajo izq y la otra arriba der.es para que tenga todo el largo de la rama central,lo mismo sucede con el cruce de la otra mitad del bobinado B2-B3.-
Desde el punto de vista electrico y no magnetico,hubiese sido lo mismo conectar B1 con B3,y B2 con B4(se logra tambien que ambas 1/2 bobinas tengan la misma resistencia ohmica),pero magneticamente, 1/2 bobina( B1-B3),cubriria la mitad del largo de la rama central,lo mismo que con la otra 1/2 bobina(B2-B4),con lo que el factor de acoplamiento no seria el optimo.-
En ningun momento hice comparacion del factor de acoplamiento entre nucleos acorazados y en anillo.-
Si mencione que elegi el nucleo acorazado,por tener mucha menos dispersion magnetica que el de anillo.-
Por ultimo te comento que el trafo de poder tambien es laminacion 600.-
Saludos
Gustavo



Estuve viendo el circuito,si lo ves, esta al principio del post,como te dije antes la polarizacion es fija,ajustable por medio de R33,los catodos van directo a masa,pero si aprecias, en las drivers(6cb6A) esta el pote R17 entre catodos atraves de los resistores R16-R18,para controlar el balance de ac,esto es suficiente?
saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Con respecto a la induccion de continua : "si hay"
> Sabemos que en los amplificadores pushpull clase A,no habra induccion de continua porque la misma esta compensada por haber dos mitades de bobinado con circulacion de corriente continua  en sentidos contrarios,y que la alterna(que es la que interesa) para cada semiciclo es completa.-
> Para mi caso pushpull AB1,donde un semiciclo es completo,y el otro esta recortado,la componente de continua(corriente) para cada mitad de  bobinado no es igual,entonces no se compensa,esta diferencia de corriente es la que produce induccion de continua en el nucleo, segun  el valor que esta tenga puede llegar a saturarlo,esto esta descripto y calculado para el trafo,Ver 3er adjunto(img031.rar).-


     

en *todos* los casos en que la etapa fuera simétrica, el flujo magnético será simétrico, con lo cual, la integral de ambos flujos dará cero, independientemente del punto de polarización.

cuando la etapa pushpull opera en clase A, la corriente de polarización es tal, que mas allá de la excursión de la etapa, por ambos dispositivos (en este caso tetrodos de haces) sigue pasando corriente (la corriente de polarización está ajustada de manera tal que cuando una valvula llega al punto de saturación, la otra sigue en zona lineal) pero si te fijás, el flujo resultante es solo de alterna, ambos flujos de CC estan en oposición, estos se restan entre sí, dando un resultado nulo.

cuando opera en clase AB, la corriente de polarización está ajustada en un punto en el que para señales bajas la etapa opere en clase A (inhibiendo distorsión por cruce por cero), cuando la señal de exitación es tal que uno de los dispositivos pase al corte, la corriente que pasa por el trafo lo hace unicamente por uno de los dispositivos (y devanado primario) en un semiciclo, obteniendo un flujo magnético en un sentido; y por el otro dispositivo (y devanado primario) en el otro semiciclo, obteniendo un flujo magnético en sentido contrario; con lo cual, la integral de ambos flujos sigue dando nula.
Como verás, y si lo analizás bién, no hay flujo de continua, inclusive, si hubiera flujo de CC, ademas de calcular a la mitad de la densidad, para dejar margen al flujo de CC, deberías darle entrehierro... en realidad, todo esto es irrelevante, porque lo que interesa, como ya te lo he dicho, es la inductancia primaria ( con lo cual, la densidad de flujo segurisimo te dará bastante por debajo del punto de saturación).


Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Con respecto a la polarizacion,es fija,ajustable por medio del pote R33,ver circuito que publique al principio del post.-
> Con respecto al factor de acoplamiento,lo que dije yo es exactamente igual a lo que vos me decis.-
> Cuando menciono el cruce de bobinas(ver graficos img033.rar),es porque el cruce de B1-B4 que es la mitad del bobinado(1/4+1/4),una abajo izq y la otra arriba der.es para que tenga todo el largo de la rama central,lo mismo sucede con el cruce de la otra mitad del bobinado B2-B3.-
> Desde el punto de vista electrico y no magnetico,hubiese sido lo mismo conectar B1 con B3,y B2 con B4(se logra tambien que ambas 1/2 bobinas tengan la misma resistencia ohmica),pero magneticamente, 1/2 bobina( B1-B3),cubriria la mitad del largo de la rama central,lo mismo que con la otra 1/2 bobina(B2-B4),con lo que el factor de acoplamiento no seria el optimo.-
> ...



la dispersión magnética es inversa al factor de acoplamiento.

razonalo desde este punto de vista: cuando se habla de dispersión magnética, se está diciendo que no todas las líneas de fuerza que circulan por parte del circuito magnético se cierran sobre este,  sinó que lo hace a través del aire, además, este flujo (disperso) no está concatenado al devanado secundario, es decir tambien que, todo flujo que induce el devanado primario al nucleo, pero que no está concatenado al secundario (o no induce una corriente en el 2º) es disperso, o se cierra en el aire. vale decir, que si tenes muy buen acoplamiento entre primario y secundario, tendrás muy poco flujo disperso o dispersión magnética.

por eso tambien, en equipos de alta calidad, se usan transformadores toroidales, para evitar que los circuitos de baja señal y alta impedancia puedan captar ruidos de línea, ademas, se logra mayor densidad de potencia/Cm³.



Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estuve viendo el circuito,si lo ves, esta al principio del post,como te dije antes la polarizacion es fija,ajustable por medio de R33,los catodos van directo a masa,pero si aprecias, en las drivers(6cb6A) esta el pote R17 entre catodos atraves de los resistores R16-R18,para controlar el balance de ac,esto es suficiente?
> saludos
> Gustavo



ese preset lo que hace es modificar la ganancia de cada mitad del par diferencial que funciona como driver, modificando la tension de dalida de cada una de las mitades del par diferencial, eso está bueno para ajustar la etapa en CA (yo no tengo balance de CA en mi circuito, y dependo unicamente de que las transconductancias de cada uno de los triodos que conforman el par diferencial que componen los drivers, y la igualdad de ganancias de cada uno de los tetrodos de salida). Pero aparte de eso, conviene implementar un control de balance de CC para los pentodos de salida, es simple de implementar y te permite ajustar la etapa de salida para que la corriente de CC (de reposo) de ambas valvulas de salida sea exactamente la misma, haciendo que el flujo de CC resultante en el trafo sea *realmente* nulo. de esta manera ajustás primero el balance de CC en la etapa de salida, y luego con señal de salida, ajustas el balance de CA, para que la amplitud de corriente en cada una de las valvulas de salida sean iguales, fijate que ayer en mi aporte subí el esquema completo en pdf de mi equipo, ahí vas a ver que la diferencia con tu circuito (en la etapa de salida netamente hablando) entre las resistencias 25 y 26 de tu circuito, va un preset y dos resistencias hacia masa, este preset lo que hace es variar el balance de tensión negativa entre una y otra valvula, haciendo que las corrientes de CC de ambas valvulas varien, para poder ajustar correctamente la corriente de reposo, es indispensable que coloques una resistencia en cada kátodo de cada uno de los tetrodos, yo en particular, utilicé una resistencia de 1Ω 3W de metalfilm en cada valvula, pudiendo medir la corriente de reposo y el balance de AC entre las dos valvulas.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 25, 2012)

Estimado Hazard: gracias por tus comentarios,estuve viendo tu circuito,cuando empieze con el mio,colocare el dispositivo para controlar el bias.
con respecto a si hay induccion de continua o no, sigo creyendo que si hay,fijate en el adjunto(img034) que mande,que cuando la señal es baja,se comporta como vos decis,como un clase A,la corriente de placa de la valvula A en el mismo periodo esta en la maxima amplitud positiva,mientras la B esta en la maxima amplitud negativa.-Pero cuando la señal es alta,la corriente de placa de la valvula A cuando esta en el maximo de amplitud positiva,la valvula B,tiene recortada la amplitud negativa,entonces queda descompensada,por una media bobina circula mas corriente que en la otra en el mismo periodo,esta diferencia de corriente es la que produce induccion de continua.- de cualquier manera es como decis vos,es pequeña,y con semejante nucleo se la tiene que bancar,.-
Con respecto al factor de acoplamiento,es como vos decis mas arriba,la dispersion magnetica es inversa al factor de acoplamiento,por eso mismo elegi el nucleo acorazado,que como su nombre lo indica esta acorazado (blindado),para reducir,la dispersion magnetica.-Ver (img035)
Saludos Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 26, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Hazard: gracias por tus comentarios,estuve viendo tu circuito,cuando empieze con el mio,colocare el dispositivo para controlar el bias.
> con respecto a si hay induccion de continua o no, sigo creyendo que si hay,fijate en el adjunto(img034) que mande,que cuando la señal es baja,se comporta como vos decis,como un clase A,la corriente de placa de la valvula A en el mismo periodo esta en la maxima amplitud positiva,mientras la B esta en la maxima amplitud negativa.-Pero cuando la señal es alta,la corriente de placa de la valvula A cuando esta en el maximo de amplitud positiva,la valvula B,tiene recortada la amplitud negativa,entonces queda descompensada,por una media bobina circula mas corriente que en la otra en el mismo periodo,esta diferencia de corriente es la que produce induccion de continua.- de cualquier manera es como decis vos,es pequeña,y con semejante nucleo se la tiene que bancar,.-
> Con respecto al factor de acoplamiento,es como vos decis mas arriba,la dispersion magnetica es inversa al factor de acoplamiento,por eso mismo elegi el nucleo acorazado,que como su nombre lo indica esta acorazado (blindado),para reducir,la dispersion magnetica.-Ver (img035)
> Saludos Gustavo


Duro como  una pared, te pareces mucho a mí..

Ya se sabe que la corriente cuando pasa por uno de los devanados, por el otro no pasa nada porque la otra valvula está al corte, y te pregunto  que pasa en el otro semiciclo? Cuando la valvula que conducia va al corte y la que estaba al corte conduce, que pasa con el ciclo de histeresis?....  Hacé una cosa, dibujá en un papel un ciclo completo senoidal, dibujá los dos semiciclos de corriente, uno para cada valvula en clase B, y dibujá como va avanzando el ciclo de histeresis, ahí te vas a dar cuenta si las porciones en el primer y tercer cuadrante son iguales o no. Si son iguales no hay flujo de CC, ya que el nucleo queda reseteado (no queda magnetismo remanente). Te la dejé picando..

En cuanto al flujo disperso.. Si en un nucleo en anillo tenes mejor acoplamiento que en uno acorazado, como es que un acorazado tiene menor flujo disperso?!...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 26, 2012)

Estimado Gustavo, estuve viendo los archivos que posteaste (Img034 e Img035), y hay errores de interpretacion en ambos, en cuanto al grafico que posteaste sobre la corriente de placa de cada rama en un circuito clase AB pushpull, es correcto el grafico, es TAL CUAL lo que sucede, lo que no es correcto es tu apreciacion, ya que si ves ambas formas de onda de corriente, te darás cuenta que ambas son idénticas pero desplazadas en fase (180º) con lo cual las integrales de ambas deben dar identicas, y como estas dos corrientes estan en oposición (y tambien los flujos que se inducen a causa de estas) te daran como concecuencia, un flujo de CC nulo, tal cual lo que yo te dije.

en cuanto al flujo disperso en un transformador con nucleo en anillo tenes otro error de interpretación, por qué? porque en ese grafico que posteaste esta dibujado el flujo disperso en un transformador con inductor e inducido separados, como verás, el primario solo abraza una porción pequeña de la longitud del circuito magnetico, lo mismo el secundario, los trafos armados así se utilizan en algunos cargadores de batería económicos, maquinas de soldadura eléctrica y transformadores de timbres, ya que ese flujo disperso (o mal acoplamiento) es equivalente a tener una inductancia serie entre el primario y el secundario, limitando la corriente maxima primaria, (recordar que esa inductancia, de valor L actua como un balasto serie en el circuito, cuya corriente depende de UL/ωL). en un trafo de linea, y en uno de audio, tanto el primario como el secundario, estan bobinados en *ambas* columnas, haciendo que haya distancias muy cortas donde se pueda producir flujo no concatenado, volvemos a lo que te dije, cuanto menor es la porción de la longitud del circuito magnetico que queda abrazada por *ambos* devanados, menor será el acoplamiento entre los mismos, y mayor será el flujo magnetico disperso.

y sinó, fijate, los trafos de mi proyecto, que estan en nucleo de dos columnas, tienen una inductancia primaria a 120Hz de 100Hy, y una inductancia de flujo disperso de 17mHy... (no te estoy queriendo vender nucleos en anillo, sino que sigas estudiando, cuestionando y aprendiendo )


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 26, 2012)

Estimado hazard: nosotros ya sabemos que en un clase B funciona como tal cuando la tension de polarizacion y la amplitud maxima de la señal de entrada poseen valores tales que la corriente de salida circula durante un semiciclo de la señal de entrada,y en un clase AB1,la corriente de salida circula menos de un ciclo y mas de un semiciclo de la señal de entrada.-
Tomemos de ejemplo el Clase B,"que es mas evidente",por favor mira adjunto(clase B012.rar),lo que esta subrayado con rojo es la traduccion literal:" LA CORRIENTE DE PLACA SE MOVERA DURANTE UN SEMICICLO, DE CERO A 60 mA Y VUELVE,MIENTRAS EN EL OTRO SEMICICLO NO FLUYE CORRIENTE EN ESE TUBO",si te fijas en el grafico,en el mismo periodo de tiempo,cuando I1  del tubo1 vale 60 ma,I2 del tubo2 vale 0.-Quiere decir que cuando en el mismo periodo de tiempo una valvula conduce,la otra no conduce,esto genera induccion de continua en el nucleo,dado que  la mitad del bobinado por donde circula I1 max,no es contrarrestado por I2 que circula por la otra mitad, que vale 0.-
Con respecto al nucleo en anillo, el grafico es a modo ilustracion,solo para ver los flujos de dispersion,generalmente en los nucleos en anillo,me han tocado varios para reparar,(soldadoras),el primario se divide en dos uno por cada rama,y luego el secundario,tambien se divide en dos,uno por cada rama,y se bobinan arriba de los primarios,esto es para que tengan un factor de acoplamiento casi=1,pues hay que restarle los flujos de dispersion,me han tocado soldadoras viejas , con nucleo en anillo ,donde aprovechan los altos flujos de dispersion,con una bobina(jaulita) de pocas vueltas( 20-30),arrollada envolviendo el trafo y conectada en serie con el secundario,de la jaulita,cada dos o tres espiras se saca una derivacion,para limitar la corriente segun el diametro de electrodo a usar,(La vieja soldadora a clavijas).-
El nucleo acorazado es mas perfecto,pues reduce mucho mas el flujo de dispersion que el nucleo en anillo.-
Con respecto al factor de acoplamiento sabemos que K vale de 0 a 1.- 0,no hay acoplamiento;
1 maximo acoplamiento,el acoplamiento mutuo de bobinas en los transformadores esta dado de como como se coloca el primario con respecto del secundario,y viceversa, y si se abarca toda la longitud de las ramas;para anillo :fuertemente acoplada, mitad del primario abarcando toda la rama,y encima mitad del secundario abarcando toda la rama,lo mismo en la otra pierna.-Medianamente acoplada,1/2 primario abarcando 1/2 rama,abajo1/2 secundario abarcando 1/2 rama restante, e igual en la otra rama.-Debilmente acopladas primario en una rama abarcandola toda,secundario en la otra rama abarcandola toda.-
Para acorazados: fuertemente acoplada ,primario abarcando toda la rama central y arriba el secundario abarcando toda la rama central:_Medianamente acoplada,primario abarcando 1/2  rama central y el secundario abajo abarcando la otra mitad.-
Mas alla de los tipos de nucleo,cuanto menos acopladas la bobinas mas flujo de dispersion,
cuanto mas acopladas las bobinas menos flujo de dispersion.-
Un Abrazo Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 26, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado hazard: nosotros ya sabemos que en un clase B funciona como tal cuando la tension de polarizacion y la amplitud maxima de la señal de entrada poseen valores tales que la corriente de salida circula durante un semiciclo de la señal de entrada,y en un clase AB1,la corriente de salida circula menos de un ciclo y mas de un semiciclo de la señal de entrada.-
> Tomemos de ejemplo el Clase B,"que es mas evidente",por favor mira adjunto(clase B012.rar),lo que esta subrayado con rojo es la traduccion literal:" LA CORRIENTE DE PLACA SE MOVERA DURANTE UN SEMICICLO, DE CERO A 60 mA Y VUELVE,MIENTRAS EN EL OTRO SEMICICLO NO FLUYE CORRIENTE EN ESE TUBO",si te fijas en el grafico,en el mismo periodo de tiempo,cuando I1  del tubo1 vale 60 ma,I2 del tubo2 vale 0.-Quiere decir que cuando en el mismo periodo de tiempo una valvula conduce,la otra no conduce,esto genera induccion de continua en el nucleo,dado que  la mitad del bobinado por donde circula I1 max,no es contrarrestado por I2 que circula por la otra mitad, que vale 0.-
> Con respecto al nucleo en anillo, el grafico es a modo ilustracion,solo para ver los flujos de dispersion,generalmente en los nucleos en anillo,me han tocado varios para reparar,(soldadoras),el primario se divide en dos uno por cada rama,y luego el secundario,tambien se divide en dos,uno por cada rama,y se bobinan arriba de los primarios,esto es para que tengan un factor de acoplamiento casi=1,pues hay que restarle los flujos de dispersion,me han tocado soldadoras viejas , con nucleo en anillo ,donde aprovechan los altos flujos de dispersion,con una bobina(jaulita) de pocas vueltas( 20-30),arrollada envolviendo el trafo y conectada en serie con el secundario,de la jaulita,cada dos o tres espiras se saca una derivacion,para limitar la corriente segun el diametro de electrodo a usar,(La vieja soldadora a clavijas).-
> El nucleo acorazado es mas perfecto,pues reduce mucho mas el flujo de dispersion que el nucleo en anillo.-
> ...


estimado gustavo, es ahi donde estas cometiendo el error, la corriente continua no la podes asumir de esa manera, ya que la corriente continua de esa señal que tenes ahi es la *integral en el tiempo* de esa forma de onda. por ejemplo, tomando el funcionamiento en clase B, donde tenes solo un semiciclo completo circulando por cada valvula, la componente de continua es IP/Π, (en realidad, esa es una aproximacion).


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 30, 2012)

Como les prometi, aqui les mando las primeras imagenes.
Corresponde a las 2 primeras bobinas del primario.-(pueden ver los esquemas en este post,mas arriba).- Luego arriba de esta dos bobinas(1/2 primario);bobinare el secundario,y despues del secundario,arriba de este, las otras dos bobinas primarias rstantes.-
Saludos todos.-


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 3, 2012)

Te acordas que el inductor,le tenia que dar el entrehierro necesario y apilar todas la E de un lado y las I del otro,bueno,el nucleo quedo tan bien barnizado(inmersion) que ahora para desarmarlo no me queda otra opcion que quemarlo en el horno,estropeando la bobina,despues de terminar los trafos de salida,bobinare de nuevo el inductor.-
Mi consulta es la siguiente: en el circuito pide que el inductor sea de 8Hy 200Ma,y la alta tension del trafo de poder tambien 200 Ma,pero hay una nota que dice y es logica,que para alimentar otro amplificador para estereo, la corriente de alta tension del trafo de poder debe ser de 300 Ma,(yo por las dudas lo hice de 400 Ma,teniendo en cuenta que el par de 7027A,en clase AB1 con polarizacion fija y maxima señal absorben casi 200Ma(estereo 400 ma) con 450vcc de placas y 50w de salida),ahora para conexion estereo, del inductor no dice nada,presumi que lo pasaron por alto,y calcule el inductor para 300 ma, porque pense que si me quedaba en 200ma,el inductor se saturaria,(dado que el par de  7027A sin señal absorben casi 100 ma,si es estereo casi 200ma) perdiendo eficacia,y si lo calculaba al maximo(400Ma),cuando se use el ampli a media señal, ponele 260ma,capaz que el inductor se cae en el codo inferior de la curva de magnetizacion y tambien pierde eficacia,entonces tome una corriente promedio(300ma),y la seccion del alambre la mantuve para 400ma.
¿esta bien lo que hice,o debo tomar otro valor de corriente promedio?
Saludos 
gustavo



Te acordas que el inductor,le tenia que dar el entrehierro necesario y apilar todas la E de un lado y las I del otro,bueno,el nucleo quedo tan bien barnizado(inmersion) que ahora para desarmarlo no me queda otra opcion que quemarlo en el horno,estropeando la bobina,despues de terminar los trafos de salida,bobinare de nuevo el inductor.-
Mi consulta es la siguiente: en el circuito pide que el inductor sea de 8Hy 200Ma,y la alta tension del trafo de poder tambien 200 Ma,pero hay una nota que dice y es logica,que para alimentar otro amplificador para estereo, la corriente de alta tension del trafo de poder debe ser de 300 Ma,(yo por las dudas lo hice de 400 Ma,teniendo en cuenta que el par de 7027A,en clase AB1 con polarizacion fija y maxima señal absorben casi 200Ma(estereo 400 ma) con 450vcc de placas y 50w de salida),ahora para conexion estereo, del inductor no dice nada,presumi que lo pasaron por alto,y calcule el inductor para 300 ma, porque pense que si me quedaba en 200ma,el inductor se saturaria,(dado que el par de  7027A sin señal absorben casi 100 ma,si es estereo casi 200ma) perdiendo eficacia,y si lo calculaba al maximo(400Ma),cuando se use el ampli a media señal, ponele 260ma,capaz que el inductor se cae en el codo inferior de la curva de magnetizacion y tambien pierde eficacia,entonces tome una corriente promedio(300ma),y la seccion del alambre la mantuve para 400ma.
¿esta bien lo que hice,o debo tomar otro valor de corriente promedio?
Saludos 
gustavo


----------



## paloionico (Oct 3, 2012)

grande moreton ,lo sigo de cerca 
es un proyecto interesante ,me encanta algo asi hacer alguna vez .
cuanto es el presupuesto ,por valvulas y zocalos , quien vende (por mp de ultima para no hacer ninguna propaganda a nadie ),7027 y demas  ?
la prolijidad de o.t. ,depende de la tension o frenado de la  bobina hacia el carrete (claro que para tener esa calidad como usted lo hizo ,debe tener varios ya hechos).
ultima pregunta ,por que no utilizo algun aislante o separador entre capa y capa en el primario.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 4, 2012)

Don Palionico,si te fijas bien,el primario aparte de estar devanado hilo a hilo,y capa a capa,SI esta aislado entre capas,con mylar de 0,07mm, podes ver las fotos en el  adjunto(traf.pod.rar),y mas arriba en los detalles constructivos.
Las valvulas las compre en mercado libre,podes elegir entre varios proveedores,ahi mismo tenes los precios, yo les compre a LU2DET y a VUDUSA,ambos me atendieron muy bien.-
Gracias por los comentarios.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 4, 2012)

gustavo, lo ví, pero no me pude sentar tranquilo a responderte (mucho laburo) si puedo mas tarde, me pongo y te lo contesto... lo que si, te iba a retar, como se te ocurre quemar el inductor para desarmarlo!!?.. metelo en un balde con diluyente de barniz (el que te vende _impregnar_,  para diluir el barniz de transformadores), y dejalo un par de días,  hasta que afloje, despues le vas pegando con un martillo de un lomo y  del otro, hasta que vaya aflojando, con un cutter le despegas de apoco  las chapas, y cuando empezas a sacar las primeras, el resto se vuelve  mas facil... (si habré desarmado trafos!...)


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 4, 2012)

vos sabes que lo tuve en diluyente el S-15 de de la marca impregnar,el sabado y el domingo y no pude aflojarlo, cuando intente separar las chapas golpeandolas, no afloja,y a las que le di con fuerza las marque todas, he desarmado muchisimos trafos, pero mucho mas grandes,de soldadoras por arco, y nunca tuve problemas, ahora con este chiquito si, voy  intentar dejarlo una semana en diluyente para ver si afloja.-
saludos
gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 4, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> vos sabes que lo tuve en diluyente el S-15 de de la marca impregnar,el sabado y el domingo y no pude aflojarlo, cuando intente separar las chapas golpeandolas, no afloja,y a las que le di con fuerza las marque todas, he desarmado muchisimos trafos, pero mucho mas grandes,de soldadoras por arco, y nunca tuve problemas, ahora con este chiquito si, voy  intentar dejarlo una semana en diluyente para ver si afloja.-
> saludos
> gustavo



y.. tooodas las chapas no vas a salvar, pero una gran cantidad seguro, lo ideal es que con un cutter vayas pasandolo entre las chapas y sacando las I, asi es despues mas facil pasar el cutter entre las E, y con una pinza de a poquito sacar las primeras E...


----------



## paloionico (Oct 4, 2012)

otra forma es :envolverlo con trapos viejos mojados con un poco de gasoil ,colocarlo en una lata grande y que humee sin llegar hacer llama ,toma cierta temperatura aflojando el barniz ,tarda unas 3 o 4 horas .
es otra opcion


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 5, 2012)

Bueno,aqui les mando las imagenes en 2 adjuntos,(traf sal 1.rar) (traf sal 2.rar).-Los calculos y diagrama de conexion estan mas arriba en este post.-
Trafo de salida 50w rms.10Hz-50Khz.-Impedancia de carga 5000 ohms placa a placa.-Impedancia a bobina movil 4 y 8 ohms.-( para par de valvulas 7027A en AB1) tension de placas 450vcc.-
Seccion del nucleo: 36 cm2
Laminacion acorazada:n#600,rama central 50mm,ventanas 25mm,ramas laterales 25mm,Grano orientado m4.-
Carrete : plastico 50mm x 72mm.-
Primario: 3300 espiras, dividida en 4 galletas de 825 espiras c/u (ver diagrama de conexion y ubicacion, en el post mas arriba).- diametro alambre:0,35mm.-
Secundario: 132 espiras para 8 ohms,para 4 ohms derivacion espira n 93..-diametro alambre:1,50mm.-
bobinado :hilo a hilo y capa a capa,cada capa barnizada a pincel,aislacion primario mylar 0,07mm entre capas,secundario idem,aislacion entre primario y secunadario, 2 vueltas mylar de 0,07mm,2 vueltas mylar 0,127mm,y 1 vuelta presphan mylar de 0,20mm.-
Saludos a todos
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 8, 2012)

Aqui publico una serie de recomendaciones practicas para la construccion de bobinas para trafos de salida de audio.-Ver adjunto.-
Saludos cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 8, 2012)

Gustavo, se agradecen los consejos, yo he comprado tambien siempre en vudusa, lo digo porque me parace que es muy recomedable.

Saludos.



Gustavo
Recien lei, el calculo del inductor, si entendi que esta calculado a 300mA yo lo dejaria y  probaria asi, es un buen valor, los consumos del amplificador varian, y lo normal, en el uso creo yo que la senal musical es muy variable y no los usamos continuamente al maximo, mas aun que tu proyecto es muy potente 50 WATT con valvulas es mas que suficiente.
 Yo no creo que con esa fuente de alimentacion se pueda percibir en el oido que el ampli se agache o si tiene algun comportamiento a causa de la bobina.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 8, 2012)

Yo tambien creo como vos que 300ma esta bien,estoy esperando la consulta que le formule en este sitio a Hazard por el mismo tema, una vez que la consiga decidire.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 9, 2012)

Esta es una nocion,para corroborar,con el calculo que hagan,si el peso y volumen del nucleo (dado por la seccion cuadrada y tipo de laminacion),es mas o menos correcto.
He leido en el libro Audio Transformers,handbook for sound engineers,3rd edition de Will Whitlock,en pag.29,que dice:"LEGENDARIAMENTE SE SUGIERE COMO GUIA APROXIMADA QUE UN TRANSFORMADOR DE SALIDA DE AUDIO DE ALTA FIDELIDAD DEBE TENER NO MENOS QUE UN PESO Y VOLUMEN DE 0,34 lbs(0,154kgs),Y 1,4"cub.(22,94 cm3),RESPECTIVAMENTE POR CADA WATT DE POTENCIA NOMINAL",citando a Smith,F.Langford,Radiotron Designers Handbook,Wireless Press,Sydney,4th edition,1953,p 208.-
Un pequeño aporte,muchachos hagan cuentas.-
Cordiales Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 13, 2012)

Termine ayer el segundo trafo de salida.- en los adjuntos estan las fotografias.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 14, 2012)

estimado gustavo, estuve viendo lo del tema del inductor, y tal como te han dicho antes, no te va a afectar mucho, a menos que hagas reproducir un tono puro durante un tiempo largo con ambos canales a la vez (cosa que no se cumpliria nunca ni remotamente con un programa musical), a lo sumo, se va a planchar mucho mas la rectificacion por tubo de vacio que el inductor de CC.

perdoná que no conteste en su momento, pero es que estoy bastante complicado de horarios, con temas personales y mucho trabajo, aunque no conteste, sigo leyendo el hilo con cada nuevo mensaje ¬.¬


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2012)

Estimado Hazard: Gracias por la respuesta, voy a sumergir el inductor en diluyente y lo voy a dejar unos cuantos dias,capaz que tengo suerte y afloja.- Despues voy a diagramar el chasis,y mandar a hacerlo.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo.-


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 20, 2012)

Bueno como se acordaran,cuando hice el inductor,cometi el error de apilar las E-I en forma alternada,y en los inductores van todas las E juntas de un lado,y las I juntas del otro lado,con el entrehierro indicado.-
Como ya estaba terminado,sumergido en barniz y secado,luego de terminar todos los trafos,procedi a dejarlo sumergido en diluyente s15 por unas horas,no aflojaba ni un tranco,entonces pense en ponerlo en el horno,y recuperar el nucleo,publique esta idea mas arriba,y HAZARD,me contesto con razon,que era una lastima.-Entonces para ver si aflojaba lo deje 3 dias en diluyente s15,al final aflojo,si bien las primeras chapas se estropearon, no mas de 5,el resto salio con facilidad,pero aqui vino el problema,tambien se ablando el carrete plastico,a medida que sacaba las chapas ,se inflaba el carrete plastico,cuando termine el carrete estaba todo deformado,bueno chau,a hacer el inductor de nuevo, pense.-
No conforme,y caliente como una pipa,fui cortando de a pedacitos el carrete  plastico,porsupuesto se cayeron las espiras bobinadas contra el carrete,perdido por perdido con santa paciencia fui acomodando las espiras y las barnice,esto me dio esperanzas,me anime y barnice toda la bobina,una vez seca,la revesti completa con cinta de enmascarar,luego revesti el interior con mylar de 0,127mm,como quedo bien,arme un carrete con presphan de 0,6 mm(como se hacian antes),lo marque y lo arme adentro de la bobina para que entrara.-
Despues termine la bobina como siempre,y contento como perro con dos colas.
Mañana o pasado con tiempo y ganas,colocare la laminacion. VER ADJUNTOS.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 21, 2012)

Gracias,Helminto,habia considerado usar un carrete plastico nuevo,cortandolo a la mitad,de hecho me queda 1 de esa medida,pero no hubiese entrado,dado que cuando uno bobina le das tension al alambre,para que que firme el bobinado y ocupe la menor altura.-Por eso cuando fui sacando la laminacion,y al ablandarse el carrete por efecto del diluyente,se iba deformando hacia adentro, precisamente por la presion del bobinado,una vez sacado el carrete deformado,el interior de la bobina quedo mas chico que originalmente,incluso se cayeron casi todas las espiras de la primer capa contra el carrete,que luego con paciencia recoloque.-Como los carretes plasticos,tienen 2 mm de espesor ,hice el de presphan 0,6mm,para compensar la diferencia y que entre,armandolo tambien adentro por el problema  de las aristas que quedaron casi originales,y los lados bombeados(me refiero al interior de la bobina).- 
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 21, 2012)

Creo que me quedo tranquilo,antes de todo,y luego de acomodar las espiras de la 1era capa,coloque la bobina en estufa a 60 grados por el termino de 1 hora para que quede bien seca,luego sumergi la bobina en barniz,escurri y deje secar,luego segui con lo demas,aparte te comento  que el diluyente S15 de la firma Impregnar esta diseñado para no atacar el esmalte del alambre.-


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 22, 2012)

Porsupuesto;para tu conocimiento,todos los diluyentes para barnices aislantes ,de distintas marcas,"Impregnar","Dolpark",etc,etc,no atacan el esmalte de los alambres(condicion Sine Qua Non).- Estos diluyentes se usan para rebajar los barnices aislantes cuando estan muy espesos, incluso es el componente volatil de estos ,cuando pincelas,y este evapora te queda el barniz aislante seco.-
No confundir con diluyentes para pintura.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 22, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Porsupuesto;para tu conocimiento,todos los diluyentes para barnices aislantes ,de distintas marcas,"Impregnar","Dolpark",etc,etc,no atacan el esmalte de los alambres(condicion Sine Qua Non).- Estos diluyentes se usan para rebajar los barnices aislantes cuando estan muy espesos, incluso es el componente volatil de estos ,cuando pincelas,y este evapora te queda el barniz aislante seco.-
> No confundir con diluyentes para pintura.-
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo


 el barniz de la alambre es ? mas resistente que el que aplico al sumergirlo, si este se ablando el de la alambre no tendría que haber sufrido lo mismo?


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 22, 2012)

En primer lugar los alambres esmaltados,como su nombre lo indica,esta recubierto por una capa de ESMALTE,y no por barniz.-Su espesor varia segun los diametros del alambre,pero se podria tomar un promedio de 0,5 decimas de mm.-
Este esmalte esta compuesto,generalmente por resina poliester imida,con alto grado de proteccion a los agentes quimicos corrosivos,y alto grado de rigidez dielectrica(4,1 Kv) y soportan temperaturas de trabajo desde 155 a 200 grados celsius.-
Es obvio que el diluyente para barniz de aislacion,"NO ATACA,NI DILUYE EL ESMALTE"de los alambres,sino no se podria usar para impregnar o pincelar bobinados, dado que uno de los componentes volatiles del barniz de aislacion es precisamente dicho diluyente.-Estos diluyentes para barnices de aislacion e impregnacion,como su nombre lo indica,diluye el barniz,se agrega a el,cuando este esta muy espeso,y cuesta hacerlo correr,tanto a pincel o inmersion.-Esta espesura generalmente sucede cuando el envase esta por la mitad,o menos,y al haber una camara de aire en el envase,empiezan a evaporarse los componentes volatiles(diluyente).-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> En primer lugar los alambres esmaltados,como su nombre lo indica,esta recubierto por una capa de ESMALTE,y no por barniz.-Su espesor varia segun los diametros del alambre,pero se podria tomar un promedio de 0,5 decimas de mm.-
> Este esmalte esta compuesto,generalmente por resina poliester imida,con alto grado de proteccion a los agentes quimicos corrosivos,y alto grado de rigidez dielectrica(4,1 Kv) y soportan temperaturas de trabajo desde 155 a 200 grados celsius.-
> Es obvio que el diluyente para barniz de aislacion,"NO ATACA,NI DILUYE EL ESMALTE"de los alambres,sino no se podria usar para impregnar o pincelar bobinados, dado que uno de los componentes volatiles del barniz de aislacion es precisamente dicho diluyente.-Estos diluyentes para barnices de aislacion e impregnacion,como su nombre lo indica,diluye el barniz,se agrega a el,cuando este esta muy espeso,y cuesta hacerlo correr,tanto a pincel o inmersion.-Esta espesura generalmente sucede cuando el envase esta por la mitad,o menos,y al haber una camara de aire en el envase,empiezan a evaporarse los componentes volatiles(diluyente).-
> Saludos
> Gustavo



tal cual gustavo, para completar, cabe aclarar, que el esmalte de los alambres es un esmalte de 2 componentes, y se cura al horno... ni por asomo el diluyente de los barnices de transformadores o motores puede atacar y/o deteriorar el esmalte de los alambres...


----------



## maton00 (Oct 22, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> tal cual gustavo, para completar, cabe aclarar, que el esmalte de los alambres es un esmalte de 2 componentes, y se cura al horno... ni por asomo el diluyente de los barnices de transformadores o motores puede atacar y/o deteriorar el esmalte de los alambres...


Por aca solo se halla un solvente: El misterioso y abundante thinner. (habra mas de una variedad...no sé no tengo idea ..además lo despachan en garrafas sin etiqueta ni nada.) 
pero por lo general derrite plasticos como el polietileno.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 22, 2012)

maton00 dijo:


> Por aca solo se halla un solvente: El misterioso y abundante thinner. (habra mas de una variedad...no sé no tengo idea ..además lo despachan en garrafas sin etiqueta ni nada.)
> pero por lo general derrite plasticos como el polietileno.


si, el nylon y el polietileno los hace añicos, pero al esmalte de los alambres no, es otro tipo de material.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 22, 2012)

Don Hazard,es como vos decis,por eso me practicamente me derritio el carrete de nylon
comun, que fabrica Chill...,si hubiera puesto,como con los que hice los trafos de salida,que son de polipropileno con carga mineral,que los fabrica Pry..,capaz que aguantaba.-Por suerte,pude solucionar el problema igual y salvar la bobina.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 23, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> En primer lugar los alambres esmaltados,como su nombre lo indica,esta recubierto por una capa de ESMALTE,y no por barniz.- ,"NO ATACA,NI DILUYE EL ESMALTE"
> Gustavo


se entiende super claro no sabia bien como estaban esmaltados los alambres si que es muy resistente mecanicamente pero nunca probe a los agentes quimicos



hazard_1998 dijo:


> tal cual gustavo, para completar, cabe aclarar, que el esmalte de los alambres es un esmalte de 2 componentes, y se cura al horno... ni por asomo el diluyente de los barnices de transformadores o motores puede atacar y/o deteriorar el esmalte de los alambres...


 y con este redondeo de hazard  lo termino de entender gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 30, 2012)

Bueno,he terminado el choque de 8Hy-300Ma para la fuente del ampli.-Ver adjuntos.-
Saludos a todos
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 17, 2012)

Bueno muchachos,hoy termine de conexionar y cablear los trafos de salida,y tambien les coloque las tapas,con esto he terminado todos los trafos,el famoso choque,el trafo de poder,y los 2 trafos de salida,el trafito que se ve en adjuntos,6.3v con punto medio,3 amperes,es para alimentar el filamento de la 6EM7 de la fuente regulada,asi lo pide el circuito.-Este trafito lo compre hecho,como no estaba barnizado,procedi a darle una sumergidita de barniz.-
Luego,procedere a encarar el croquis del chasis.-(ver adjuntos)
Saludo  a todos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 18, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias,porque les gusta,a Hazard y Electromecanico,tambien agradezco a Daxmo por el anterior.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 20, 2012)

Gracias ante todo,con respecto al armado del choque,procedi segun la secuencia de las imagenes,para no depender de las tapas,que generalmente no estan alineadas a la decima con respecto a la laminacion,(generalmente son proveedores distintos),y esto hace que los agujeros coincidan pero no a la decima.-Esto, podria ocasionar que al armar haya mas entrehierro que el calculado.-
1) fui contando todas las E que entraron en la rama central,y este es el numero de las I.A las I las prense y las barnice varias veces,dejando secar entre cada mano,y siempre prensado hasta que seque completamente(deje secando 2 dias).-
2) Con las ramas laterales de las E,tambien las prense,y repeti la misma operacion que con las I.-
3)Una vez todo seco,desmonte las prensas,el conjunto de I quedo en una unidad compacta; corte papel presphan a la medida,dos de 0,20mm c/u(necesitaba 0,41mm de entrehierro),los pegue entre los 2 con cemento de contacto,y luego tambien con cemento de contacto los pegue a una de las caras del conjunto I,finalmente pegue de la misma manera el conjunto I con el paquete de las E.-
Si ves las imagenes,quedo una unidad compacta,muy fuerte,(hice la prueba de levantar el choque desde el conjunto I).-
4) Coloque los aislantes de tapas,hechos de presphan 0,40mm,que tambien los pegue,coloque las tapas y las ajuste con los tornillos que los aisle con spaghetti de la medida.-
Saludos cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 28, 2012)

Despues de estar buscando casi 2 semanas,consegui al fin los 2 vumetros analogicos para el ampli.-Estos los necesitaba si o si antes de hacer el plano del chasis,para luego mandar a cortar,plegar y punzonar.-(ver adjuntos)
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Finisvox (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola,

ha sido un agrado ver otra vez este excelente circuito en circulación. Felicitaciones Gustavo por el ahínco constructivo, especialmente, por los transformadores. La compensación final será grande, porque es una bestia de amplificador y suena extraordinariamente bien.

Adjunto foto de una versión modificada, que hice hace unos 20 años.

Saludos !


----------



## diepalmieri (Nov 29, 2012)

Estimados, por si alguna vez necesitan y no consiguen vumetros analogos, comuniquense con Debbie Lin-Sales Dept(SEW) [debbie.lin@sew.com.tw], del Dpto. de Ventas de SEW, los fabricantes de los vumetros. Trabajan con pedidos de baja cantidad (1-2 unidades no hay problema). Contestan al toque y bien predispuestos, ademas en su web (URL:http://www.sew.com.tw) hay una amplia variedad. Saludos!!


----------



## Finisvox (Nov 29, 2012)

Ragazzi:

A propósito de vumeters y medidores de panel, hay un software muy bueno para fabricar las propias escalas y con un look verdaderamente profesional. Hay una versión gratis (limitada) pero la pagada obviamente es "full function" y tiene un precio más que razonable.

http://www.tonnesoftware.com/meter2.html

Ci sentiamo.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 16, 2012)

Mientras sigo cuando tengo tiempo,diagramando el chasis y la ubicacion de componentes,por fin consegui todas las valvulas.-
Son 20 en total,8 por cada canal y 4 para la fuente.
2 valvulas 5879(pentodo de corte neto de bajo ruido y zumbido) para preamp. microfono.-
2 valvulas 7199(pentodo-triodo)Hi-Fi,amplificador de entrada e inversor de fase.-
4 valvulas 6CB6A(pentodo de corte neto),excitadoras(drivers) de las de potencia.-
4 valvulas 7027A (pentodo potencia por haces dirigidos,Hi-Fi), para la etapa de salida.-
2 valvulas 6EU7(doble triodo alto mu,Hi-Fi),para preamp.control de tonos.-
2 valvulas 6EU7(doble triodo alto mu,Hi-Fi),para preamp.magnetica.-
2 valvulas 5R4WGY(rectificadora onda completa) para fuente de poder.-
1 valvula 6EM7 (doble triodo) ,salida 400vcc regulados,para alimentacion pantallas 7027A.-
1 valvula 0A2(reguladora de tension por descarga gaseosa),para fuente regulada.-
Ver adjuntos.-
saludos cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Finisvox (Dic 17, 2012)

Hola Gustavo,

Estaba viendo tu post y me dio la impresión que harás un amplificador STEREO, es decir, dos canales + fuente de poder en un solo chassis. ¿ Estoy en lo correcto ?
Si es así, te sugiero de revisar la fuente de poder, porque se requeriría del doble de la corriente para alimentar ambos canales, tanto para la tensión principal, como para aquella de las grillas de pantalla de las 7027. He visto que has puesto 2x 5R4, para la tensión principal, por lo que ahí no habría problema. Pero veo solo una 6EM7/6GF7, para las grillas de pantallas. Debieran ser dos; una para cada canal. La corriente de las pantallas puede tener un enorme rango de variación, que puede llegar a una relación incluso de 1:10. Si el alimentador no es capaz de erogar esas corriente, al amplificador ciertamente funcionará, pero será "anémico" al usarlo a potencias más altas, dentro de sus especificaciones.

Por este motivo, en la versión que construí, rediseñé la fuente de poder, porque quería hacerlo stereo, es decir en un solo chassis. Adjunto mi link, donde está el circuito que hice en mi versión:

https://sites.google.com/site/solidvacuum/home/progetti/amplificatore-con-valvole-7027a

Saludos !


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 17, 2012)

Estimado Finisvox: Si te fijas el titulo del post que cree,veras que el titulo dice "Amplificador stereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi".-En el manual de valvulas de recepcion RCA donde esta el circuito descripto,esta calculada la fuente de poder para un solo canal,pero en parrafo aparte
enumera las modificaciones a realizar para alimentar 2 canales,que a saber son:
1)transformador de poder: secundario 600vca-0-600vca-200 ma--------- monoaural
                                                   600vca-0-600vca-300 ma--------- stereo
yo para quedarme tranquilo lo hice a 400 ma.-
2) rectificadora 5R4WGY: 1 para monoaural.-  2 para stereo conectadas en paralelo.-
3) potenciometro de ajuste polarizacion fija(fixed bias)R33: 50kΩ para monoaural
                                                                        R33: 2 de 100KΩ para stereo conectados en paralelo,uno para cada canal.-
No menciona otros cambios para stereo que los descriptos.-
Igualmente,con anterioridad me habia fijado en los datasheets de las valvulas 7027A,y la 6EM7.-
Las pantallas(g2) de un par de 7027A en AB1,450vcc de placas,polarizacion fija -40vcc,a maxima señal y 400vcc,consumen entre 19 y 21 ma por canal,quiere decir que para stereo el requerimiento seria de alrededor de 38/42 ma.-
Con respecto a la 6EM7,la corriente para las pantallas,se saca por catodo de la unidad 2(kt2)
La corriente promedio de kt2 es 50ma y los picos 175 ma.-
En teoria los valores darian para alimentar las pantallas(g2) de los dos canales.-
¿que opinas?
Cordiales saludos
Gustavo


----------



## Finisvox (Dic 18, 2012)

Gustavo,

el amplificador de marras, tiene una característica que lo hace diferente a los miles y miles de amplificadores que andan por todos lados. Esa característica, es que usa una tensión regulada para alimentar las pantallas de las válvulas de salida, haciendo que aquellas funcionen en el verdadero modo “tetrodo”. Esto, hace que el amplificador suene realmente bien, cuando se han usado los criterios técnicos adecuados en su construcción.

Si aplicaste ya el crietrio del sobredimensionamiento en el transformador de alimentación, (400mA en vez de los 300mA) ¿ Por qué no usar una uniformidad de criterio en todo el diseño ? Efectivamente, la válvula 6EM7, como válvula de salida vertical, puede soportar picos de corriente altos. Sin embargo, habiendo hecho pruebas reales en su momento, llegué a la conclusión que era mejor “no ahorrar” precisamente en el punto que hace a este diseño diferente de todos los demás.

En todo caso, era solo una sugerencia.

Arrivederci.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 18, 2012)

Finisvox: bienvenida tu sugerencia,seria bueno que vieras en este post ,mensaje #5, el circuito descripto y fundes tu sugerencia,de ser asi, no tendria ningun inconveniente en colocar otro grupo(6EM7/0A2) para alimentar las pantallas(g2) del otro canal.-Desde ya muy agradecido.-
Cordiale saluti
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 17, 2013)

Prosiguiendo con el proyecto y construccion del amplificador,hice el croquis del chasis de la fuente de poder regulada,con este croquis,lo lleve a construir a un taller metalurgico que es cliente mio,lo pasaron a autocad,luego cortaron la chapa,lo punzonaron,lo plegaron,y luego lo soldaron con sistema TIG(tungsten inert gas),por ultimo lo pulieron.-
Las dimensiones son 295 mm de frente,310 mm de largo,y 80 mm de profundidad,esta construido con chapa de acero inoxidable AISI 304 de 1,5 mm de espesor.-(Ver Adjuntos)
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Ene 17, 2013)

No No, un lujo, va con fuente separada no me había dado cuenta.
Ese acero inoxidable tiene buena conductividad?
Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 21, 2013)

Daxmo:Gracias por el comentario, el acero inoxidable aisi 304 es buen conductor electrico,de hecho hoy se esta utilizando tambien en las bajadas y pletinas de toma de tierra de los pararrayos,etc,etc,porsupuesto que el acero comun de calidad comercial (sae 1010/1020) y el acero zincado son mejores conductores; pero la ventaja del inoxidable es que es resistente al oxido y a la corrosion.-
En el chasis no afecta,dado que las conexiones a masa(tierra),las voy a realizar sobre una barra omnibus de cobre.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo
PD: Gracias, a Electromecanico,Crimson y Ezavalla por el " me gusta ".-


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 27, 2013)

Habran notado,que en el chasis de la fuente de poder regulada,hay 2 agujeros mas;uno de d.27mm,y otro de d.16mm,esto es porque decidi, siguiendo la idea de Finisvox de colocar otro conjunto de 6EM7 y 0A2,para regular las pantallas del otro canal,quedando asi en forma independiente,un grupo(6EM7/0A2) regulador de tension de pantallas para cada canal.-Si bien en el circuito original RCA, las especificaciones para stereo no mencionan otro grupo 6EM7/0A2,y habiendo consultado los datasheets de las valvulas mencionadas,daba para alimentar bien los dos canales,pero según Finisvox esto es poco para Stereo.( Finisvox dijo: Veo solo una 6EM7/6GF7, para las grillas de pantallas. Debieran ser dos; una para cada canal. La corriente de las pantallas puede tener un enorme rango de variación, que puede llegar a una relación incluso de 1:10. Si el alimentador no es capaz de erogar esas corriente, al amplificador ciertamente funcionará, pero será "anémico" al usarlo a potencias más altas, dentro de sus especificaciones.).-Ver en este post pag.6, #103,#104,#105,#106.-
Esto me sembro dudas,y en el #106,le pedi que explicara técnicamente la sugerencia.-Si bien todavía no he recibido respuesta de Finisvox,decidi hacerlo por mi cuenta.-Compre otra 6EM7 y otra 0A2,ahora viene el tema del trafo de filamento.-
El unico trafito que habia comprado para alimentar el filamento de la 6EM7(pag5,#92 y adj.tr011.jpg),es de 6,3v,con punto medio,3 ampers;(si bien con 1 amper alcanzaba,era lo unico que consegui en el mercado,y esto me salvo,ya van a ver porque),en el punto medio de este se aplica una tension de +250vcc(ver circuito pag1,#5,adj.circuito.zip).-Como voy hacer 2 grupos independientes,considere colocar otro trafito de 6,3 v para la otra 6EM7,con lo cual  estaria solucionado el problema, pero como van subpanel,me complicaba la disposición,el espacio y la estetica ; entonces decidi desarmar el trafito comprado,conte las espiras del secundario,y bobine 2 secundarios independientes de 6,3v con punto medio,1,5 Ampers y ahora si solucionado el tema.-(ver adjuntos)
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Ene 29, 2013)

Gustavo, yo también uso la masa común con un hilo de cobre, que ademas es bastante grueso pero con la contra que cuesta un poco soldar, lo que te quería decir es que los chasis de montaje también los conecto a tierra. Hay que buscar un punto que no sea critico por ej lejos de la toma de 220 alterna.
Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 30, 2013)

Exacto daxmo,sobre la barra omnibus(ground bus) se conectan todas las conexiones a tierra,y por ultimo se conecta dicha barra a masa en el punto de "minima señal",esto es a la entrada del amplificador,o pre,etc,etc.-Por eso es importante,que esten bien alejadas las etapas de entrada,con las de salida y la fuente de poder.-Gracias por el me gusta.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 30, 2013)

tal cual te dijo gustavo, el punto de masa en el chasis es el conector de entrada, eso si queres tener la menor cantidad de ruido posible.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 31, 2013)

Estuve,como veran en adjuntos colocando los componentes principales,para ver como quedan,luego tendre que girar los zocalos para la posición mas propicia, e igual  con los potes y reostatos de calibración,veran la colocacion, de hembras chasis banana,esto es para ajustar las tensiones desde afuera,tambien veran que le solde  al chasis 4 orejas para sujeción(me habia olvidado).- Voy a hacer un bosquejo de ubicación de componentes(resistores,capacitores,puentes de conexión,barra ómnibus,electroliticos,etc),si queda bien,recien ahí,empezare a soldarlos.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 2, 2013)

Hoy,probe el circuito de polarizacion fija(fixed bias) regulable,fuera del chasis,arme este preliminar porque si bien,en los diagramas del librillo de circuitos HI-FI  RCA,como en el manual de valvulas RCA RC20,arbo1960 y RC30,1975, indica R33:50kΩ (pote de regulación),pero en  otras 3 ediciones indica el valor de R33:5kΩ ,ante la duda hice los calculos,y me dio que el valor correcto es “50kΩ “.-
Para verificar arme el circuito afuera en forma rudimentaria,y la regulación da Ok,regula desde casi 0vcc,hasta -58vcc.- El valor de tension de las grillas del par de salida 7027A es de -40vcc.-(ver adjuntos).-
Saludos cordiales
Gustavo                  pd: Gracias Crimson por el me gusta.-


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 17, 2013)

Hoy,termine de armar, la primera parte de la fuente de poder,como podran observar en adjuntos, hice todo el conexionado de red,toma,portafusible,llave de encendido,llave de +B;conecte los trafos y el choque,y arme la rectificación completa con el filtro.-
Luego,verifique todo el conexionado,y me dispuse a probarlo,por ahora va todo OK.-
La semana que viene seguire con el armado de la secciones de tension regulada para las pantallas de los 2 pares de salida 7027A;y la fuente de polarizacion para las mismas.-
Cordiales Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoy me dedique al armado de la sub-fuente de polarizacion de grillas de los 2 pares de salida(7027A),como uds.veran en adjuntos la realice en una plaqueta de circuito impreso que construi ex profeso,veran 4 resistores de carbon depositado de 470KΩ 5W en paralelo,esto se debio a la imposibildad de conseguir uno de 120KΩ 5W (visite mas de 15 casas de venta de componentes electronicos).-
Recordaran que cuando arme en forma rudimentaria esta fuente para probar,(pag.6 #115),los 4 resistores en paralelo de 470KΩ eran de metalfilm de 2W c/u,sin embargo levantaban mucha temperatura,al punto que al aproximar el dedo quemaba sin tocarlos,este es el motivo del cambio tambien; con estos que consegui de 5W trabajan ahora tibiecitos.-
Las pruebas dieron bien,asi que mañana colocare la plaqueta en el chasis de la fte. de poder y la conectare.-
Para el fin de semana,si dios quiere, armare las secciones de tension regulada para las pantallas.- 
Cordiales Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 2, 2013)

Hoy termine completamente la fuente de poder,anteriormente habia colocado la plaqueta de la subfuente de polarizacion (bias),y la conecte a 600vca-0vca,y luego la conecte a los dos potes (cermet) de 100KΩ que estan en paralelo,uno por cada canal.-
Despues arme las 2 subfuentes de tension regulada(una para cada canal) para las pantallas(g2) de los pares de  valvulas de salida 7027A.
Por ultimo hice todas las conexiones entre cables y terminales.-
Podran apreciar en adjuntos,que desde afuera de la fuente,se pueden controlar y ajustar todas las tensiones atraves de las fichas banana hembra chasis.-
Revise el armado 2 veces para estar seguro,y en los proximos dias la voy a probar con carga promedio,(250 Ma-450vcc),para ello voy a usar resistores(1,8 kΩ -25w) que uso frecuentemente para armar calefactores de CO2 para reductores de presion en maquinas de soldadura mig, voy a emplear 16 en serie y paralelo,en 4 grupos de 4,de manera que al final tenga 1,8 kΩ ,con esta conexión disipan 200W,(necesito 112,5 W) .-
Una vez que la fuente este con carga,probare tambien con carga las 2 secciones de tension regulada para las pantallas(g2),400vcc,,de la misma manera,pero todavía no hice el calculo de los resistores,estos los tengo que comprar,pero no hay problema por que hay poca disipación y son baratos.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo
Pd:Muchas gracias a todos por el me gusta.-


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 6, 2013)

Arme como les habia dicho el conjunto de resistores para darle carga a la fuente para probarla,1,8KΩ,y disipan 100W,me equivoque cuando les dije 200W,necesitaba 112,5W,pero bueno que se banque la diferencia, es poca;cuando probe la fuente en vacio todo bien,para +B el voltimetro indicaba 800 vcc,el problema vino cuando apague la fuente conecte la carga,y a medida que caldeaban los filamentos de las rectificadoras,la aguja del voltimetro iba moviendose hasta alcanzar los +- 480vcc,y detenerse,a  los pocos segundos,una de las rectificadoras 5R4,la de marca CEI empezo a chisporrotear adentro y Kaputt,se quemo,apague todo,saque la valvula,la medi,y el filamento estaba quemado,(tuve dudas cuando la compre como NOS,me parecia usada,cuando le dije al que la vendia,casi se ofende).-
Por suerte tengo una de repuesto; es una RCA de formato botella,voy a probar de nuevo.-
Despues les cuento,Deseenme suerte!!!
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## DAXMO (Mar 7, 2013)

Uhhhhhhhhh.
Antes que nada ... suerte.
No le estaras dando mucha carga, si probas con menos y vas subiendo de a poco podes dibujar una curva si hay caida o alguna otra cosa, no matas ningun componente, acordate de la lampara en serie con el circuito, pone una de 60 watt.
Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 8, 2013)

gustavo, pregunto, no leiste la hoja de datos de la 5R4? ahi dice que puede entregar hasta 175mA, y vos le estabas sacando practicamente 270mA (480V/1800Ω), pobre catodo, se evaporó en el aire..


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 8, 2013)

Gracias Hazard !!! ,siempre atento al hilo.-Porsuesto que si me fije en los datasheets de la 5R4,lo que sucede es que si ves detenidamente la fuente,veras que son 2 valvulas 5R4 en paralelo.-
Con respecto a la corriente maxima que haces referencia(175ma),es para fuentes con inductor a la entrada del filtro,como la mia,pero con una tension de placa a placa de 1900 vca.-
Mi fuente es con tension de placa a placa de 1200vca,aproximadamente entrega +- 225ma.-
Como son 2 en paralelo, la corriente que entregan esta en el orden los 450ma.-
Fijate que mientras una hizo kaputt,la otra se aguanto toda la carga hasta que apague la fuente.-Tus calculos son correctos con respecto a la carga de 270ma,a mi me dieron igual.-
Seguramente compre,esa 5R4 como nueva(nos),pero me engañaron,snif,snif.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 8, 2013)

perdoname gustavo si perdí el hilo, pero en el esquema de la pagina 1 aparece una sola valvula, a qué esquema hacés referencia?

mas allá de esto,habria que ver como está hecho el paralelo, ya que, las corrientes no se van a repartir equitativamente sinó que va a conducir el diodo que menor caida de tension presente. ademas, en qué pin tomaste la salida de catodo? mirá que en la mayoria de los diodos de caldeo directo, se tiene que tomar en un pin en particular.... claro que tambien puede ser que esa valvula haya estado malparida no?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 8, 2013)

Mira Hazard,puede que haya sido mal parida,pero me inclino a que estaba bastante vaqueteada y compre gato por liebre.
En la pag.1,mensaje #7,fijate que dice,"en el adjunto pueden observar el listado de componentes,y la descripcion del circuito"(img025.rar);ahi en la nota 2 enumera los cambios para operacion en estereo(Note 2,for stereo operation).-En el #104 cito los cambios en la fuente para alimentar 2 canales y si te fijas en las imagenes del # 119, del lado de adentro del chasis,veras las dos 5R4 conectadas en paralelo.-
Igualmente,que te parece si dibujo el esquema completo con todos los cambios y lo subo al post?
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 9, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Mira Hazard,puede que haya sido mal parida,pero me inclino a que estaba bastante vaqueteada y compre gato por liebre.


a eso me refiero gustavo, puede ser un error de concepto en  el circuito, o que la valvula no estaba en condiciones, todas las variables pueden ser validas... yo por eso, a menos que sepa de donde vienen, NO compro NOS... hay cada chanta vendiendo valvulas que prefiero comprar valvulas nuevas modernas, en lugar de NOS, inclusive, las verdaderas NOS tambien pueden presentar problemas, en las de calentamiento directo, producto del añejamiento pueden variar las propiedades plasticas de los filamentos y grillas, haciendo que se corte el filamento por el propio stress termico, en las de calentamiento indirecto, ademas de lo que pueda pasarle al filamento, está la posibilidad de que del catodo se desprenda partes de la deposicion de torio/boro/tugsteno gracias al paso del tiempo y dependiendo fundamentalmente del trato que hayan recibido.

por eso, hay que ver muuy bien en que estado estan las valvulas nos que uno compra. y en lo posible, a menos que no queden alternativas de calidad, tratar de conseguir versiones modernas.

yo estoy teniendo muy buenos resultados de las JJ si te sirve como referencia.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 9, 2013)

Publico el circuito completo de la fuente de poder regulada con los cambios y modificaciones que he realizado,para operacion en estereo.(Ver Adjunto).-
Las pruebas con la 5R4,marca RCA,junto con la 5R4 marca Chatham,van dando bien,con carga de 270 Ma,ni mosquean.-
Hoy consegui una 5R4,marca Haltron,con ampolla con forma de botella de coca cola,es NOS,y se nota que es nueva, pedi que me la probaran,todo dio OK,esta valvula la compre para que haga juego con la RCA que es de la misma forma,y guardare la Chatham de repuesto.-
Cuando termine todas la pruebas,posteare los resultados, con las imagenes.-
saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 13, 2013)

Termine de hacer las pruebas de +B de la fuente de poder,la tension de salida se mantuvo en 480vcc,con una carga de 270ma,hice 3 pruebas de 1 hora por vez,todo satisfactorio,las valvulas 5R4 Ok(1 5R4 RCA/ 1 5R4 CHATHAM).-Ver adjuntos.-
Me falta hacer la prueba con carga +B,haciendo la carga simulada de los 2 grupos 6EM7/0A2 que alimentan con tension regulada(400vcc) a la pareja de pantallas de cada canal,ya compre los resistores para simular la carga,y aprovechare para probar la 5R4 haltron,que tiene la misma forma de botella de coca-cola que la RCA.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo

Mandos los archivos me olvide.-
saludos
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 15, 2013)

Estuve haciendo el esquema de ubicacion de secciones y componentes para el amplificador,teniendo en cuenta que lo armare con controles de tonos y volumen independientes,con la selectora de entradas y las entradas en el frente del equipo.-
Necesito la opinion de vosotros,con respecto a si esta bien la ubicacion de los pre,o hay otra manera de ubicacion.(no me preocupa tanto la estetica,sino que no hayan zumbidos,ruidos,y/o oscilaciones,etc,).-(ver adjunto).-
Desde ya,muy agradecido.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo

Pd: mañana hare la prueba final de la fuente con la carga de las pantallas.-


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 22, 2013)

He concluido con todas las pruebas de la fuente de poder regulada.-
Todo ha sido satisfactorio,he cargado con corriente promedio de 12 ma,cada grupo 6EM7/0A2, para alimentar las pantallas(g2) de cada canal,con un grupo de 4 resistores de 33KΩ-2W,en serie y paralelo,para mantener dicho valor ohmico,y tener una disipacion de 4W; regulando los potes correspondientes la tension se puede ajustar desde 350vcc a 435 vcc.-(400vcc son los indicados para la alimentacion de las pantallas(g2) de las valvulas de salida 7027A)
He realizado las pruebas intercalando las 3 5R4,y funcionan OK.-
Cada grupo 6EM7/0A2, fue ajustado a 400vcc,12Ma de carga,con una tension de +B de 480vcc y
270Ma de carga,los he probado por el termino de 2 horas y todo se ha mantenido estable.-
Ver Adjuntos.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 30, 2013)

Con estas imágenes que les envio,concluyo la fuente de poder regulada, después de semana santa, comenzare con la construccion del amplificador estereo.-
Los mantendre informados a medida del avance.-(disfruten las fotos)-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo

Pd: Gracias,Crimson y Dr.Zoidberg(ex Ezavalla),por el me gusta.-
     Gracias Simplespectro por el me gusta,y por el mensaje que mandaste a mi post(llegue a leerlo antes que lo mandaran a moderacion),"muy amable y atento por los elogios",y si es un tema pendiente en tu vida el ampli a valvulas,animate y hacelo.-


----------



## Rorschach (May 1, 2013)

Les comento que no me convenció el esquema de ubicación de secciones y componentes que había hecho(adjunto,pag.7,#129),por ende voy a hacerlo de nuevo,para ello hice un esquema del amplificador y los preamplificadores en bloques(ver adjunto),con esto realizaré de nuevo el esquema.-
Les digo también,que si bien he conseguido todas las válvulas,las figuritas difíciles son las 7027A y las 7199,el año pasado tuve la suerte de conseguir en el mercado local las últimas cuatro 7027A(nos) RCA y las dos 7199(nos) Westinghause que necesitaba; con las demás no hay problema;como buen capricorniano quería tener por las dudas válvulas de reemplazo,ante esta situación compré en EE.UU ,4 válvulas 7027A RCA(nos),fabricadas por Sylvania,y 2 válvulas 7199(nos) General Electric(placas negras).-Las compré vía Internet,y las pagué con tarjeta de crédito,la verdad todo muy bien y sin problemas,en diez días las tuve en casa.-(ver adjuntos).-
También les digo que en el mercado local se consiguen 7027A nuevas,marca JJ electronics(antes Svetlana),y es la única fábrica que las hace en la actualidad, pero difieren de las originales con respecto a la disipación de placa,las JJ disipan 30W,y las originales (nos) 35W.-
Se puede apreciar en adjuntos las diferencias de fabricación entre las 7027A RCA y las Sylvania hechas para RCA,por ejemplo las RCA tienen un getter arriba y otro en un costado,mientras las Sylvania tienen los dos arriba,o uno solo también arriba; las RCA tienen 2 aletas en V abiertas sobre la mica superior,las Sylvania no las posee.-
Les paso la pagina web donde compré las válvulas,tienen las que uno quiera.-
www.vacuumtubesinc.com
Los mantendré informados  a medida del avance.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## maton00 (May 1, 2013)

por ahi dicen que las 6P3S-E andan de pelos y en promedio andan a unos 10 dolares la unidad
PD: ¡se ven geniales esas RCA!


----------



## Rorschach (May 1, 2013)

Si,son baratas,son rusas(nos),las 6P3S-E,en cirílico(ruso) 6n3C-E,son válvulas que en su momento copiaron a la 6L6GB.-
La disipación de placa de la 6P3S-E es de 20,5W,es decir que puede reemplazar a la 6L6GB que disipa 19 W,y aquí se acaban las diferencias,no puede reemplazar a la 5881(versión militar de la 6L6GB),que disipa 23W,tampoco a la posterior y mas potente 6L6GC,que disipa"30W",y menos aún a la 7027A(version Hi-Fi de la 6L6GC),que disipa"35W".-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 1, 2013)

p.d: donde dice: y aquí se acaban las diferencias,léase:"y aquí empiezan las diferencias".-

Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 2, 2013)

Después de varias idas y venidas,publico el circuito completo del amplificador estéreo,con los preamplificadores correpondientes,mezclador,etc.-
En el adjunto se pueden apreciar los valores de los componentes del control loudness,del mezclador,y la subfuente+B2.-
En los proximos días publicaré los componentes de cada etapa del amplificador(amplificador de potencia y preamplifcadores).-
Nota: los terminales de +B,Bias,filamentos,tension reg.pantallas,tierra,etc,coinciden con los terminales de la fuente de poder regulada que construí anteriormente,(ver adjunto pag7,#127).-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 20, 2013)

Les comento, que por fin conseguí,los potenciómetros atenuadores para control de volumen,escalonados, de 24 posiciones, de primerísima calidad,que necesito para el amplificador.-
Los recibí esta semana por correo.-
Son marca ELMA, hechos en USA,de construcción precisa y robusta.-
El modelo que compré es: Mini-V, custom level control, stepped attenuator,24 positions,2 decks, for stereo version.-
La llave esta hecha con componentes suizos, con un preciso y suave par de giro, con contactos revestidos en oro de 3 micrones de espesor, que aseguran la calidad y duración de los mismos, la firma garantiza que siguen funcionando óptimamente después de los 50000 giros; la llave es del tipo “make-before-break”(léase: nuevo cambio hecho antes de romper con el anterior), con que se asegura no tener ruidos y chasquidos en los cambios de posición de la llave.-
Los modelos que ofrecen con los resistores colocados llegan hasta un valor de 250 KΩ, así que como necesitaba de 500 KΩ,los compré sin resistores,y lo voy armar yo, ya compré los resistores marca Vishay Dale 1% de tolerancia, estoy esperando que me lleguen por correo junto con los capacitores electroliticos,polipropileno,y cerámicos que necesito para el amplificador.-
De paso también compré,la llave selectora de entrada,que es de la misma calidad de los atenuadores, la llave es de 2 polos y 6 posiciones por polo.-
Ver adjuntos.-
Los mantendré informados.- (lento,muy lento,pero seguro)
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 15, 2013)

Después de un tiempo largo,terminé el croquis del chasis del amplificador,sucedió que,la no recomendable firma Analog Metric de Hong Kong nunca me envió los componentes que compré y pagué,(ver Sala de Charla-Apartado Proveedores- Mensaje #120) , por suerte PayPal me reintegró el dinero.-
Luego compré los componentes en Estados Unidos (Antique Electronic Supply y Mouser Electronics),los recibí la semana pasada y con ellos pude tomar las medidas que me faltaban para terminar el croquis.- Las medidas son en mm: Base 410 x480, Frente y Contrafrente 410 x 110, Costados 480 x110.-
La semana que viene con el croquis encargaré la construcción del chasis.-
Para el fin de semana saco fotos de los componentes y las enviaré al post.-
Ver adjunto del croquis.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 1, 2013)

Como les había escrito en el mensaje anterior,este jueves pasado llevé el plano del chasis del amplificador para que lo construyan en un taller de corte, plegado y soldadura especializado en acero inoxidable,lo tendrán listo en +- 20 días.-
Mientras tanto y con los componentes que me llegaron esta semana por correo, armé el atenuador escalonado, 24 posiciones, para control de volúmen(ver Pag.7 #137).-
Llave Rotativa : 2 pisos- 24 posiciones por piso (1 a 24) -montaje serie -tipo “make before break”-Stereo step series attenuator-marca Elma Goldpoint-mod. Mini V.-
Valor óhmico elegido por requerimiento : 500 KΩ .- (500034Ω)
Escala: taper- Logarítmico.-
Resistores: tipo metal film- marca “ Vishay Dale ”- modelo RN60D- potencia ¼ W Military spects, ½ W Commercial spects- tolerancia 1% 100ppm.-
Cantidad de resistores por piso (canal) : 23
Valores ómhicos y de atenuación por posición:
Pos.1 : Off                            Pos.2: 402Ω . (-62db)             Pos.3: 732Ω . (-53db)         Pos.4: 1,47KΩ . (-46db)         Pos.5: 1,96KΩ . (-41db)         Pos.6: 2,61KΩ . (-37db)

Pos. 7: 2,94KΩ . (-34db)         Pos.8: 2,61KΩ . (-32db)         Pos.9: 3,24KΩ . (-30db)     Pos.10: 4,12KΩ . (-28db)       Pos.11: 5,11KΩ .(-26db)      Pos.12: 6,49KΩ .(-24db)

Pos.13: 8,25KΩ .(-22db)         Pos.14: 10.2KΩ .(-20db)        Pos.15: 13KΩ . (-18db)       Pos.16: 16,2KΩ .(-16db)        Pos.17: 20KΩ .(-14db)        Pos.18: 26,1KΩ .(-12db)

Pos.19: 32,4KΩ .(-10db)         Pos.20: 41,2KΩ .(-8db)          Pos.21: 51,1KΩ .(-6db)      Pos.22: 63,4K Ω. (-4db)         Pos.23: 84,5KΩ .(-2db)        Pos.24:102KΩ .(0db)

Ver archivos adjuntos
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2013)

Se me ocurre que tal vez deberías haber diseñado los pasos de atenuación un poco mas pequeños (1dB) en la zona donde calculás que vas a usar mas frecuenmente el control de volumen. Eso te permitiría un ajuste "mas delicado" del nivel del ampli que lo que tenés ahora (2dB es el estándar de tamaño de paso en TV y car-audio... y a *mi* gusto es un poco mucho ).


----------



## diepalmieri (Sep 1, 2013)

Cual es la ventaja de este método frente a un pote?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2013)

diepalmieri dijo:


> Cual es la ventaja de este método frente a un pote?



La exactitud en la atenuación de cada canal. Y alargo plazo la duración sin ruidos por desgaste.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La exactitud en la atenuación de cada canal. Y alargo plazo la duración sin ruidos por desgaste.


Y el apareamiento de valores entre ambas "mitades" cuando gira. De esa forma te asegurás que no se te corre la imagen sonora virtual hacia un lado u otro como sucede cuando girás un pote de medio pelo...


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 1, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y el apareamiento de valores entre ambas "mitades" cuando gira. De esa forma te asegurás que no se te corre la imagen sonora virtual hacia un lado u otro como sucede cuando girás un pote de medio pelo...



Y que además como generalmente(y así debe ser) se construyen con resistores de precisión(tolerancias desde 0,1 al 1%)y de película metálica(metal film),cuyas características de construcción y composición hacen que sean de muy bajo ruido,contribuyendo así a la calidad de la señal.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Y que además como generalmente(y así debe ser) se construyen con resistores de precisión(tolerancias desde 0,1 al 1%)y de película metálica(metal film),cuyas características de construcción y composición hacen que sean de muy bajo ruido,contribuyendo así a la calidad de la señal.-


Hummmmm.... el ruido es un tema que tal vez deberíamos discutir, por que no es taaaan simple...
Las resistencias tienen dos tipos de ruido:


El ruido de Johnson (o ruido "térmico") cuyo valor está dado por el ancho de banda sobre el cual se mide, por la temperatura a la que opera la resistencia y - principalmente - por el valor óhmico de la resistencia. A este ruido no le podés escapar, y la única forma de reducirlo es disminuyendo el valor de las resistencias... que en tu caso son bastante bastante altas.
El *"excess noise" o "flicker noise"*, que es un ruido que se debe a la presencia de impurezas y discontinuidades en los materiales, y este si es muuuuy bajo (casi inexistente) en las resistencias de metal-film.
Entre los dos, el más critico es el ruido de Johnson... y en tu caso, con 250K o 500K, el valor del ruido debe ser relativamente alto...


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 2, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmm.... el ruido es un tema que tal vez deberíamos discutir, por que no es taaaan simple...
> Las resistencias tienen dos tipos de ruido:
> 
> 
> ...



Si!!! se comenta que este Johonson es un liero bárbaro,mete ruido en todas partes,jajajajaja...

Bueno ahora hablando en serio no me preocupa el ruido de Johnson porque tengo que usar este valor de 500KΩ porque así lo exige el circuito y que aparte es de alta impedancia.-

Después decís lo mismo que dije yo (y a eso me refería estrictamente),que el ruido(flicker noise) de las metal film es muy muy bajo por su tipo de composición y construcción.-
Saludos cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 2, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Si!!! se comenta que este Johonson es un liero bárbaro,mete ruido en todas partes,jajajajaja...
> 
> Bueno ahora hablando en serio no me preocupa el ruido de Johnson porque tengo que usar este valor de 500KΩ porque así lo exige el circuito y que aparte es de alta impedancia.-
> 
> ...


si gustavo, pero el ruido dominante es el ruido johnson, y depende del valor ohmico, que en tu caso es muy alto, con lo cual, el ruido de conduccion (o ruido Flicker) está enmascarado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2013)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si gustavo, pero el ruido dominante es el ruido johnson, y depende del valor ohmico, que en tu caso es muy alto, con lo cual, el ruido de conduccion (o ruido Flicker) está enmascarado.


Sep... sobre todo por que el ruido flicker depende de la corriente que atraviesa la resistencia (mas corriente => mas ruido) y en este caso es muy poca corriente.
En este caso, el ruido de Johnson puede llegar a los 14µV (si es que saqué bien las cuentas) a la entrada del ampli... eso, por la ganancia de lazo cerrado es lo que va al parlante...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 2, 2013)

Por los voltajes y corrientes involucradas "normalmente" en un circuito valvular, las altas impedancias son inevitables en muchas partes del circuito. El ruido térmico es un aliado de estas altas impedancias.

Un pequeño truco: mantené el valor resistivo pero sobredimensioná importantemente las potencias de las resistencias (si el diseño no es seriado y no importan mucho los costos) para no aumentar significativamente la temperatura T (en Kelvin) en la ecuación de ruido. La adecuada ventilación del componente también puede jugar a favor aquí. Analizá cómo pueden quedar las capacidades e inductancias parásitas y verificá que sus efectos no sean más negativos que tolerar el ruido mismo, porque se alteran con esta implementación (cambian las dimensiones del componente ó el interconexionado si utilizás varios del mismo para distribuir el calor). Las mejoras pueden ser marginales, pero ayudan. Un ejemplo: si en lugar de "trabajar" el "alma" de la resistencia a 70 grados, lo hacés a 35 grados, al ruido lo reducís al 94,7 % aprox. de su valor original. Las mejoras no superan los 6,8 % (normalmente con temperaturas ambiente de 25 grados celsius).

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 2, 2013)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si gustavo, pero el ruido dominante es el ruido johnson, y depende del valor ohmico, que en tu caso es muy alto, con lo cual, el ruido de conduccion (o ruido Flicker) está enmascarado.



Hazard,ok,está bien..... pero quien discute el ruido de Johnson? por lo menos yo no.-
Si se sigue el hilo, Diepalmieri pregunta en el #141 : Cual es la ventaja de este método(se refiere al step Attenuator p/control de volúmen) frente a un pote.-
En el #142 Fogonazo le contesta una de las ventajas.-
En el #143 Dr Zoidberg le contesta otras de las ventajas.-
Y en el #144 contesto yo con otra ventaja más,concerniente que al usar resistores de metal film,que por cuya construcción y composición,hace que sean de  muy muy bajo ruido y que ello contribuye a la calidad de la señal.-Stop.-
En ningún momento entró en debate el ruido de Johnson, por lo menos de parte mía.-
Lo único que hice fue contestarle en el #144 a Diepalmieri la ventaja de usar resistores de metal film en la construcción de los step attenuator.-
Un Abrazo
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2013)

Gustavo:
Lo que sucede es que la información del "bajo ruido" parece algo que en realidad no es, por eso hice la aclaración antes. El ruido que es bajo es el "flicker" pero ese no molesta por que no hay grandes corrientes involucradas en el step-attenuator. El que sí posiblemente molestaría es el "Johnson" por que ese es función de la raíz cuadrada de la resistencia del atenuador, que en tu caso es relativamente alta.

Eso es todo...


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 2, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gustavo:
> Lo que sucede es que la información del "bajo ruido" parece algo que en realidad no es, por eso hice la aclaración antes. El ruido que es bajo es el "flicker" pero ese no molesta por que no hay grandes corrientes involucradas en el step-attenuator. El que sí posiblemente molestaría es el "Johnson" por que ese es función de la raíz cuadrada de la resistencia del atenuador, que en tu caso es relativamente alta.
> 
> Eso es todo...



Está todo bien Dr Zoidberg,pero ahora sí, si hablamos de mi caso en particular,si uso un pote o un atenuador de 500KΩ el ruido de Jhonson inexorablemente va a estar y posiblemente moleste como decís vos,pero hasta que no arme el bendito amplificador no lo podremos saber.-( capaz que Don Jhonson se aburre, se va de vacaciones y zafamos con el ruido...jajajaja)
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## maton00 (Sep 2, 2013)

tan poco voltage (ruido) no creo que sea problema ,a menos que tengas varias etapas de alta ganancia en serie, me preocuparia mas por ruido electromagnetico o induccion de este en la señal de entrada, es una gran superficie vulnerable y sensible (atenuador y cables de entrada y salida) por la alta impedancia que tiene


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 2, 2013)

maton00 dijo:


> tan poco voltage (ruido) no creo que sea problema ,a menos que tengas varias etapas de alta ganancia en serie, me preocuparia mas por ruido electromagnetico o induccion de este en la señal de entrada, es una gran superficie vulnerable y sensible (atenuador y cables de entrada y salida) por la alta impedancia que tiene



Si,es probable,cuando empiece a armar el  ampli,veremos,veremos después lo sabremos.-
De todos modos se puede blindar el atenuador,lo he visto colocado en varios amplificadores,de hecho los fabricantes proveen el blindaje si uno lo quiere comprar,u otra variante es hacerlo uno mismo,o mandarlo hacer,como estoy haciendo con el chasis del ampli.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 3, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Se me ocurre que tal vez deberías haber diseñado los pasos de atenuación un poco mas pequeños (1dB) en la zona donde calculás que vas a usar mas frecuenmente el control de volumen. Eso te permitiría un ajuste "mas delicado" del nivel del ampli que lo que tenés ahora (2dB es el estándar de tamaño de paso en TV y car-audio... y a *mi* gusto es un poco mucho ).


Había escrito esta respuesta en Word,y luego me olvidé de transcribirla.

Estimado Dr Zoidberg, muchas gracias por tu comentario, pero te digo que lo que yo hice fue emular el funcionamiento de un potenciómetro audio taper (logarítmico),todos sabemos que dichos potes salvo especificación contraria están hechos para que a la mitad del recorrido lleguen al +-10% de su valor total, quiere decir que si tomamos como ejemplo un pote de 100 K, desde 0 hasta la mitad su valor es +-10K  y de la mitad hacia el otro extremo los 90K  restantes, tengo entendido que estos potes audio taper de escala logarítmica se diseñaron en función de cómo el oído humano percibe el aumento del nivel de sonido.-
Igualmente te digo que a parte también seguí las especificaciones del fabricante.-
También esta correcto lo que vos decís, lo que sucede es que necesitaría una llave con más posiciones si respeto el centro de escala, y si no la respeto ok, pero comprimo el otro lado, en definitiva se puede hacer como a uno más le guste.-
Saludos, Un Abrazo!
Gustavo                     ( Ver adjuntos, especificaciones del fabricante)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Dr Zoidberg, muchas gracias por tu comentario, pero te digo que lo que yo hice fue emular el funcionamiento de un potenciómetro audio taper (logarítmico),todos sabemos que dichos potes salvo especificación contraria están hechos para que a la mitad del recorrido lleguen al +-10% de su valor total, quiere decir que si tomamos como ejemplo un pote de 100 K, desde 0 hasta la mitad su valor es +-10K  y de la mitad hacia el otro extremo los 90K  restantes, tengo entendido que estos potes audio taper de escala logarítmica se diseñaron en función de cómo el oído humano percibe el aumento del nivel de sonido.-
> Igualmente te digo que a parte también seguí las especificaciones del fabricante.-
> También esta correcto lo que vos decís, lo que sucede es que necesitaría una llave con más posiciones si respeto el centro de escala, y si no la respeto ok, pero comprimo el otro lado, en definitiva se puede hacer como a uno más le guste.-
> Saludos, Un Abrazo!


Si, Gustavo, todo bien. Era solo una sugerencia por que ya que estás vos mismo armando el atenuador completo, podrías haber elegido las resistencias de otra forma y optimizar un poco la resolución en la zona de mas uso.... fuera de ella no importa tanto que sean 3 o 4dB.
El ajuste a la curva del pote es una buena idea... pero el pote tiene resolución infinita en la atenuación y el stepped no, así que no sería raro que cuando ajustes el volumen del ampli en un punto esté "muy alto" y en el siguiente esté "muy bajo"....al menos así me pasa a mí con la TV, el DVD y el stéreo del auto. Entonces podrías haber usado 1dB en la zona mas utilizada y 3dB en los "costados". Pero bueno.. vos sos el que está diseñando, así que sos libre de hacerlo como mejor lo desees


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 14, 2013)

Todavía estoy esperando el chasis, creo que para la semana que viene va a estar listo, mientras tanto les comento que hace 20 días compré en una subasta por Ebay, un probador de válvulas, que me llegó por correo el martes pasado, el motivo de la compra es para probar , medir, clasificar  y " aparear " todas las válvulas de la fuente y el amplificador, que son en total 44, dado que he duplicado todas para tener de reposición por que la mayoría son difíciles de conseguir.-
La idea fue de unos cuantos meses atrás, primero por lo que les comenté arriba, y segundo para verificar si los pares de salida que compré y me vendieron como apareados son tal cual ; estuve buscando en estos meses un probador que entre otras funciones midiera conductancia mutua (transconductancia), pero dinámica y de lectura directa en micromhos (microsiemens), bueno, buscando y buscando lo encontré y lo compré.
El probador de válvulas en cuestión es un Hickok, Dynamic Mutual Conductance Tube Tester, Model 6000A, fabricado en Estados Unidos en el año 1965,está en muy buen estado de conservación y funciona muy bien y preciso, ha sido cableado a nuevo y vuelto calibrar con una válvula de calibración 6L6 Hickok.-
Las funciones del probador son las siguientes:
1) Prueba de cortocircuitos entre electrodos, indica también entre cuales electrodos está el corto.-
2) Prueba continuidad de filamento.-
3) Prueba de emisión, lectura simple, Buena - Dudosa ¿? – Reemplazar.-
4) Prueba de gas (corriente de grilla).-
5) Prueba de transconductancia Gm (conductancia mutua) dinámica, lectura directa en micromhos, en tres escalas 0-3000, 0-6000, y 0-15000.-
6) Prueba de vida útil (life test).-
7) Prueba de transistores y diodos.-
Ver archivos adjuntos.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo

Pd: mañana o pasado hago alguna prueba y la subo post.-


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 2, 2013)

Lo prometido es deuda,tarde pero seguro.-
Prueba de una de las válvulas 7027A para el amplificador en construcción,con el Hickok 6000A,espero sepan disculpar la calidad de la filmación,les comento que es complicado filmar con la diestra y hacer las pruebas con la izquierda al mismo tiempo.-
Espero que les guste y sea de vuestro interés.-
Saludos cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 18, 2013)

Ayer fui al taller metalúrgico a retirar el chasis del amplificador que diseñé según plano escala 1:1,(ver Página 7, mensaje #138 y archivo adjunto).-
Sus medidas son, Largo: 480 mm.- Ancho: 410 mm.- Profundidad: 110 mm.-
Está construído en chapa de acero inoxidable calidad AISI 304,de 1,5 mm de espesor.-
Saludos Cordiales.-
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 27, 2013)

Después de una espera prolongada me llegaron por correo los componentes que me faltaban,estos los compre en Antique Electronic Supply y Mouser Electronics.
Van a ver en las imágenes que los Electrolíticos Sprague Atom son inmensos,esto me va a complicar un poco,por no decir demasiado la ubicación de estos,dado que son muchos y son sub-panel,bueno "calavera no chilla".-Ver Adjuntos.-

En estos días voy montar todos los componentes externos en el chasis del amplificador,(trafos,zócalos,atenuador,potes,llaves,conectores, etc, etc,),para que con ello realizar un esquema definitivo de ubicación de componentes internos,(ya hice unos cuantos y no me convencen ).-Cuando este listo envío las imágenes.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo

Pd: Muchísimas Gracias a todos por el "Me Gusta".-
     Muy Atento Dr.Zoidberg por el E.X.C.E.L.E.N.T.E.-
La Verdad es que con este proyecto y de la forma en que lo quiero realizar me lleva mucho tiempo y esfuerzo,hay momentos que no tengo ganas,pero ustedes con sus comentarios me dan el ánimo para seguir y terminarlo.- Muchas Gracias a todos nuevamente.-
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 5, 2013)

Este es el preliminar de ubicación de componentes que van colocados o sujetos al chasis,como verán queda bastante bien,pero tendré que hacer algunas modificaciones porque el taller se equivocó en la ubicación de perforaciones con respecto al plano,y también olvidaron de colocar los pernos que sujetan los vúmetros,en las fotos están sueltos desafiando la ley de gravedad.-
Desarmaré todo,haré las modificaciones,y luego realizaré un plano de ubicación de componentes internos de la manera más apropiada.-
Como siempre los mantendré informados con respecto al avance.- (Ver Archivos Adjuntos )

Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo

Pd: Nuevamente Muchas Gracias a todos por los "Me Gusta" y el apoyo recibido.-
     Gracias DAXMO.-


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 7, 2013)

DAXMO dijo:
			
		

> Muy muy bueno, me encanta... me hace a acordar cuando hice el mio, claro que no tan lujoso.
> Porque se mancharon asi las válvulas de potencia? Debe ser el calor de la placa que mancha el vidrio, o que se despide el recubrimiento (alguna sal) del alguna rejilla.
> Para sostener los VU capaz que podes pegar unas tuerquitas al chasis y de ahi salis con algunas grampas.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias DAXMO.-
No son Manchas las que ves en los costados, las válvulas 7027A son nuevas stock viejo (NOS),como estas son RCA originales,tienen 2 getters uno arriba y otro al costado,para lograr un óptimo vacío.-(ver adjunto).-
Muy buena tu idea para fijar los vúmetros,la tendré en cuenta.-
Un abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 17, 2013)

Con mucha idas y venidas,les presento el bosquejo a mano alzada de ubicación de componentes internos de las 2 etapas de potencia,muestro 1 solo,dado que el otro es igual,salvo algunas conexiones que quedan invertidas,esta hecho a escala 1:1.-(ver adjunto).-
Nótese que la linea punteada es la barra ómnibus que va por arriba.- Espero que les agrade,si hay dudas pregunten,si se puede mejorar, bienvenidas las propuestas.-
Hay un cambio en el circuito,que es pequeño,le he colocado a los cátodos de los pares de salida un resistor de 1 Ω 1% 5W,para poder luego medir la corriente de placa,esto me obligó también a abrir R25 y R26,para poder alimentar independientemente con -40v a cada una de las grillas respectivas,lo que también me llevo a modificar la fuente de polarización,antes tenía 2 salidas (regulables con potes) una para cada canal,ahora tiene 4 salidas (regulables con potes) para cada una de las 4 válvulas de salida.-
Yá le hice los arreglos necesarios al chasis,estoy montado los puentes de conexión,los zócalos,los resistores de cátodo de los pares de potencia,etc,una vez terminada esta parte,envío imágenes.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 26, 2013)

Terminé de montar los componentes que les había dicho en el mensaje anterior.-(ver Adjuntos).-
Los resistores de cátodo los monté sobre unos pequeños disipadores de aluminio que construí para ello.-
Los tornillos que sujetarán los vúmetros y los puentes de conexión que no están atornillados los soldé con estaño al chasis de acero inoxidable,para que esta soldadura quede fuerte y resistente, le apliqué ácido fosfórico con un hisopo en los lugares a soldar,lo dejé actuar +- 1 minuto y sin limpiar,hice las soldaduras correspondientes.-(las manchas marrones alrededor de las soldaduras es resina,luego las limpiaré).-
Como paso siguiente,comenzaré a cablear la alimentación de filamentos de las etapas de potencia.-Los mantendré informados.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diepalmieri (Nov 28, 2013)

Hola Gustavo, vengo siguiendo tus avances desde el primer momento y la verdad que el ampli esta quedando de 10. Un lujo, muy prolijo, cuidando cada detalle.
Yo estoy armando un 12+12 con EL84 y estoy por la etapa del perforado del chasis. Tengo las valvulas, los trafos y los componentes.
Estuve mirando el circuito del pre y ví que tenes implementado un control de luodness. Y te quería preguntar sobre que pote estas trabajando. Yo con derivación conseguí uno de 100k, y estimo que habrá un valor de caps y resis para cada valor de pote. Para que frecuencias es el realce? Muchas gracias y nuevamente felicitaciones


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2013)

diepalmieri dijo:


> Estuve mirando el circuito del pre y ví que tenes implementado un control de luodness. Y te quería preguntar sobre que pote estas trabajando. Yo con derivación conseguí uno de 100k, y estimo que habrá un valor de caps y resis para cada valor de pote. *Para que frecuencias es el realce?* Muchas gracias y nuevamente felicitaciones


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curva_isofónica


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 28, 2013)

diepalmieri dijo:


> Hola Gustavo, vengo siguiendo tus avances desde el primer momento y la verdad que el ampli esta quedando de 10. Un lujo, muy prolijo, cuidando cada detalle.
> Yo estoy armando un 12+12 con EL84 y estoy por la etapa del perforado del chasis. Tengo las valvulas, los trafos y los componentes.
> Estuve mirando el circuito del pre y ví que tenes implementado un control de luodness. Y te quería preguntar sobre que pote estas trabajando. Yo con derivación conseguí uno de 100k, y estimo que habrá un valor de caps y resis para cada valor de pote. Para que frecuencias es el realce? Muchas gracias y nuevamente felicitaciones



Gracias Diepalmieri, mirá el pote de control de volumen es de 500 kΩ LOG,porque así lo exige el circuito,y porque la entrada es de alta impedancia,y el pote actúa en la etapa amplificadora de tensión del circuito de potencia y no del pre con control de tonos.-
Yo le agregué el control loudness para un pote de 500 kΩ LOG,generalmente los potes para audio son de escala logarítmica,y están construidos de manera que desde el principio de giro( 0 volumen) hasta el centro de escala alcance el 10% de su resistencia total,de manera que desde el centro de escala hasta el final (máximo volumen),el restante 90% de la resistencia total,precisamente en el centro de escala (generalmente) se colocaba el terminal para derivación del loudness.-
En mi caso yo opté por colocar steps series attenuators de 500 kΩ LOG en los  controles para volumen por varias  razones,que las podés ver en el mensaje #139 de este post.-
La ventaja del step series attenuator,es que permite que uno saque la derivación para loudness en el resistor que uno considere más conveniente,respetando el circuito.-
Los potes con derivación son muy difíciles de conseguir hoy en día.-
Vos decis que conseguiste de 100 KΩ,...es lineal o log? es el que te pide el circuito?
Sería interesante poder ver el diagrama para buscar un circuito de control loudness para tu amplificador.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 4, 2013)

Como anticipé en el mensaje previo,en adjuntos pueden observar el cableado para alimentación de filamentos de los dos canales de las etapas de potencia, y el armado del cable de interconexión entre la fuente de poder y el amplificador.-
Los mantendré informados a la medida del avance.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 13, 2013)

Todavía me falta mucho, cuento con muy poco tiempo libre en estos momentos,aquí les envío estas imágenes de lo que voy adelantando en el armado de las 2 etapas de potencia.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 20, 2013)

Digamos bue...,que ya avancé bastante en el armado de las etapas de potencia,pero todavía falta una buena parte.- Ver adjuntos.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 28, 2013)

Ahora está bastante adelantado el armado de las etapas de potencia,si bien todavía falta un tranco.-
La verdad armar chasis como se hacían 40 años atrás es un trabajo muy laborioso que exige mucha dedicación,sobre todo si uno quiere que quede prolijo y pese a ello a veces no queda bien,será que en mi trabajo me he acostumbrado después de tantos años a diseñar,armar,y reparar sobre circuitos impresos,siendo para mi mucho mas sencillo.-
Armar chasis punto a punto es un trabajo engorroso,pero sarna con gusto no pica,era algo que tenía ganas de construir.-
Ver Adjuntos
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2013)

Lo que se "Fue" y obviamente "Ya no está" se mudó aquí:

Mejorar la presentación de nuestros equipos


----------



## diepalmieri (Ene 2, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Gracias Diepalmieri, mirá el pote de control de volumen es de 500 kΩ LOG,porque así lo exige el circuito,y porque la entrada es de alta impedancia,y el pote actúa en la etapa amplificadora de tensión del circuito de potencia y no del pre con control de tonos.-
> Yo le agregué el control loudness para un pote de 500 kΩ LOG,generalmente los potes para audio son de escala logarítmica,y están construidos de manera que desde el principio de giro( 0 volumen) hasta el centro de escala alcance el 10% de su resistencia total,de manera que desde el centro de escala hasta el final (máximo volumen),el restante 90% de la resistencia total,precisamente en el centro de escala (generalmente) se colocaba el terminal para derivación del loudness.-
> En mi caso yo opté por colocar steps series attenuators de 500 kΩ LOG en los  controles para volumen por varias  razones,que las podés ver en el mensaje #139 de este post.-
> La ventaja del step series attenuator,es que permite que uno saque la derivación para loudness en el resistor que uno considere más conveniente,respetando el circuito.-
> ...



Hola Gustavo, si efectivamente conseguí potes de 100Kohm Log con derivación. El circuito original lleva un pote de 250Kohm. Mi circuito es potencia solamente, la idea es conectar directo un CD Player y no un pre valvular, es por eso que estimo que si le pongo un pote de 100K andaría OK para el CD player o un pre que no sea valvular. Tengo un circuito de loudness para 100K, que anda muy bien. Mi idea era probar con el pote de 250K y luego con el de 100K y el loudness y ver como se comportaba. Que opinas?


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 2, 2014)

diepalmieri dijo:


> Hola Gustavo, si efectivamente conseguí potes de 100Kohm Log con derivación. El circuito original lleva un pote de 250Kohm. Mi circuito es potencia solamente, la idea es conectar directo un CD Player y no un pre valvular, es por eso que estimo que si le pongo un pote de 100K andaría OK para el CD player o un pre que no sea valvular. Tengo un circuito de loudness para 100K, que anda muy bien. Mi idea era probar con el pote de 250K y luego con el de 100K y el loudness y ver como se comportaba. Que opinas?



Mirá con probar nada se pierde, yo haría la prueba, lo que si es importante es la tensión de señal e impedancia del CD Player que tiene que estar en concordancia con la sensibilidad e impedancia de entrada de tu amplificador.-
Saludos Cordiales y Buen Año.-
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 2, 2014)

“El porqué de la elección de este circuito”
Antes hagamos un poco de historia e introducción en el tema de los amplificadores de audio.-	

Con la invención del diodo (1904) por John A. Fleming y del triodo (1906)  por Lee De Forest, denominado Audión, se pudo finalmente amplificar electrónicamente una señal.-
Es interesante enumerar la clasificación de los amplificadores en general, estos se clasifican en función de la porción del ciclo de entrada (señal de alterna que excita la grilla) mientras circula corriente de placa.-
Clase A: son aquellos donde los valores de polarización de grilla y señal de alterna son tales que hacen que siempre circule corriente de placa durante todo el ciclo (360°) de la señal.-

Clase B: son aquellos donde la polarización de grilla es casi igual o igual al valor de corte, esto quiere decir que la corriente anódica es casi cero o cero cuando no hay señal de grilla, de este modo la corriente de placa circula “aproximadamente” durante la mitad de cada ciclo (180°) únicamente cuando es excitada la grilla con una señal de alterna.-

Clase AB : son aquellos que se comportan como Clase A y Clase B, esto quiere decir que la polarización de grilla (valor mucho  mayor que en clase A) es tal que en ausencia de señal circula corriente de placa en todo momento del ciclo (corriente de reposo), pero al inyectar la señal alterna de excitación de grilla, hasta un determinado aumento de ella, siempre y cuando no supere el valor de corte, el amplificador funciona en Clase A, pero cuando dicha señal de alterna de excitación de grilla se sigue aumentado y se llega al valor de corte, el amplificador funciona en Clase B, de aquí se desprende que la corriente de placa circula durante un lapso mayor que la mitad del ciclo pero menor al ciclo entero.-
A su vez los Clase AB se subdividen en:
AB1: son aquellos donde la cresta de la señal de alterna que excita la grilla nunca debe ser mayor que el valor de polarización negativa de esta, por ende AB1 significa que no hay corriente de grilla durante el ciclo completo.-
AB2: son aquellos donde la cresta de la señal de alterna que excita la grilla es mayor que el valor de polarización negativa de esta, esto significa que la cresta positiva al ser mayor que el valor de polarización negativa, hace positiva a la grilla y que circule corriente por ella, por ende AB2 significa que hay corriente de grilla durante una fracción del ciclo.-

Clase C: son aquellos donde la polarización de grilla pasa sobradamente el valor de corte, por lo tanto la corriente anódica es igual a cero cuando no hay señal de alterna que excite a la grilla, y cuando hay señal la corriente anódica circula durante un lapso apreciablemente menor de la mitad de cada ciclo.-

Expliquemos las clases con una sola válvula (single-simple).- 

Clase A simple (single)




Como se puede apreciar en el gráfico, la forma de onda de la corriente de placa prácticamente no tiene distorsión y es diríamos casi igual a la onda de la señal de grilla, salvo que está amplificada, esto es porque el  punto de trabajo de polarización (BIAS) (Punto B) está en el centro de la porción lineal de la curva, debido a esto obsérvese que la amplitud de la señal de grilla de cresta a cresta es comparativamente pequeña, es así para prevenir de entrar a las porciones no lineales de la curva.- Sería bueno extender la señal de grilla a lo largo de la curva desde el punto A (valor de corte corriente de placa) hasta el punto C ( donde la tensión de polarización de grilla vale 0 ), con ello lograríamos aumentar considerablemente la amplitud de la onda de la corriente de placa y con ello la amplificación, pero como dijimos antes, se entra a las porciones no lineales de la curva, y con ello elevada distorsión.-
En resumen los amplificadores Clase A simple (single), sacrifican potencia a cambio de una baja distorsión relativa, aparte de tener un rendimiento de placa muy bajo (menor al 20%) como consecuencia que la disipación Anódica (Wa) esta casi al límite, debido a que la corriente de placa sin señal es “casi” igual a la corriente de placa con máxima señal.-

“ Convengamos que para obtener mayor amplificación y mejor rendimiento de placa que los amplificadores clase A simple, es necesario aumentar la tensión (amplitud) de la señal de entrada de grilla y la tensión de polarización negativa de esta, con estas dos magnitudes incrementadas se puede ahora aumentar la tensión anódica, con ello se logra elevar la corriente de placa,y así aumentar la potencia de salida"


Clase B simple (single)



Se puede apreciar en el gráfico que el valor de polarización de grilla (BIAS), está al corte o casi al corte de la corriente de placa (Punto E), esto quiere decir que la corriente de placa circula durante el semiciclo positivo de la señal de entrada de grilla y para de circular (corte) durante el semiciclo negativo de esta.- Entonces se deduce que solo se amplifica el semiciclo positivo de la señal de entrada de grilla, dado que el semiciclo negativo entró en la zona de corte (nótese la zona sombreada del semiciclo negativo de la señal de entrada de grilla por haber entrado al valor de corte ,del punto E al Punto D ), por ende la forma de onda de la corriente de placa si bien tiene gran amplitud y con ello gran amplificación, esta seriamente deformada (distorsión),pues le falta los semiciclos negativos.- Fíjense que el semiciclo positivo de la señal de entrada de grilla se mueve desde el Punto E al Punto F de la curva, precisamente fuera de la porción lineal de esta, por eso mucha distorsión, ahora si aumentamos la señal de entrada de grilla más allá del Punto F, obtendríamos mayor amplitud de la forma de onda de corriente de placa y con ello mayor amplificación aún y si la cresta positiva de la señal de entrada de grilla sobrepasara el Punto G, corriente de grilla comenzará a fluir ocasionando que la cresta positiva de la forma de onda de la corriente de placa sea recortada y con ello mayor distorsión aún.-
En conclusión, Amplificadores Clase B Simple (Single), entregan mucha mayor potencia que los Clase A simple, debido a una mayor polarización de grilla, y una mayor tensión de la señal de entrada de grilla, mayor eficiencia de placa (del 45 al 60%), todo esto a costa de una “elevadísima distorsión” que los hace “inviables” para su uso en audio.- (se utilizan en radiofrecuencia).-


Clase AB1- Simple




Como habíamos dicho en el comienzo los amplificadores Clase AB, son los que operan en la región entre los clases A y clases B, de ahí se deduce  que la corriente de placa circula más de medio ciclo pero menos que un ciclo entero de la señal de entrada de grilla.- En el caso específico de los Clase AB1 simple, funciona como clase A cuando la señal de entrada de grilla es pequeña y el punto de operación se encuentra aproximadamente en el centro de la porción lineal de la curva, pero al incrementar la tensión de la señal de entrada de grilla, el punto de operación (Punto H) se corre hacia abajo, entre la porción lineal de la curva y el punto de valor de corte de la corriente de placa, y comienza a operar como clase B, pero en un punto intermedio  debido a que el punto de operación H está alejado del valor de corte, entonces se ve que el semiciclo positivo de la señal de entrada de grilla esta en la porción lineal de la curva, por ende el semiciclo positivo de la forma de onda de la corriente de placa es amplificado sin deformación (distorsión),sin embargo el semiciclo negativo de la señal de entrada de grilla esta ubicado en la porción inferior no lineal de la curva y que aparte la cresta de la misma excede el punto de valor de corte de la corriente de placa (sombreado de la cresta negativa de señal de grilla), quedando cortada, por estas razones la forma de onda del semiciclo negativo de la corriente de placa está deformada y su cresta recortada ocasionando mucha distorsión.- Es menester mencionar que para que se cumpla la condición AB1,el valor de la tensión de señal de entrada de grilla jamás debe superar el valor de polarización negativa de esta, dado que sino la cresta positiva de la señal de entrada de grilla superaría el valor de polarización negativa y empezaría a fluir corriente de grilla, cambiando la condición AB1 y entrando en la condición AB2.-
En conclusión, los Amplificadores Clase AB1 Simple (single)  generan mucha potencia pero menos que los Clase B simple, debido a que se utilizan valores de tensión de señal de entrada de grilla menores y difiere también el punto de operación, su eficiencia de placa esta en el orden del 40%, si bien distorsionan menos que los clase B single , la misma sigue siendo alta y su uso se hace “inviable” para audio.-                                                                                                          


Clase AB2- Simple



Los amplificadores Clase AB2 se caracterizan por tener una señal de entrada de grilla  mayor que los clase AB1, viendo el gráfico nos daremos cuenta que es muy similar al gráfico de los AB1, pero difiere en lo siguiente, si bien el punto de operación H es el mismo, la tensión de la señal de entrada de grilla es bastante más elevada, si observamos  el semiciclo positivo de la señal de entrada de grilla veremos que se encuentra casi en la porción lineal de la curva dado que su cresta sobrepasa el valor 0 de polarización de grilla, tomando esta valor positivo, y quedará cortada (zona sombreada)  y comenzará a fluir corriente de grilla (condición AB2), por ende si bien la forma de onda del semiciclo positivo de la corriente de  placa posee gran amplitud y con ello gran amplificación, está deformada (distorsión)  y su cresta recortada agrega mayor distorsión aún, ahora si observamos el semiciclo negativo de la señal de entrada de grilla veremos que se encuentra en la porción inferior no lineal de la curva y que su cresta pasa sobradamente el valor de corte de la corriente de placa, quedando recortada (zona sombreada), por esta razón el semiciclo negativo de la forma de onda de la corriente de placa esta deformado (distorsión) y su cresta recortada agregando más distorsión aún.-
Conclusión, los amplificadores clase AB2 simple erogan más potencia y distorsionan más que los clase AB1 simple, su eficiencia de placa está también en el orden del 40%,por su elevada distorsión su uso es “inviable” en audio.-


Clase C simple



Los  amplificadores Clase C se utilizan únicamente en Radiofrecuencia, su potencia de salida es inmensa, teniendo en cuenta que la forma de onda de corriente de placa si bien en amplitud es enorme y de ahí gran poder de amplificación pero con una deformación (distorsión) superlativa porque solo representa una porción del semiciclo positivo de la señal de entrada de grilla y nada más, su eficiencia de placa está en el orden del 80%.- Se ve en el gráfico que la señal de entrada de grilla es de más amplitud que en la clase B, y que el punto de operación J está mucho mas allá del  valor de corte de la corriente de placa ( generalmente de 1,5  a 4  veces del valor de corte ), se aprecia entonces que solo una parte del semiciclo positivo de la señal de entrada de grilla se encuentra en la porción no lineal de la curva, desde el punto K hasta el valor de corte,  por lo tanto la forma de onda de la corriente de placa tiene gran amplitud y por ello gran amplificación, pero como dijimos antes posee mucha deformación (distorsión), debido a que reproduce solo una parte del semiciclo positivo de la señal de entrada de grilla, dado que el resto de la señal de entrada de grilla, parte del semiciclo positivo restante y todo el semiciclo negativo están a partir del punto del valor de corte (zona sombreada) quedan cortados y sin amplificar.-

Aquí concluye la 1era parte, no sin antes comentar que la explicación de las clases las hice con una sola válvula para que se vea como se deforman las ondas de la corriente de placa según las clases, y  por lo visto sabrán apreciar que los amplificadores Clase A simple son los únicos que pueden operar en audio, verán ustedes en la segunda parte como también los amplificadores clase B, AB1, y AB2 pueden operar en audio satisfactoriamente pero con 2 válvulas en conexión simétrica (push-pull).-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 7, 2014)

Cada vez falta menos  ..., aquí van las imágenes.-
Aquí publico una imágen grandeeee,gracias a DOSMETROS,que me ayudó a saber como se debía realizar,(un capo).-



También en los ratos libres,estoy redactando " El porqué de la elección de este circuito,Parte II "
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2014)

Gustavo esta super hermoso y con esos condesadores Solen quedo sin palabras!!!

Excelente trabajo

PD De pronto te pido un favor especial de que me ayudes a embobinar unos trafos de salida. me cuentas si es posible!!! No importa yo te los hago llegar a Argentina!!





Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Todavía estoy esperando el chasis, creo que para la semana que viene va a estar listo, mientras tanto les comento que hace 20 días compré en una subasta por Ebay, un probador de válvulas, que me llegó por correo el martes pasado, el motivo de la compra es para probar , medir, clasificar y " aparear " todas las válvulas de la fuente y el amplificador, que son en total 44, dado que he duplicado todas para tener de reposición por que la mayoría son difíciles de conseguir.-
> La idea fue de unos cuantos meses atrás, primero por lo que les comenté arriba, y segundo para verificar si los pares de salida que compré y me vendieron como apareados son tal cual ; estuve buscando en estos meses un probador que entre otras funciones midiera conductancia mutua (transconductancia), pero dinámica y de lectura directa en micromhos (microsiemens), bueno, buscando y buscando lo encontré y lo compré.
> El probador de válvulas en cuestión es un Hickok, Dynamic Mutual Conductance Tube Tester, Model 6000A, fabricado en Estados Unidos en el año 1965,está en muy buen estado de conservación y funciona muy bien y preciso, ha sido cableado a nuevo y vuelto calibrar con una válvula de calibración 6L6 Hickok.-
> Las funciones del probador son las siguientes:
> ...


 
Ver el archivo adjunto 98652

Conque fuiste tu quien se gano el hickok ah  ???


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 16, 2014)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Gustavo esta super hermoso y con esos condesadores Solen quedo sin palabras!!!
> 
> Excelente trabajo
> 
> ...



Estimado Luis Eduardo: Muchas Gracias por los comentarios; es como tu dices, pujé en la subasta y la gané    , pero no sé si es el mismo Hickok 6000A que muestras en la imágen, después con más tiempo me fijo y aviso.
Con respecto a bobinarte los trafos de salida no hay ningún problema , dime como quieres hacer y listo.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 18, 2014)

Terminé las dos etapas de potencia !!!!!!     , aquí van las imágenes, podrán apreciar que conecté por ahora solo las salidas de 8Ω de los trafos, las salidas de 4Ω (cables marrones) las dejo para conectar para cuando lo termine definitivamente, hice un par de entradas provisorias con 2 potes comunes de 500 KΩ lineal que tenía y dos conectores hembra chasis RCA, mañana voy a repasar y revisar los dos circuitos, para ver que no haya algo mal conectado, y luego voy a calibrarlos ,si todo sale como espero  voy a probarlo con un CD Player.-
Como siempre, los mantendré informados.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 22, 2014)

Como les dije anteriormente, revisé dos veces los circuitos, todo OK, luego conecté la fuente de poder al chasis del amplificador, todas las válvulas menos las 2 rectificadoras 5R4 GYB, y los 2 bafles JBL CF120, luego encendí la fuente y calibré en la sub-fuente de polarización los – 40 VCC para las grillas (g1) de los 2 pares de salida 7027A con los dos potes correspondientes (R4-R5), un pote por cada par de salida (todavía no hice la modificación de la sub-fuente de polarización para calibrar independientemente cada una de ellas), luego apagué la fuente de poder, coloqué  las dos rectificadoras 5R4 GYB y volví a encender, dejé caldear y conecté +B, esto me tranquilizó porque todo estaba bien ,  medí +B : 457 VCC, lo especificado 450 VCC, luego procedí a calibrar las tensiones reguladas para las pantallas (g2) de los dos pares de salida, con los potes respectivos (R11-R19), uno para cada par, en 400 VCC, después con las entradas en corto, desde la fuente ajusté el pote (R1) que regula el balance de  la tensión positiva aplicada a los filamentos de todas la válvulas de las etapas de potencia para reducir el zumbido al mínimo, ( para todos estos ajustes ver Esquema circuito Fte.poder regulada para operación en estéreo con 2 grupos 6EM7/0A2 en Pag.7 mensaje #127 de este post.-); acto seguido y desde el chasis del amplificador con las entradas abiertas y los potes de control de volumen al máximo (uno por vez), ajusté los potes (R17) (uno por canal y por vez respectivo) que regulan el balanceo de la señales de alterna de las 2 excitadoras (drivers) de cada par de salida, los drivers son pentodos de corte neto 6CB6A, cada par fue previamente apareado, lo que ocasionó que prácticamente los potes quedaran con el cursor en el medio.- El apareamiento de los 2 pares de salida 7027A lo hice previamente con mi probador Hickok 6000A, de las 8 válvulas que había ya comprado apareadas, seleccioné  las 4 más próximas y las volví a aparear, colocados los 2 pares en el amplificador medí las corrientes de placa en reposo por medio de los resistores de cátodo de 1 ohm 1 %  y sus lecturas fueron:
Canal A: 
V1: 52,5 mA,   V2: 54 mA
Canal B:
V1: 53,5 mA,   V2: 52 mA
Luego intercambié el par del canal A al B y viceversa y las lecturas fueron las mismas, quiere decir que las etapas están equilibradas.-
Les comento que estos valores calibrados los tuve que realizar a las 4 horas de la madrugada donde conseguí una tensión de línea de 219 VCA constante, porque durante la tarde y la noche anterior la tensión era un desastre, por un momento había 190, enseguida saltaba a 195, de ahí a 185, etc, etc, no podía ajustar nada.-
Debo comentarles que las etapas de potencia con las entradas abiertas y los potes de volumen al máximo, ruido y zumbido son imperceptibles.-
Como lo quería probar con música, le conecte a las entradas así nomás, sin compensar nada, un reproductor de DVD Panasonic que uso con el televisor y que entre otras, reproduce CD, hice la prueba, la verdad que nada mal , suena muy bien teniendo en cuenta que lo único que puedo controlar es el volumen, a mis oídos y quienes lo escucharon también, tiene muy buena respuesta en toda la gama de frecuencias, más adelante y con tiempo lo mediré con el generador de funciones y el osciloscopio.-
Ahora para sacarme el gusto, lo usaré unos cuantos días así como está, luego a desarmar y terminar los pre con control de tonos, los demás pre, los controles de refuerzos, las llaves de cambio, etc, etc,.-
Ver archivos adjuntos (en una de las imágenes para poder apreciar el tamaño de los trafos de salida, como referencia hay pegada una moneda ( diámetro 23 mm) de Un Peso Argentino  sobre uno de ellos).-
Saludos cordiales
Gustavo

Pd: Si encuentro un poco de tiempo en estos días, subo un video.-


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 9, 2014)

Habíamos quedado como conclusión final de la 1era parte, que los amplificadores que usan una sola válvula de salida de audio (simple/single), únicamente funcionan en forma satisfactoria los Clase A, pues su distorsión es “ relativamente baja”, pero a costa de escasa potencia de salida; y los Clase B, AB1, y AB2, que como hemos visto anteriormente, no pueden operar con una sola válvula, pues su distorsión es altísima, excluyendo los Clase C, por que solo se utilizan en radiofrecuencia, y su distorsión mayor aún.-
Veremos en párrafos posteriores como se pueden hacer funcionar satisfactoriamente los Clase A, AB1, AB2, y B en audio, pero con 2 válvulas en conexión simétrica (Push-Pull).-
La pregunta que ahora nos formulamos es, ¿como hacemos para aumentar la potencia, la eficiencia de placa, y como logramos también mantener en niveles mínimos aceptables la distorsión total?

La primera solución para aumentar la potencia es conectar 2 válvulas en paralelo, es una conexión sencilla, placa con placa, grilla con grilla y cátodo con cátodo en los triodos, y el caso de tetrodos o pentodos, además conectamos pantalla con pantalla.-
Veamos como funciona:

Conexión de dos válvulas de potencia en “ Disposición paralelo” 

 

Observamos en el gráfico que con la disposición en paralelo de 2 válvulas de potencia  se logra aproximadamente duplicar la potencia que con una sola, esto es debido a que la corriente de placa total (2ib) es el doble por sumarse ib + ib, pues hay que tener en cuenta que son 2 cátodos emitiendo electrones, de esto se deduce que la resistencia de placa total es la mitad que en una sola válvula, y que la resistencia de carga debiera ser el doble que la resistencia de placa total para esta disposición, la señal de entrada que excita la grillas mantiene el mismo valor que para una sola válvula (eg1 = eg2) , los niveles de distorsión son casi iguales que con una sola válvula.-
Deducimos en definitiva que esta disposición paralelo es como si tuviéramos una sola válvula más grande que suministra el doble de potencia, pero a los fines prácticos esta conexión “solo se puede usar en los Clase A Simple” (como dije antes es como si fuera una sola válvula), por ende, si bien la potencia es el doble, la eficiencia de placa sigue siendo muy baja (20%), tal como si fuera con una sola válvula.- Las demás Clases por lo dicho anteriormente no pueden operar con esta disposición.-

Hay otra disposición con dos válvulas que nos permite “duplicar, y multiplicar varias veces más” la potencia según en las clases que se opere, esta disposición permite también aumentar la eficiencia de placa, y reducir significativamente la distorsión (elimina prácticamente la 2da armónica, por ende todas las pares superiores, y el zumbido producido por la variación de la tensión de línea sobre la fuente de alimentación).- Esta disposición es conocida como Conexión   Simétrica (En Ingles: Push-Pull), y es la que permite que todas las clases puedan operar en ella satisfactoriamente.-
Cuando hablamos de doblar la potencia o varias veces más, tomemos de ejemplo un tetrodo/pentodo de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos 6L6GC, en Clase A Simple, eroga +- 10 watts, en Clase A Paralelo +- 19 watts, pero en  Disposición Simétrica (Push-Pull) en Clase A entrega +- 19 watts, igual que en paralelo, pero en Clase AB1 entrega máximo +- 55 watts, y en Clase B eroga máximo +- 65 Watts, vemos pues que los aumentos de potencia son notorios y significativos en los Clases AB y B.-
Veamos como funciona:
( “ los gráficos vistos en la Parte I y los que se desarrollan en esta Parte II, están realizados con Triodos de potencia para simplificar la explicación, pero es aplicable también para Pentodos de potencia y Tetrodos/Pentodos de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos”) 


Conexión de 2 válvulas de potencia en “Disposición Simétrica (Push-Pull)”




Apreciamos en el gráfico, que hay 2 señales alternas de entrada de grilla, eg1 y eg2, una para cada válvula, cuyas tensiones son el doble con respecto de la Disposición Simple o Paralelo , pero “invertidas sus fases 180° una de otra”, convengamos que la señal de entrada es una sola y que viene del previo, y que por un dispositivo adecuado a tal fin, denominado “inversor de fase” deja pasar la señal a la grilla de V1 por un lado, e invierte la señal  que entrega a la grilla de V2 por el otro, la inversión de fase se logra por 2 métodos, el primero es por transformador inversor de fase, en desuso por su alta distorsión, y el segundo es por válvula inversora de fase.- 
1)  Vemos que hay 2 fuentes, una de polarización de grillas Ecc, y otra de alimentación de placas Ebb, un transformador de salida T que es la carga del circuito, cuyo primario BC tiene un punto medio A donde aplicaremos +B de la fuente Ebb, por lo tanto la tensión continua de placa eb1 de V1 es igual a la tensión continua de placa eb2 de V2, por ende la corriente continua de placa ib1 es igual a la corriente continua de placa ib2. Sin aplicar las señales alternas de entrada invertidas que excitan las respectivas grillas, la corriente continua de placa de V1 circula desde el cátodo a la placa a través de la mitad superior del primario de T desde B a A  y vuelve al cátodo, y la corriente continua de placa de V2 circula desde el cátodo a la placa a través de la mitad inferior del primario de T  desde C a A y vuelve al cátodo, como las corrientes continuas de placa de ambas válvulas fluyen en dirección opuesta y los puntos B y C son negativos con respecto de A porque los valores de las corrientes placa son iguales, el valor de la fuerza magnetizante es igual a 0, por lo tanto no habrá saturación del núcleo de T por corriente continua. Esto es así idealmente y para que se pueda comprender, porque para que esto se cumpla cabalmente las 2 válvulas de salida tendrían que ser exactamente iguales en lo que se refiere a transconductancia y corriente de placa para una misma tensión de placas y grillas en los triodos, y  más la grilla pantalla en el caso de los pentodos, como los valores de apareamiento de 2 válvulas se considera óptimo en +-2%  y bueno en +-5%, nos damos cuenta de la imposibilidad de encontrar 2 válvulas iguales - iguales, se puede dar porqué no, pero por poco tiempo, dado que por el uso en un lapso no muy prolongado comenzará a registrarse diferencias, por ello cuando se calcula la sección cuadrada del núcleo de un transformador de salida de audio se deberá tener en cuenta estas diferencias para evitar la saturación, hay otro método que es darle mayor entrehierro (air-gap) al núcleo, pero nos metemos en  harina de otro costal y lo dejaremos para más adelante y cuando sea meritorio.- Como hasta ahora circula únicamente corriente continua por el primario de T, en el secundario no habrá tensión inducida alguna.-

2) Ahora apliquemos a las grillas de V1 y V2, las señales alternas de entrada respectivas eg1 y eg2, y comenzarán a fluir por el primario de T dos corrientes de placas pulsantes senoidales eb1 y eb2, la corriente eb1 está 180° fuera de fase con respecto a la corriente eb2 y esto es debido a que las señales de grilla de ambas válvulas están fuera de fase 180° una de otra; durante el semiciclo positivo de ib1 el punto B del primario de T comienza a ser más negativo con relación al punto A, mientras tanto y al mismo instante ib2 está durante el semiciclo negativo entonces el punto C comienza a ser menos negativo con respecto al  punto A, siempre siendo proporcionales en los valores, por ejemplo si en una rama el valor es 20 % más negativo en el mismo instante el valor de la otra rama es 20% menos negativo, de aquí se deduce que la tensión a través del primario completo “ep” es el doble que el valor de eb1 o eb2, o dicho de otra manera “ep” es igual a eb1 + eb2.
Un medio ciclo más tarde todas las polaridades cambian de signo y nuevamente la tensión a través del primario completo “ep” es igual a eb1 + eb2. La relación de “ep” con respecto a eb1 y eb2 es válida para todos los valores instantáneos de la corriente de placa.-
Sabemos que un campo magnético que aumenta, al atravesar un conductor inducirá una f.e.m., de la misma manera, un campo magnético que disminuye, al atravesar un conductor también inducirá una f,e,m., vayamos ahora al transformador T, la corriente de placa pulsante senoidal de V1 eb1 en aumento, que circula por la rama primaria superior, genera un campo magnético en expansión, que aumentará en forma proporcional al aumento de eb1, induciendo en el secundario de T una f.e.m,, mientras tanto y en el mismo instante la corriente de placa pulsante senoidal de V2 eb2 en disminución, que circula por la rama primaria inferior, genera un campo magnético en retracción, que disminuirá en forma proporcional a la disminución de eb2, induciendo en el secundario de T una f.e.m., de igual valor y dirección que la de eb1, por lo tanto ambas f.e.m. inducidas se suman, y cuyo valor es el doble, como ahora ya hay f.e.m. inducida en el secundario de T  comenzará a fluir corriente (io) al conectar la carga de bobina móvil.-
Por lo visto y volviendo al gráfico, cuando se aplica señal de alterna a las respectivas grillas, la forma de onda de las corrientes pulsantes senoidales de cada placa es de estrecha semejanza por no decir igual, a la señal de alterna de cada grilla, salvo que están amplificadas, entonces podemos decir  que las corrientes de placas circulan durante todo el ciclo completo (360°) de las señales de alterna que excitan las grillas, por lo tanto lo hasta aquí visto, es el funcionamiento típico de la disposición simétrica (Push-Pull) “Clase A”.- 

3) Como verán hasta ahora se ha logrado +- duplicar la potencia que con una sola válvula, pareciera ser que en cuanto a resultado de aumento de potencia no difiere de la Disposición Paralelo, hasta incluso podemos decir que la disposición simétrica (Push-Pull), no es más que una conexión en paralelo, con señales de grillas desfasadas 180° una de otra, y un trafo de salida con punto medio en el primario donde aplicamos +B,  hasta podríamos imaginar 2 trafos de salida independientes uno para cada válvula cuyos primarios estén conectados en serie y en esa misma conexión aplicamos +B.- 

Veamos entonces cuales son las ventajas principales de la Disposición Simétrica (Push-Pull) frente a la Disposición Paralelo:

1era ventaja: transformador de salida de audio más pequeño, esto es porque como hay circulación de dos corrientes de placas en sentido contrario no magnetiza y por ende no satura el núcleo, mientras que la Disposición Paralelo que como es igual a la Disposición Simple, circula corriente de placa en una sola dirección  provocando magnetización y saturación del núcleo, para salvar este inconveniente hay que sobredimensionar a este, o darle mayor entrehierro (air-gap), pero al dárselo se baja la inducción, lo que obliga  a su vez a modificar la sección del núcleo y/o la cantidad de espiras del primario, de una manera u otra termina siendo mucho más grande y por ende antieconómico.-

2da ventaja: se puede operar en todas las clases, A, AB y B, mientras que la Disposición Paralelo, que como dijimos antes es igual a la Disposición Simple, solamente puede operar en Clase A.-

3ra ventaja: y la más importante, elimina prácticamente la 2da armónica y todas sus pares superiores hasta anularlas totalmente, mientras que en la Disposición Paralelo que como vuelvo a repetir, es igual a la Disposición Simple, la corriente de placa pulsante senoidal que es en este caso la frecuencia fundamental + su 2da armónica generada por el circuito, que dará por resultado una senoide deformada, y que como lleva una única dirección generará un campo magnético a través del primario del trafo de salida que inducirá una f.e.m. en el secundario, cuya forma de onda será la misma del  primario, o sea deformada.-
Expliquemos como la Disposición Simétrica (Push-Pull) elimina la 2da armónica y sus pares superiores, que es la principal causante de distorsión; sabemos que la 2da armónica generada por el circuito está desfasada 180° con respecto a la frecuencia fundamental, ahora bien como dijimos en párrafos anteriores, en esta conexión hay 2 corrientes de placas pulsantes senoidales de igual magnitud pero desfasada una de otra 180° y que circulan en direcciones opuestas, acompañada cada una de ellas por su 2da armónica correspondiente, por ende la 2da armónica de un lado quedará en fase con la 2da armónica del otro lado y como ambas circulan en direcciones opuestas se anulan entre sí, de esta manera en el secundario del trafo de salida observaremos una forma de onda que guarda similitud a la señal original que ha sido amplificada, digo similitud porque todavía sigue estando algo deformada por efecto de la 3ra armónica y sus impares superiores que genera el circuito, esto se soluciona parcialmente haciendo operar a las válvulas en la porción más lineal de la curva de características , y para reducir aún más la distorsión por 3ra armónica se emplea el recurso de realimentar negativamente (negative feedback) el circuito, y el uso del transformador de salida con conexión ultralineal (ultralinear) exclusivamente para pentodos o tetrodos/pentodos por haces dirigidos.-

Veamos ahora como funcionan  los clase AB y B en Disposición Push-Pull :

 El gráfico anterior y su explicación, muestra el funcionamiento típico de la Disposición “ Push-Pull  clase A “, donde las 2 corrientes de placas pulsantes senoidales de igual magnitud y desfasadas 180° una de otra, “circulan durante todo el ciclo completo (360°) de la señales de alterna que excitan las grillas”; esta misma explicación es transladable  en cuanto a funcionamiento a las Disposiciones Push-Pull Clases AB y B, con la salvedad que las 2 corrientes de placas pulsantes senoidales circulan más de un semiciclo (180°) pero menos de un ciclo (360°) de la señal de alterna que excitan las grillas en los Clase AB, y casi o un semiciclo (180°) para los Clase B.- 
En los Clases AB y B Simple sabemos por lo visto en la “ 1era parte “ de este escrito, que la forma de onda de la corriente pulsante senoidal de placa está recortada por lo menos en uno de sus dos semiciclos, originando mucha distorsión y su no uso en audio, pero ahora si llevamos esta condición a la Disposición Push-Pull, donde cada grilla recibe la señal desfasada 180° una de otra y por ende las corrientes pulsantes senoidales de cada placa también esta desfasadas 180° una de otra y circulando en direcciones opuestas y que como cada corriente tiene un semiciclo entero y el otro recortado y que por estar desfasadas, una es espejo de la otra, entonces el semiciclo entero de una se sumara al semiciclo recortado de la otra y así sucesivamente, obteniéndose en el secundario de T una f.e.m. cuya forma de onda es igual a la forma de onda de la señal de entrada, “quedando así eliminada la distorsión por corte de la corriente de placa”.-
Veamos lo descripto en forma gráfica con el siguiente ejemplo:

Disposición Push-Pull Clase AB1




Este gráfico muestra la Disposición Push-Pull AB1, las dos señales de alterna que excitan las respectivas grillas de igual amplitud (tensión), pero desfasadas 180° una de otra y cuyos valores de crestas jamás deben superar los valores de polarización negativa de estas, y donde las corrientes de placa ib1 e ib2, de igual amplitud las dos y desfasadas 180° una de otra, y circulando en sentidos opuestos, pero respetando la condición AB1, o sea circulan más de 180°(1/2 ciclo), pero menos de 360°(1 ciclo), luego combinándose y sumándose ambas corrientes como hemos descripto anteriormente, obteniéndose en el secundario de T una forma de onda senoidal completa y amplificada, que guarda estrecha igualdad a la forma de onda de la señal de entrada original.-
Para los Push-Pull Clase AB2 y B se puede aplicar el mismo gráfico, con la salvedad de utilizar los parámetros de condición descriptos en la “ 1era Parte “ de este escrito.-

Con lo visto hasta aquí, podemos ahora operar las Clases AB1, AB2 y B en Disposición Push-Pull debido a que no tenemos el inconveniente de la distorsión por corte de la corriente de placa que se produce en la Disposición Simple y Paralelo, se puede ahora aumentar el valor de la amplitud (tensión) de la señal de entrada que excitan a las grillas y el valor de polarización negativa de estas, al poder aumentarse estos  dos valores, podemos elevar la tensión de placa, y con ello mayor corriente anódica, dando como resultado un gran poder de amplificación, y menor distorsión que los Clase A Simple o Paralelo.-

Veamos los siguientes gráficos de características dinámicas:

Características Dinámicas Disposición Push-Pull Clase A



El gráfico está construido a partir de las características dinámicas  individuales de ambas válvulas (V1 y V2), donde la curva marcada V1 es la característica dinámica de una válvula, y la curva 
marcada V2 es la característica dinámica de la otra, estas características dinámicas son idénticas y como las corrientes de ambas válvulas están 180 ° fuera de fase, se ubican 180 ° fuera de fase entre sí de modo que el eje horizontal es común a las dos, y se alinea de manera que el valor de tensión de polarización de una de las válvulas sea del mismo valor de tensión de polarización de la otra,  la característica dinámica resultante se obtiene sumando algebraicamente los valores instantáneos de la corriente de placa para diferentes valores de tensión de la señal de grilla.-
Proyectando varios puntos de la señal de entrada de grilla sobre la resultante de la característica dinámica, se obtiene la forma de onda de la corriente de placa.-
En la Disposición Simple (una sola válvula) Clase A, habíamos visto que al operar en la porción lineal de la curva de característica dinámica, la distorsión de la forma de onda de la corriente de placa es relativamente baja, pero operando la Clase A en Disposición Push-pull, la distorsión es aún menor debido a que la característica dinámica es mucho más lineal.-
La eficiencia de placa en la disposición Push-pull Clase A está en el orden del 30%, si bien sigue siendo baja, es más alta que la Disposición Simple, que como habíamos visto llega al 20%.-


Características Dinámicas Disposición Push-Pull Clase B



En el gráfico puede apreciarse que la tensión de polarización esta muy cercana del corte de la corriente de placa, sin embargo la forma de onda de la corriente de placa no tiene deformación (distorsión) apreciable, ahora si lleváramos la tensión de polarización justo al valor de corte de la corriente de placa, se obtendría como resultado una forma de onda de la corriente de placa severamente deformada, ocasionando alta distorsión, este inconveniente se lo conoce por el nombre de distorsión por cruce 0 (crossover distortion), fenómeno posible si no se toman los recaudos necesarios para que ello no ocurra, debido a la cercanía del valor de polarización y el valor de corte.-
La Disposición Push-Pull Clase B es la que mayor potencia eroga, y su eficiencia de placa está en el orden del 65%.-

Con respecto a las características dinámicas de la Disposición Push-Pull Clase AB1, se obtiene de la misma manera que la resultante de características dinámicas de la Disposición Push-Pull Clase A, pero con la ventaja de utilizar señales de entrada de grilla mucho más grandes y esto es posible debido a la larga linealidad de su característica dinámica resultante, obteniéndose de esta forma un gran poder de amplificación, la eficiencia de placa está en el orden del 55%.-
Los amplificadores con Disposición Push-Pull Clase AB1 son los más utilizados y populares, debido a que si bien erogan un poco menos de potencia que los Push-Pull Clase B, su distorsión es  bastante menor, y con respecto a los Push-Pull Clase A, la diferencia de potencia es significativa y en cuanto a distorsión están casi parejos.-

Aquí  concluye esta Segunda Parte, con el compromiso de la elaboración de la última y Tercera Parte.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 1, 2014)

Aquí les presento el video que prometí hace unos cuantos días atrás.-
Espero que sea de vuestro agrado.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## crimson (Mar 21, 2014)

Je... ya empezó a hacer ruido por los audiófilos de la zona. Un pariente del turco Sad me comentaba _"...hay un loco que se armó un equipo de válvulas..."_ así que le mostré las imágenes del Foro y me confirmó que eras vos... el mundo es chico, ja!
Saludos C


----------



## diepalmieri (Mar 25, 2014)

Felicitaciones por el gran trabajo. Me encantó el video y se lo que se siente. Hace poco mas de un mes que tuve la suerte de terminar mi ampli valvular 12+12w con EL84 en push-pull ultra lineal y entendí lo que era un sonido valvular. Me imagino el revuelo entre los audiofilos!!!!!!
Felicitaciones nuevamente. Se que no corresponde, pero te dejo una foto del mio.



Saludos,
Diego


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 25, 2014)

diepalmieri dijo:


> Felicitaciones por el gran trabajo. Me encantó el video y se lo que se siente. Hace poco mas de un mes que tuve la suerte de terminar mi ampli valvular 12+12w con EL84 en push-pull ultra lineal y entendí lo que era un sonido valvular. Me imagino el revuelo entre los audiofilos!!!!!!
> Felicitaciones nuevamente. Se que no corresponde, pero te dejo una foto del mio.
> Saludos,
> Diego



 Diepalmieri,Muchas Gracias por los comentarios!!!! , y te felicito por el trabajo que realizaste con el tuyo, la verdad que el acabado exterior está fabuloso, pareciese como si fuera un kit, o uno equipo fabricado en serie, Muy,Muy, bueno  .-
Sería interesante para el foro que hagas un post del equipo, con el circuito correspondiente y si es posible más imágenes, sobre todo del lado de los componentes (adentro del chasis), sería un buen aporte de tu parte.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diepalmieri (Mar 26, 2014)

Gracias Gustavo,

Muchas gracias por tu comentario!!!. Como tengo fábrica, hay muchas cosas que las tengo resueltas. 
Muy buena idea la de armar un tema en el foro con mi ampli, lo voy a hacer y les paso el link del tema.
Te adjunto una foto del lado componentes.



Saludos,
Diego


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 10, 2014)

Esta segunda prueba de audio, la realicé con un sintonizador Technics ST-K50 que compré a 
propósito y por supuesto para ya tenerlo.
Espero que les guste 
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 30, 2014)

Después de probar y escuchar las etapas de potencias por un par de meses largooossss, y descansando un poco también, decidí hoy retomar en parte, la construcción de lo restante.-
Bueno, hoy saqué los potes de volúmen provisorios, y coloqué el step series attenuator para control de volúmen estéreo, y armé el circuito de control loudnnes.-
Quedó muy bien y funciona de maravillas  , la verdad que el atenuador es fabuloso y lo recomiendo, a bajo, medio, y alto volúmen no se escuchan ruidos y/o chasquidos al cambiar de posición.- Ver Adjuntos
Luego a continuación en los próximos días encararé los pre de control de tonos.-
Como siempre los mantendré informados.-
Muchísimas Gracias a todos por los " Me Gusta ".-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 6, 2014)

Oye Gustavo cuanto pagaste por el pote ELMA?

Se que no es barato y te cuento que estoy con ganas de ponerle uno a mi fisher 400 y esta como en US$250!

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (May 6, 2014)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Oye Gustavo cuanto pagaste por el pote ELMA?
> 
> Se que no es barato y te cuento que estoy con ganas de ponerle uno a mi fisher 400 y esta como en US$250!
> 
> Saludos



Estimado Luis Eduardo : Yo los compré directamente a Elma Electronic Inc, ellos te los venden sin los resistores.- Te salen mucho más económicos que si los compras en Goldpoint level Control, pues ellos publican que los hacen, pero en realidad son revendedores de Elma y por ende mucho más caros.-
Aquí te paso la denominación, el número de parte y el contacto de e-mail.-
series stepped attenuator,2 decks for stereo operation,24 positions per deck-part number 04A2A00: u$s 99.00.- A ese importe sumale el gasto de envío.-
e-mail de contacto: Mark.Thorsell@elma.com

En este post, página 8-mensaje #156, hay 2 archivos de imágenes con los valores de los resistores según el valor total que necesites para escala logarítmica.-
Yo coloqué resistores Vishay Dale 1% tolerancia de la serie RN60, los adquirí en Mouser Electronics.-
Saludos cordiales
Un Abrazo Fuerte
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 18, 2014)

Hasta este momento, armé las subfuentes de los 2 preamplificadores de control de tonos.-
Ver las 5 primeras imágenes correspondientes.-












Mención aparte: tensión regulada de pantallas(g2) 400VCC
Para que ustedes puedan ver, que aunque haya variación de la linea ( menor a 220 VCA ), y que por ende +B (442,7 VCC ) es menor que lo especificado y calibrado (450 VCC ), las tensiones reguladas para pantallas (g2) una para cada canal se mantienen estables en el valor que fue calibrado 400VCC.-
Ver las 3 imágenes correspondientes.-







Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 30, 2014)

En la 1era y 2da parte de este escrito habíamos visto como funcionan loa amplificadores según las clases y disposiciones en que se opere, veamos ahora que tipo de válvulas se pueden utilizar y en que etapas precisamente.-
Triodos: En audio se los utilizan como amplificadores de tensión en etapas previas, excitadores (drivers), inversores de fase y potencia.-
Tetrodos y Pentodos: En audio también se los utilizan como amplificadores de tensión en etapas previas, excitadores (drivers), y potencia.-

*Triodos:*

Al principio de la electrónica, el desarrollo del triodo implicó que estos fueran multipropósito, pero al ir avanzando en el estudio y técnica de materiales, junto a nuevos requerimientos, hizo posible que los triodos se desarrollaran y especializaran para un uso determinado, lográndose con esto un aprovechamiento óptimo de la válvula para cada circuito específico.- 
Los triodos para su uso en audiofrecuencia se pueden clasificar en 2 grandes grupos.-

1) Válvulas Triodos amplificadoras de tensión: estas a su vez se clasifican en 3 subgrupos.-
  a) Bajo coeficiente de amplificación.-
  b) Mediano coeficiente de amplificación.-
  c) Alto coeficiente de amplificación.-
2) Válvulas triodos de potencia.-

Los triodos en general poseen bajo coeficiente de amplificación, esto debido a la “Carga de Espacio” , el cátodo que es el emisor de electrones, al perderlos se torna positivo intrínsecamente, entonces muchos electrones emitidos vuelven nuevamente atraídos por el cátodo, de estos algunos llegan, pero otros son repelidos por los nuevos que se emiten, de esta manera se forma una nube de electrones que quedan confinados, en el caso específico de los triodos en el espacio interelectródico entre el cátodo y la grilla, más precisamente alrededor y muy cerca del cátodo, si el valor de polarización de grilla (g1) es 0, el triodo se comportará como un diodo y habrá que aumentar la tensión + de placa hasta vencer la carga de espacio para que comience a haber corriente de placa; si el valor de polarización de grilla (g1) es Positivo, la grilla captará electrones (corriente de grilla) reduciendo la carga de espacio, pero en detrimento de la corriente de placa, dado que llegarán menos electrones hacia ella porque son captados por la grilla positiva; si la polarización de grilla (g1) es negativa y generalmente es negativa para cumplir su función de control, y dado la naturaleza de esta carga negativa tiende a formar una pequeña carga de espacio alrededor de ella misma que se sumará a la carga de espacio formada alrededor del cátodo, de esta manera solo una parte de los electrones emitidos por el cátodo escapan de la cargas de espacio y alcanzan la placa, motivo por el cual en los triodos solo se aprovecha +- 15 % de la carga positiva de la placa para amplificar, y el 85 % restante de la carga positiva de placa es utilizada y perdida para repeler y neutralizar los efectos de la cargas de espacio, a esto se debe el “Bajo Coeficiente o Factor de Amplificación de los Triodos”.-
Otro efecto indeseado en los triodos es su inestabilidad y propensión a oscilar a altas frecuencias, en audio frecuencia es raro, pero sucede en algunos casos si no se toman medidas adecuadas, sobretodo más allá de los 10 KHZ, esto es debido a la alta capacitancia interelectródica propia de los triodos, si tomamos a los electrodos (cátodo, grilla, placa), como las armaduras de un capacitor, tendremos 3 capacitores, el formado por la placa y el cátodo (Cpk), el formado por la grilla y el cátodo (Cgk), y el formado por la grilla y la placa (Cgp), la capacidad interelectródica que más interesa es esta última (Cgp), como la carga del circuito anódico se refleja sobre el circuito de grilla, genera dos efectos importantes, el primer efecto, es el aumento de la capacitancia aparente ofrecida al generador, y el segundo efecto es, la transferencia de energía del circuito de grilla al de placa, donde la carga de placa es capacitiva, o del  circuito de placa al de grilla, donde la carga de placa es inductiva, estos inconvenientes son los causantes de oscilaciones no deseadas, cuando la corriente es puramente capacitiva el resultado es el aumento de la capacitancia de entrada aparente, si dicha corriente tiene una componente en fase con la tensión de grilla (eg) aparece una resistencia positiva entre grilla y cátodo, en cambio cuando hay una componente en fase con la tensión de placa (ep), entonces aparece una resistencia negativa, o sea que a un aumento de intensidad de corriente originará una disminución de la caída de tensión.-
A este aumento de la capacidad de entrada de grilla de un triodo que funcione en clase A con carga resistiva de lo conoce como efecto Miller.-

Veamos el siguiente ejemplo gráfico
*Antiguo Triodo tipo 6J5*




En el gráfico observamos las curvas características medias de placa de un triodo típico 6J5,  en función de la tensiones (Eb) y corrientes (Ib) de placa para distintas tensiones de polarización de grilla (Ec), obsérvese que al aumentar la tensión negativa de polarización de grilla (Ec), y para  mantener la misma corriente de placa (Ib), es necesario aumentar la tensión de placa (Eb).-
Más adelante compararemos estas curvas del triodo con las curvas del pentodo.-

*Tetrodos.*
Con el fin se superar el inconveniente de la alta capacitancia grilla-placa y reducir las causas y efectos de la carga de espacio que presentaban los triodos, se desarrolló el Tetrodo, agregando otra grilla entre la grilla control (g1) y la placa, denominada grilla pantalla o simplemente pantalla (g2), la pantalla (g2) se conecta a +B, “generalmente” con un resistor de caída que reduce el valor de la tensión por debajo de la tensión de placa, la pantalla (g2) con potencial positivo y estando entre la grilla (g1) y la placa, reduce y disipa la carga de espacio, liberando y atrayendo los electrones antes atrapados hacia ella, algunos pocos irán hacia ella (corriente de pantalla), pero aprovechando la acción aceleradora de la pantalla (g2) y el mayor potencial positivo anódico, la mayoría de los electrones irán hacia la placa, lográndose mayor corriente anódica y con ello mayor factor de amplificación, por otro lado también se solucionó el problema de la alta capacitancia grilla-placa de los triodos, si se toma a la grilla y la placa como las 2 armaduras de un condensador y al colocar en el medio de ellas la grilla pantalla (g2) o sea una 3ra armadura, se reduce significativamente la capacitancia grilla-placa de la válvula, debido a que ahora en vez de un capacitor formado por grilla-Placa, hay 2 formados por grilla-pantalla- placa y como están conectados en serie su capacidad se reduce.-
Sin embargo el tetrodo presentó un nuevo inconveniente que hizo que fueran muy poco usados en recepción y audio, el defecto que presentaba tenía que ver con la acción aceleradora de la pantalla (g2), los electrones acelerados y atraídos hacia la placa, chocaban en ella a alta velocidad, algunos rebotando y otros arrancando los electrones periféricos de esta, generando un nuevo fenómeno conocido como “emisión secundaria”, y muchos de estos electrones irán hacia la pantalla, teniendo como resultado un aumento de la corriente de pantalla (g2) y una importante disminución de la corriente placa, provocando menor amplificación, inestabilidad, y alinealidad.-
Esta situación se da generalmente cuando la tensión de placa es menor que la tensión de pantalla (g2).-
Veamos el siguiente ejemplo gráfico: 

*Antiguo Tetrodo tipo 24*





El gráfico muestra las curvas características medias de placa de un antiguo tetrodo tipo 24, con una de tensión de Pantalla (g2)  de 90 VCC, y variando la tensión de grilla control (g1)
desde 0 VCC hasta – 6 VCC, se puede apreciar que para tensiones de placa de 0 VCC a 90VCC, todos los valores de la corriente de placa sufren una abrupta caída, zona comprendida desde el eje de corriente de placa y el eje A donde los valores se mantienen inestables, ocasionando alinealidad , oscilaciones no deseadas y menor amplificación , “esta abrupta caída se conoce como rulo o retuerzo (kink en inglés) y es típico en los tetrodos”; una vez que la tensión de placa se eleva por encima del valor de 90VCC el gráfico se normaliza.-
Se puede decir con total seguridad que no se conocen tetrodos netos modernos usados y/o desarrollados para audiofrecuencia.-

*Pentodos*
Para corregir el defecto de los tetrodos, que era por efecto de la emisión secundaria y que traía por consecuencia una caída abrupta de la corriente de placa, se desarrolló el Pentodo, agregando una nueva grilla a la válvula, interpuesta entre la grilla Pantalla (g2) y la Placa, y que se denominó grilla Supresora (g3), o simplemente Supresora, esta lleva potencial negativo, generalmente está conectada al cátodo (k), y como el cátodo es negativo con respecto a la placa, esta será siempre negativa, rechazando y repeliendo los electrones producidos por la emisión secundaria y haciéndolos volver a la placa, de esta forma se logra corregir el efecto indeseado por la emisión secundaria, normalizando la corriente de placa.-
De esta manera se pudo incrementar la sensibilidad y el factor de amplificación sin los efectos no deseados de los triodos y tetrodos.-
Veamos el siguiente ejemplo gráfico

* Antiguo Pentodo tipo 6SJ7*





Se puede apreciar en el gráfico del Pentodo, que ya no presenta el rulo (kink) o la caída abrupta de la corriente de placa para tensiones de placa  menores a la tensión de pantalla.-
Si comparamos este Gráfico del Pentodo con el del Triodo expuesto más arriba, veremos que en el Pentodo se llega más rápido a la saturación o corriente máxima de placa, y esto es debido a la acción aceleradora de la pantalla ( g2 ), todas las curvas poseen un tramo horizontal superior más prolongado y donde se llega con menores tensiones de placa que en el Triodo.-
Es observable también que para mayores tensiones negativas de grilla ( g1 ), para iguales tensiones de placa, las corrientes de placa son menores.-
Para hacer una comparativa valedera entre un triodo y un pentodo, se tendría que partir de una base que sea común, por eso se ha elegido en el gráfico del triodo a la 6J5 y en el  gráfico del pentodo a la 6SJ7, si tuviésemos las dos válvulas a mano, notaríamos que el cátodo (k) y la grilla de control (g1) de ambas válvulas son iguales, y que la pantalla (g2) del pentodo 6SJ7 tiene el mismo diámetro que la placa del triodo 6J5;  como lo que sucede en el espacio cátodo (k) / pantalla del pentodo 6SJ7 no tiene nada que ver con la placa, ni con la supresora (g3), entonces en principio la acción de la grilla de control (g1)  es la misma en las dos válvulas, por ende  la transconductancia de los pentodos tiene que ser parecida al de los triodos, si tienen igual cátodo (k) e igual grilla de control (g1), siempre y cuando la placa sea del mismo diámetro que la pantalla (g2)  y se operen al mismo potencial.-
Si el pentodo 6SJ7 se opera como triodo (uniendo g2 y g3 a la placa ), sus características son casi iguales al triodo 6j5.-

*Triodo 6J5 : μ20 – Gm 2600 μmhos – rp 7700 Ω - eb 250 VCC – eg1 -8 VCC .-*

*Pentodo 6SJ7 (como triodo) : μ19 – Gm 2500 μmhos – rp 7600 Ω - eb 250 VCC – eg1 -8,5 VCC.-*

*Pentodo 6SJ7 : μ1650 (## ver más abajo) – Gm 1650 μmhos – rp +- 1 MΩ - eb 250- eg1 -3 VCC – eg2 100 VCC.-*

Como es de notar, cuando el pentodo 6SJ7 es conectado como triodo prácticamente tiene las mismas características que el triodo 6J5 referidas a μ, Gm y rp, pero cuando opera como pentodo, que es lo que es, su rp (+- 1 MΩ)  y su coeficiente de amplificación μ (+- 1650 ) son superlativamente mayores que el triodo 6J5.
*( ## )* : debido al alto coeficiente de amplificación de los pentodos, se prefiere generalmente en los manuales omitir ese dato y publicar su rp y Gm, si necesitamos conocer su μ, basta con aplicar la ecuación de Barkhausen : μ = Gm • rp .-
En definitiva el pentodo tiene un poder de amplificación mayor que los triodos, se usan para cuando se requiere alta ganancia, en cambio se usan los triodos cuando lo que interese sea guardar mayor proporcionalidad entre las variaciones de grilla ( g1) y la corriente de placa, cosa que con el pentodo esa proporcionalidad no es tan buena.-
Lo explicado hasta aquí muestra el comportamiento del triodo, el tetrodo, y el pentodo en forma general, y más bien para el uso como amplificadores de tensión.-

Ejemplos de “ Triodos para amplificadores de tensión y/o inversión de fase “ para audio que más se utilizan y “ que se fabrican actualmente” y son a saber :
6SL7 zócalo octal - doble triodo alto mu (70) ; 6SN7 zócalo octal - doble triodo mediano mu (20) ; 12AX7/7025/ECC83/ECC803/ E83CC miniatura zócalo noval – doble triodo alto mu (100) ; 12AU7/ECC82/ECC802 miniatura zócalo noval – doble triodo mediano mu (17) ; 12AT7/ECC81 miniatura zócalo  noval – doble triodo alto mu (60) ; 12DW7/ ECC832 miniatura zócalo noval – doble triodo combinado, 1 mediano mu (17), 1 alto mu (100) ;  6DJ8/E88CC/ECC88 miniatura base noval – doble triodo mediano mu (33), 6EU7 miniatura zócalo noval – doble triodo alto mu (100) ; etc., etc..-

Ejemplos de “ Pentodos para amplificadores de tensión y/o drivers “ para audio que más se utilizan, y son a saber :
Nuevas, fabricadas actualmente y nuevas stock viejo, N.O.S. (New Old Stock):  EF86 miniatura zócalo noval - Gm 2000 μmhos ; EF806S miniatura zócalo noval – Gm 2000 μmhos.-
Nuevas stock Viejo, N.O.S ( New Old Stock ) : 6CB6A/6CF6 miniatura zócalo 7 pines – Gm 8000 μmhos ; 5879 miniatura zócalo noval – Gm 1000 μmhos ; EF83 miniatura zócalo noval – Gm 1600 μmhos ; 6J7 zócalo octal – Gm 1225 μmhos ; 6AU6 zócalo octal – Gm 5200 μmhos ; etc. , etc..-

Ejemplos de “válvulas combinadas Triodo/ Pentodo para amplificadores de tensión e inversión de fase” para audio que más se utilizan y son a saber :
Actualmente la única que se fabrica y también se consigue N.O.S es la 7199 miniatura zócalo noval ; únicamente se consiguen N.O.S : ECF80/6BL8 miniatura zócalo noval ; ECF86/6HG8 miniatura zócalo noval ; 6U8A/6KD8 miniatura zócalo noval ; 6GH8A miniatura zócalo noval ; 6AN8 miniatura zócalo noval ; 6AU8 miniatura zócalo noval ; etc. , etc..-

Para terminar con este tema, vamos a ver lo que nos falta, que a saber son los Triodos de potencia, los Pentodos de potencia y los Tetrodos/Pentodos de potencia por haces dirigidos :

*Triodos de potencia para audio :*
Como habíamos dicho en párrafos anteriores, los triodos en general poseen bajo coeficiente de amplificación,  para los triodos de potencia para audio esta característica empeora aún más, y esto es debido a que como la estructura de un triodo de potencia debe  poseer un poderoso cátodo para emitir suficientes cantidades de electrones para permitir una intensa corriente electrónica hacia la placa, la cual también debe ser de robusta construcción para soportar dicha corriente, y para que esta corriente electrónica no sea entorpecida, la grilla de control debe ser de espiras bien abiertas y estar más alejada del cátodo que sus congéneres para pequeña señal, y necesita altos valores de tensión de excitación de grilla de control (g1),  se dice entonces que los triodos de potencia poseen* “ baja sensibilidad a potencia “ , “ bajo rendimiento de placa” y “ relativa baja distorsión “.-	*
Los triodos de potencia para audio más conocidos y usados fueron: tipo 45; tipo 2A3, tipo 6AC5; tipo 6A3; etc. , etc,.-
Si bien los triodos de potencia para audio fueron superados por los pentodos de potencia y por los pentodos/tetrodos de potencia por haces, allí  promediando la década del 30 del siglo pasado y conviviendo con ellos por más o menos una década más, nunca dejaron de existir, hoy en día se siguen fabricando por ejemplo la “2A3” por JJ electronics (eslovaca) y Sino (china), y como si esto fuera poco hay una nueva tendencia, que es la de los puristas del audio, ( que aclaro por las dudas : no es mi caso ),  pero no por ello interesante de mencionar, que es utilizar triodos de potencia para transmisión en audio, JJ electronics  y Shuguang producen actualmente la 300B; PSVANE, Shuguang  y Sino producen actualmente también la 845 y la 211/ VT4C, y hay una empresa Checa “ Kr audio “ que fabrica estos triodos de transmisión para audio, y diseña, desarrolla y fabrica nuevos triodos, según ellos, todos de altísima calidad, he visitado la página y por lo menos a la vista resultan robustos y bien construidos,  pueden visitar en :
Tubes

*Pentodos de Potencia para audio*

Caben para ellos los conceptos generales para pentodos de pequeña señal descriptos más arriba pero con la diferencia que también se hizo para con los triodos de potencia con respecto a los triodos de pequeña señal, es decir, un cátodo más poderoso para que pueda emitir gran cantidad de electrones y obtener una fortísima corriente electrónica hacia la placa, aquí también la grilla de control (g1) es de espiras abiertas para facilitar la corriente electrónica, la grilla pantalla (g2) y la grilla supresora (g3)  deben ser también de espiras abiertas, y su placa debe ser grande, sólida, y robusta para aguantar el intenso bombardeo electrónico; como habíamos visto anteriormente que con el agregado de la 2da grilla (pantalla) se anulan o morigeran los efectos indeseados de la carga de espacio de los triodos y más el agregado de la 3ra grilla (supresora) se anula o morigera los efectos indeseados de la emisión secundaria de placa de los tetrodos; esto hace posible que los pentodos de potencia obtengan mayor potencia de salida con menor tensión de excitación de grilla control (g1),  las tensiones de placa pueden ser iguales o incluso más baja que la tensión de pantalla sin pérdida notable sobre la ganancia de entrada, se dice entonces que los pentodos de potencia  poseen* “ alta sensibilidad a potencia “ , “alto rendimiento de placa” y “ relativa alta distorsión “.-*
Todos los pentodos de potencia para audio, llevan su grilla supresora (g3) conectada internamente al cátodo (k), por ende la grilla supresora (g3) lleva el mismo potencial que el cátodo (k), que generalmente es 0.-

*Características media de placa tipo 6BQ5/EL84*





Pentodos de potencia para audio, que más se usan en la actualidad:
Se fabrican hoy en día:
6BQ5/EL84;  EL844;  EL34;  E34L; etc.-
Se consiguen N.O.S (new old stock) :
6F6;  6BQ5; 6CA7;  EL84;  EL34; etc.-

*Pentodos/tetrodos de Potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos ( Beam Power )*

Las dos acepciones son correctas, se los puede nombrar pentodos o tetrodos, de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos.-
Las fábricas que los producen actualmente los denominan Beam Power Pentode .-
Los pentodos de potencia por haces dirigidos se diferencian de los pentodos de potencia tradicionales, por la forma en que controlan y neutralizan los efectos indeseados de la emisión secundaria de placa, y por no poseer grilla supresora (g3) y sí poseer en cambio 2 placas formadoras y confinadoras de haces, aparte de otras ventajas relativas que veremos después.-
Como ya vimos, los pentodos de potencia tradicionales controlan y neutralizan la emisión secundaria de placa con la grilla supresora (g3), en cambio, los pentodos de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos controlan y neutralizan la emisión secundaria por efecto de *supresión por carga de espacio*.-
Veamos el siguiente gráfico: 

*Disposición de los electrodos de un pentodo de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos
*





En el gráfico se ven los 5 electrodos, el cátodo (k), la grilla de control (g1), la grilla pantalla (g3), las 2 placas formadoras del haz (beam plates) que integran un solo electrodo dado que abajo forma un solo cuerpo, y por último la placa.-
Pueden ver que no hay grilla supresora (g3) como en los pentodos de potencia tradicionales, pero en su lugar hay 2 placas formadoras del haz, que se encuentran enfrentadas a 180° una de otra  y que integra un solo cuerpo en su base, la cual está siempre conectada internamente al cátodo (k), por ende las placas formadoras del haz llevan el mismo potencial que el cátodo, que generalmente es 0.-
Se aprecia también en el gráfico que los electrodos del pentodo están construidos bien espaciados uno de otro, y sobre todo al no poseer una grilla supresora real del tipo espiralado, hace que haya suficiente y bastante distancia entre la grilla pantalla (g2) y la placa, de esta manera la emisión secundaria de la placa es suprimida por efecto de la carga de espacio entre la grilla pantalla (g2) y la placa; la carga de espacio es producida por la disminución de electrones que se dirigen desde una pantalla (g2) sometida a alta tensión, hacia una placa que opera a menor tensión.-
Esta situación genera un sector de baja velocidad y la carga de espacio que se produce, alcanza para rechazar los electrodos secundarios emitidos por la placa y que estos retornen hacia ella; si agregamos a esto, la función de las placas formadoras del haz que  tienen el mismo potencial del cátodo por estar conectadas a el, que colaboran a provocar efectos de guía del haz electrónico y evitan que electrones parásitos migren desde la placa y retornen hacia grilla pantalla (g2) pero externamente al haz, esto hace una característica notable de los pentodos de potencia por haces, que es su muy baja corriente de pantalla, sobre todo si lo comparamos con el pentodo de potencia tradicional; otra ventaja importante es la siguiente, la grilla de control (g1) y la grilla pantalla (g2) están construidas de manera tal que, la cantidad de espiras de una y otra son las mismas y que las espiras de una con respecto de la otra están alineadas en un mismo plano ( las espiras de una son espejos de la otra y viceversa), esto hace que haya un camino libre de obstáculos para el flujo electrónico desde el cátodo hacia la placa, formándose  los haces de la forma que describe el gráfico, y que muy pocos electrones sean atrapados por la grilla pantalla (g2).-
La muy efectiva supresión por carga de espacio, la baja corriente de grilla pantalla (g2) propia de este tipo de válvulas y el intenso flujo electrónico formado por los haces, hace que se diga que   Los Pentodos/ tetródos de Potencia por Haces Electrónicos Dirigidos posean *“ alta sensibilidad a potencia “ , “ elevado rendimiento de placa “ y “ elevada potencia de salida”.- *

*Características media de placa tipo 6V6GT
*




Pentodos/tetrodos de Potencia por Haces Electrónicos Dirigidos para audio, que más se utilizan en la actualidad :
Se fabrican hoy en día:
6V6; 6L6GC; 6973; 7868; 7591; 7027A; 5881; 6550; KT66; KT77; KT88; KT90; KT120; KT150.-
Se consiguen N.O.S ( new old stock ) :
6AQ5; 6V6/GT/G; 6L6/GC/GB/G; 6973; 7027/A; 5881; 6550; KT66; KT77; KT88.- 

Había pensado que con esta 3ra parte terminaba el texto  , pero evidentemente me equivoqué  , esto lleva mucho material, tiempo, y se hizo mas largo de lo que pensaba .-
Así que esto continúa  , y habrá una 4ta parte para más adelante , mientras tanto, continuo con el armado de los preamplificadores de control de tonos.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 7, 2014)

Si ustedes observaron bien, en los dos videos de prueba de las etapas de potencia presentados anteriormente, en el canal B ( el de la derecha), el par de salida son dos 7027A  JJ Electronic (ex Tesla) fabricadas en Eslovaquia, son nuevas, muy bien apareadas y las compré en Enero de este año y por mercado libre a una persona de la Provincia de Misiones, que le quedó un proyecto trunco  ( clon valvular Ampeg ) y que  quería venderlas, estaban a excelentísimo precio, y las aproveché  .-
Estas dos JJ Electronic 7027A, cumplen con las especificaciones generales de las 7027A  N.O.S (New Old Stock), salvo su disipación anódica que es de 30 W, mientras que las N.O.S su disipación anódica es de 35W, como las dos etapas de potencia de este amplificador es de 50 W RMS cada una, no hubo problema para su uso, dado que esta dentro de los parámetros de uso típico de la 6L6GC.-
A un par de 7027A N.O.S se le saca máximo 76 W RMS en Clase AB1.-
A un par de 7027A  JJ Electronic (30W de disipación anódica = 6L6GC) se le saca máximo 55 W RMS en Clase AB1.-
El par de 7027A  JJ  funcionan muy bien en el amplificador y como sus corrientes de placa en reposo estaban en 44,5 mA cada una, coloqué en el canal A (el de la izquierda), un par de 7027A N.O.S  RCA, cuyas corrientes de placa en reposo estaban en 45 mA cada una, (medidos los dos pares en el amplificador), siendo sus resultados muy buenos.-
Como sabrán la 7027A  N.O.S es la versión Hi-Fi de la 6L6GC, también es más potente, pues como dije antes su disipación anódica es de 35 W, en cambio la 6L6GC disipa 30W.-
Ahora como a las nuevas 7027A las hacen menos potentes, pues disipan 30 W, supuse que hoy por hoy es lo mismo 7027A  o 6L6GC, (salvo por su construcción Hi-Fi), lo único que hay que tener cuidado es con el conexionado del zócalo del chasis, las conexiones de la base zócalo de estas, y comunes a las dos son : pin 2 y 7 filamento, pin 3 placa, pin 4 (g2) pantalla, pin 5 (g1) grilla, pin 8 (k) cátodo; pero ahora vienen las diferencias, la base zócalo de la 6L6GC no tiene el pin 1, y tampoco tiene el pin 6, en cambio en la 7027A si tiene pin 1 y pin 6, el pin 1 conecta la (g2) pantalla, junto con el pin 4,es decir doble conexión, y sucede lo mismo con el pin 6 que conecta la (g1) grilla, junto con el pin 5, o sea doble conexión, esto se ha hecho en la 7027A con la idea de un funcionamiento a menor temperatura ( mejor disipación térmica) y lográndose una disminución de la corriente inversa de grilla (g1).- 
En mi caso se pueden utilizar las 6L6GC en reemplazo de las 7027A sin tener que revisar nada, pero los amplificadores que usan desde el vamos 6L6GC, antes de reemplazar por 7027A, hay que revisar si en los zócalos de chasis, los pines 1 y 6 están libres y no se usaron como puente de conexiones.-
Esto me animó a probar con 6L6GC nuevas, así que compré en U.S.A a través de Ebay cuatro de ellas marca JJ Electronic, apareadas todas a 18 mA y 2600 µmhos, (ese distribuidor JJ aparea a +- a  mitad de régimen) , me llegaron esta semana, y  testeé  su transconductancia en el probador de válvulas, dos ellas midieron 5350 µmhos, la tercera 5375 µmhos, y la cuarta 5400 µmhos.-
Armado los dos pares, un par 5350/5350 µmhos y el otro par 5375/5400 µmhos, colocados en el amplificador sus corrientes de placa en reposo midieron 44/44 mA y 44/44 mA; creo que el resultado es  bastante bueno, ojo esto no es exacto y pueden haber habido diferencias por variación de la tensión de línea.-
Le he dado una buena paliza a estas válvulas y la verdad es que se las aguantan, y su sonido por lo menos a mis oídos es igual o similar a las N.O.S,  por su menor disipación están un poco más exigidas y probablemente su vida útil sea menor, aunque se las nota robustamente construidas.-
Por el momento, hasta que no haga mediciones de respuesta de frecuencia, THD, THD + N, etc., etc., no puedo apreciar diferencias sustantivas entre los 3 tipos de válvulas probadas, pero si les aseguro que suenan todas excelentes  .-
La 7027A y la 6L6GC marca JJ Electronic son exactamente iguales, digamos que es la misma válvula con la denominación cambiada, la única diferencia es el doble conexionado en la 7027A del pin 1 con el pin 4 y el pin 5 con el pin 6; por ende la capacidad interelectródica Ca/g1 es de 3pF en la 7027A y de 1,5 Pf en la 6L6GC.- Ver Adjuntos
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 12, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Pentodos/tetrodos de Potencia por Haces Electrónicos Dirigidos para audio, que más se utilizan en la actualidad :Se fabrican hoy en día:6V6; 6L6GC; 6973; 7868; 7591; 7027A; 5881; 6550; KT66; KT77; KT88; KT90; KT120; KT150.-Se consiguen N.O.S ( new old stock ) :6AQ5; 6V6/GT/G; 6L6/GC/GB/G; 6973; 7027/A; 5881; 6550; KT66; KT77; KT88.


 

Gustavo me alegra saber que no se perdió nada del post.

Para resaltar tambien otro pentodo que que se consigue NOS y NIB es la 7868 que es igual a la 7591 pero con base magnoval en las NIB.En lo personal y con conocimeinto de causa *NO RECOMIENDO las JJ*, con las electroharmonix se puede trabajar pero es recomendable cambiar el condensador de acople y las resistencias de grilla.Por ejemplo si el ampli viene con condensador de acople de 0.1uF y resistencias de grilla de 330K se deben cambiar por 0.47uF y 220KMas info aqui la cual publica un buen amigo llamado Dave Gillespie:

http://www.tronola.com/Gillespie2544.pdf 

PD: Para que no te lleves sorpresas desagradables con las JJ coloca unas resistencias de 100 ohms en la pantalla (screen) de 1/2 W para que no te queme los trafos!!!

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 12, 2014)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Gustavo me alegra saber que no se perdió nada del post.
> 
> Para resaltar tambien otro pentodo que que se consigue NOS y NIB es la 7868 que es igual a la 7591 pero con base magnoval en las NIB.En lo personal y con conocimeinto de causa *NO RECOMIENDO las JJ*, con las electroharmonix se puede trabajar pero es recomendable cambiar el condensador de acople y las resistencias de grilla.Por ejemplo si el ampli viene con condensador de acople de 0.1uF y resistencias de grilla de 330K se deben cambiar por 0.47uF y 220KMas info aqui la cual publica un buen amigo llamado Dave Gillespie:
> 
> ...



¡Muchas Gracias Luis Eduardo!

Las cuatro 6L6GC JJ, las compre para probar, tengo 8 pares de 7027A NOS, de las cuales 4 son originales RCA y las otras 4 son RCA pero fabricadas por Sylvania así que por ese lado no hay problemas; igualmente te comento que hasta este momento las JJ funcionan de maravillas, ya comenté que las compré apareadas, pero igual las comprobé en mi Hickok 6000A, y luego les hice el " burned in " en el amplificador durante 24 horas, sin señales y en corto y a corriente de reposo.-
Igualmente fijate que este circuito no tiene configuración ultralineal, entonces las pantallas no se alimentan a través de las derivaciones de los primarios de los trafos de salida, sinó que tienen alimentación independiente y cuyos voltajes está regulados electrónicamente.-

Igualmente tomaré muy en cuenta tu opinión  .-

Muy interesante la publicación de tu amigo Dave Gillespie  .-

El maestro* Hazard* tiene 2 pares de 6L6GC JJ colocadas en su amplificador desde hace tiempo, y ese circuito es con conexión ultralineal; sería muy interesante y bienvenida la opinión de* Hazard* al respecto.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2014)

Avance de la construcción de los preamplificadores de control de tonos.-




Montaje de los potes de control graves y agudos, 6 zócalos novales, cableado filamentos, y los 3 puentes de conexión.-


Cableado alimentación preamplificadores y resistores de caída para alimentación.-


Idem,idem.-


Montaje capacitores electrolíticos de desacoplo.-


Idem, idem.-


Idem, idem.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 26, 2014)

Siguiendo con el avance II de la construcción de los preamplificadores de control de tonos  .-













Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2014)

He terminado el montaje de todos los componentes de los 2 pre control tonos  , falta montar la llave selectora de entradas , los 12 cables que conectan los 2 potes dobles de graves y agudos, y los cables de entrada y salida de los pre.-
Ver imágenes 













Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2014)

DAXMO dijo:
			
		

> Muy lindo muy lindo, buen trabajo... Se complico?
> 
> Un saludo



Como estás Daxmo!!!, muchas gracias por tus comentarios siempre !!!, así como debo agradecer y mucho también a todos los que me felicitan o elogian el post !!!, con respecto a que si se me complicó el ampli, te diría que no, sucede que por un lado al momento de terminar las etapas de potencia, me relajé :babear: y dejé el ampli en el living y lo escuche como más o menos cuatro meses, la verdad que anda un cañon  , me costo mucho tiempo tomar la decisión de comenzar con los pre de control tonos, pero bueno ya estamos en carrera, calculo que para el fin de semana ya van a estar funcionando, siempre y cuando no me haya mandado alguna macana hno: .-
Un Abrazo!!!
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 3, 2014)

He terminado los dos preamplificadores con control de tonos   , los estoy probando y andan muy bien, excelentes , 0 ruido, 0 zumbido   , como verán en imágenes todos los cables de señal son blindados, tuve que modificar el valor de 1 de los 2 resistores del divisor de tensión de cada una de las 2 subfuentes de alimentación, con el resistor del diagrama que es de 22 KΩ, cada subfuente erogaba 360 VCC con carga, con una tensión de +B general de  +- 450 VCC, los pre con control de tonos deben ser alimentados con 250/300 VCC,  hice el cálculo y cambié el resistor de 22KΩ por uno de 47KΩ y con ello baje a la tensión requerida de 300 VCC con carga.-

El preamplificador con control tonos, como les había dicho antes es un circuito desarrollado por RCA, en torno a un doble triodo Hi-Fi de bajo ruido 6EU7, ( ver características de la válvula en, Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas  , pag.2 - mensaje #23 ), las 2 etapas están conectadas en cascada, donde la 1era etapa que es la entrada, es un seguidor cátodico (cathode follower) que acopla a la 2da etapa, que es un amplificador de tensión, a través del ecualizador de graves y agudos; la sensibilidad es de 0,5 V rms de entrada, obteniéndose una salida de 1,25 V con los controles ajustados para respuesta plana.- Ver circuito.-



Aquí vienen las imágenes :










*""" LAS PERILLAS DEL ABUELO """ * 
No tenía otras para probar  , son de una radio a válvulas de los años 40, que de verdad era de mi abuelo, prometo cambiarlas, las voy a mandar a mecanizar en aluminio.-



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 7, 2014)

Como la sensibilidad de entrada de las etapas de potencia  es de 0,4 V rms, y los preamplificadores con control de tonos tienen a su salida 1,25 V rms con los controles de tono a mitad de rango, se buscó a través de un divisor de tensión el valor apropiado para atenuar la señal y llegar con una tensión de 0,375 V rms, dando lugar a que cuando se apliquen los controles más allá del rango medio se llegue a 0,4 V rms requeridos, los valores encontrados son para R1= 220 KΩ y para R2 (ground) = 100 KΩ.-
De igual modo se procedió con la entrada de los preamplificadores, dado que su sensibilidad es de 0,5 V rms, y la salida del CD Player es de 2 V rms, se buscaron los valores apropiados para estar un poco debajo de los 0,5 V rms, precisamente 0,465 V rms, y los valores encontrados son para R1= 330 KΩ y para R2 (ground) = 100 KΩ .-
Debo decir que ha funcionado todo correctamente, y que esto lo he logrado con la* inmensa* *colaboración de "Crimson"*  .-





Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> ...para estar un poco debajo de los 0,5 V rms, precisamente 0,465 V rms, y los valores encontrados son para *R1= 330 KΩ y para R2 (ground) = 100 KΩ* .-


Por que has usado valores tan altos para la entrada de CD que tiene baja impedancia de salida y podés "cargarla" sin problemas (no hacen falta los 430K que estás poniendo)???
Ahí tenés una impedancia de fuente de 77K hacia la entrada del pre, y eso te va a mandar arriba el ruido del sistema...
Es un detalle simple de remediar, poniendo 8K2 y 2K7 tenés casi la misma atenuación de 12 dB y pico pero solo tenés 2K de resistencia de fuente y te dá casi 16dB menos de ruido.... Además cargás la salida del CD con 11K, que debería manejarlos sin problemas...


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 7, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que has usado valores tan altos para la entrada de CD que tiene baja impedancia de salida y podés "cargarla" sin problemas (no hacen falta los 430K que estás poniendo)???
> Ahí tenés una impedancia de fuente de 77K hacia la entrada del pre, y eso te va a mandar arriba el ruido del sistema...
> Es un detalle simple de remediar, poniendo 8K2 y 2K7 tenés casi la misma atenuación de 12 dB y pico pero solo tenés 2K de resistencia de fuente y te dá casi 16dB menos de ruido.... Además cargás la salida del CD con 11K, que debería manejarlos sin problemas...



Sabemos con Crimson que la salida de los CD Player tienen baja impedancia, pero que la entrada del pre es de alta impedancia ( grilla del 2do triodo, pin 5, de la 6EU7), por eso es que partimos de un valor alto para hacer el divisor, ahora quedé confundido  , el equipo suena bien, pero vos decís que tiene que sonar mejor ( menos ruido), pero es antagónico con lo sugerido por Crimson, que era precisamente también mantener bien abajo el ruido del sistema, ojo, esto no quita que vos tengas razón, interesante seria debatir este tema con Crimson, *ustedes dos saben mucho más que yo*, y de paso aprendo.
Igualmente probaré con lo valores sugeridos por vos.-
Dr Zoiberg, Muchas Gracias por colaborar y participar en el tema.-

Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## diepalmieri (Ago 8, 2014)

Estimados, en un libro que yo tengo de amplificadores valvulares (Gustavo lo vió), tiene el circuito del PRE RCA y coloca un pote de 1Mohm después de la entrada de CD, TUNER, ETC. (en el lugar que Gustavo coloco el divisor resistivo) para nivelar con la de Phono y no haya tanto cambio de volumen al cambiar las entradas. Por lo tanto el divisor resistivo de Gustavo no esta tan errado. Yo estoy armando el pre y voy a tener que hacer lo mismo al momento de probar... Saludos, Diego


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .... valores tan altos...



Son manías de viejo Dr. (recuerde que en vejez le gano ). Recuerdo hace muchos años (tenía pelo y en nuestro país se fabricaban cosas) yo trabajaba en Mauro Comunicaciones, y vino a repararse una vieja consola "Osvaldo Mauro") de principios de los '60. Le querían insertar un híbrido telefónico de 600 ohm de impedancia y la cosa no caminaba bien. Alguno propuso que era la válvula agotada (creo una EF86, un pentodo de entrada), se reemplazó pero siguió elproblema,no tenía "vida" sonaba raro. Se recurrió a un viejo integrante del clan que dijo "la entrada de la válvula trabaja mal si la resistencia de reja  es de un valor bajo " (teoría sacada tal vez del Necronomicón) y le hizo la siguiente adaptación:



Por supuesto,la cosa cambió para mejor. De allí que cuando uso algo a válvulas lo cargo a la entrada con valores superiores a 82K . ¡¡Por las dudas vio!! ¡¡Para que la válvula trabaje felí!!
Igual no creo que sea problema probar con otro divisor, así nos sacamos la duda, aquí estamos para derrumbar viejos mitos 

Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 8, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Como la sensibilidad de entrada de las etapas de potencia  es de 0,4 V rms, y los preamplificadores con control de tonos tienen a su salida 1,25 V rms con los controles de tono a mitad de rango, se buscó a través de un divisor de tensión el valor apropiado para atenuar la señal y llegar con una tensión de 0,375 V rms, dando lugar a que cuando se apliquen los controles más allá del rango medio se llegue a 0,4 V rms requeridos, los valores encontrados son para R1= 220 KΩ y para R2 (ground) = 100 KΩ.-
> De igual modo se procedió con la entrada de los preamplificadores, dado que su sensibilidad es de 0,5 V rms, y la salida del CD Player es de 2 V rms, se buscaron los valores apropiados para estar un poco debajo de los 0,5 V rms, precisamente 0,465 V rms, y los valores encontrados son para R1= 330 KΩ y para R2 (ground) = 100 KΩ .-
> Debo decir que ha funcionado todo correctamente, y que esto lo he logrado con la* inmensa* *colaboración de "Crimson"*  .-
> 
> ...



No estoy muy de acuerdo con emplear valores tan altos para los divisores potenciométricos. Sugeriría valores mínimos para no cargar excesivamente al reproductor de CD ó a los preamplificadores (atendiendo a sus impedancias de salida) y no generar así distorsiones propias por sobrecargas. Esto minimiza el ruido térmico y mejora el roll off en alta frecuencia.

No veo nada bien el atenuar la señal ni bien entra al equipo y distribuirla (ya atenuada) por todo su interior hasta la etapa que la amplifique. Siempre conviene atenuar en la entrada de la etapa que la amplifique importantemente y "llegarle" desde los conectores distantes en niveles lo más altos posibles (es decir, sin atenuación).. Lo mejor: distancias mínimas entre conectores de entrada de señal y entrada a la etapa de amplificación (donde pueda alojarse la atenuación, de ser estrictamente necesaria; caso contrario, evitarla es mejor aún).

Saludos

PD: fijate si te sirve de algo este enlace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/orden-componentes-cadena-amplificacion-101085/#post819856





crimson dijo:


> Son manías de viejo Dr. (recuerde que en vejez le gano ). Recuerdo hace muchos años (tenía pelo y en nuestro país se fabricaban cosas) yo trabajaba en Mauro Comunicaciones, y vino a repararse una vieja consola "Osvaldo Mauro") de principios de los '60. Le querían insertar un híbrido telefónico de 600 ohm de impedancia y la cosa no caminaba bien. Alguno propuso que era la válvula agotada (creo una EF86, un pentodo de entrada), se reemplazó pero siguió elproblema,no tenía "vida" sonaba raro. Se recurrió a un viejo integrante del clan que dijo "la entrada de la válvula trabaja mal si la resistencia de reja  es de un valor bajo " (teoría sacada tal vez del Necronomicón) y le hizo la siguiente adaptación:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 115341
> Por supuesto,la cosa cambió para mejor. De allí que cuando uso algo a válvulas lo cargo a la entrada con valores superiores a 82K . ¡¡Por las dudas vio!! ¡¡Para que la válvula trabaje felí!!
> Igual no creo que sea problema probar con otro divisor, así nos sacamos la duda, aquí estamos para derrumbar viejos mitos
> Saludos C



Fijate que previo a la resistencia de 220 K hay una de "cierre" de la entrada de 680 ohmios (intermediando un capacitor de 0,1 uF). Muy probablemente, la de 680 ohmios es la causante de mejorar el ruido y la de 220 K (con su condensador asociado de 0,1 uF) ayude a manejar mejor a la válvula.

En lo personal, cuando me tocó atenuar señales, lo hice siempre como lo he descripto y me dió el mejor resultado en cuanto a ruido inducido, ruido térmico y respuesta en alta frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No veo nada bien el atenuar la señal ni bien entra al equipo y distribuirla (ya atenuada) por todo su interior hasta la etapa que la amplifique.
> 
> Fijate que previo a la resistencia de 220 K hay una de "cierre" de la entrada de 680 ohmios (intermediando un capacitor de 0,1 uF). Muy probablemente, la de 680 ohmios es la causante de mejorar el ruido y la de 220 K (con su condensador asociado de 0,1 uF) ayude a manejar mejor a la válvula.



Hola Diego, el atenuador está directamente sobre la grilla de la válvula de entrada, no al principio y la señal atenuada paseando por todo el equipo. 
En la consola, habían puesto la resistencia de 680 ohm de la grilla a masa (aún hoy veo algunos preamplificadores con ese sistema) y no sonaba bien... justamente el cambio se logró cuando entre la grilla y masa se puso una resistencia de valor elevado y la impedancia de entrada se fijó por la susodicha resistencia de 680 ohm. ¿Porqué sucede esto? No sé, y tampoco lo investigué, dejé las válvulas hace muchos años, yo las sufrí trabajando con amplificadores de ese tipo: microfonismos, peso exagerado, inducción en los micrófonos, excesivo cuidado en el transporte (un golpe en caliente y a cambiar las EL34), las abandoné a su suerte apenas tuve mi primer amplificador transistorizado (Fapesa). Conservo solamente un par de 6146W y  una 12BY7 para (cuando me jubile) armarme un transmisorcito para 6Mts.
Por supuesto que comprendo lo del valor bajo en el divisor, pero al momento de elegir (uno se basa en su experiencia) elijo como resistencia de grilla un valor alto-pero-no-tanto. ¿Funcionará mejor, igual, o peor en el equipo de Gustavo? Simple: esperemos que cambie las resistencias y veremos.
Saludos C


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 8, 2014)

lo del valor del resistor entre grilla1 y masa es todo un tema, por lo general, un bajo valor ohmico no debe implicar ningun problema, salvo cuando la tension de polarizacion de grilla1 sea muy baja (del orden de -1V o por ahí), caso la polarizacion de un pentodo de señal de alta ganancia. ya que interviene lo que se llama _potencial de contacto_.
inclusive, para amplificar señales muy debiles, se suele polarizar la valvula por potencial de contacto, con el catodo directo a masa (para señales de menos de 0.5V)
en estos casos, es indispensable que la R asociada a la grilla de control sea de alto valor (del orden de 100k o mayor). precisamente para poder proporcionar la tension de polarizacion necesaria.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 8, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Diego, el atenuador está directamente sobre la grilla de la válvula de entrada, no al principio y la señal atenuada paseando por todo el equipo.



Cuando hablé del atenuador, me refería precisamente a esta imágen en el amplificador de Gustavo:







Desde el punto de unión de las resistencias de 330 K y 100 K ohmios (desde donde sale el blindado) ya hay señal atenuada suceptible de absorver ruido, y no es lo mismo que se "monte" 1 mV de ruido sobre 465 mV de señal que 1 mV de ruido sobre 2 V de señal. Personalmente, soldaría directamente el blindado a la RCA y esas resistencias las montaría "bien cerquita" a la entrada a la grilla. Los terminales de esas resistencias: bien cortos. La mejora de señal a ruido con este simple cambio podría alcanzar los 12,67 dB. Yo tenía esa maraña de resistencias en algunas de las entradas de un amplificador AUDISON AC300 y el ruido era terrible (disponían de una pantalla entre ellas y el trafo de alimentación). Cuando las cambié, mejoró notablemente.

Por todo lo otro que mencionás de lo del valor a grilla medio alto estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo (e incluso con Hazzard), ya que no soy de la época de las válvulas y conozco muy poco al respecto (aunque supe "jugar" a los 13 o 14 años biamplificando con un amplificador a válvulas estéreo de un viejo tocadiscos Winco).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2014)

pss:
Yo de válvulas sé poco y nada (tendiendo mas a NADA que a POCO ) pero no entiendo como has conectado el atenuador... . Estás usando el atenuador como resistencia de polarización de grilla? O la grilla está polarizada aparte??? Si es este ultimo caso, entonces podés hacer el arreglo sin problemas, mandando un capacitor de por medio, tal como en el esquema de Crimson. Si es el primer caso... hummmm... estamos j0did0s.

Si la impedancia de entrada es alta, podés bajar sin drama el valor del divisor por que vas a tener menos interacción con la impedancia de entrada del circuito (y menos ruido) y el divisor no se va a ver modificado... cosa que no sucede si los valores del divisor son altos, ya que la Zin - que es alta - queda en paralelo con una resistencia de valor elevado, y ese paralelo resulta en un valor menor de la "pata inferior" del divisor y en una alteración de la constante de atenuación del mismo. Claro... estoy hablando de impedancias de entrada iguales o menores a 1MΩ...


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> ... el atenuador debería estar directamente sobre la grilla de la válvula de entrada, no al principio y la señal atenuada paseando por todo el equipo. ...


Je, se ve que lo charlamos con Gustavo solamente, que los atenuadores van cortito en el zócalo de la válvula.
Me parece que podemos negociar tablas, o un empate, fíjense el control de tonos:



entre el control de tonos y el amplificador sí o sí debe ir un atenuador con resistencias de valores altos, para respetar la carga de placa. En la entrada no hay problema, porque ya tiene su resistencia de polarización y su capacitor de paso, así que podemos poner un divisor resistivo de valor más bajo, como el de Eduardo. 
¡Es bueno discutir estos temas con seriedad, vamos descubriendo cosas que a uno sólo simplemente se le escapan!

Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 8, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> así que podemos poner un divisor resistivo de valor más bajo, como el de Eduardo.



Podés poner un divisor resistivo de valor más bajo (si la válvula ya tiene su resistencia de polarización de grilla medianamente alta y obviamente su condensador de acople de señal, como mencionaron antes), pero este divisor "externo" debe estar bien cerca del zócalo de la válvula y no como lo han implementado en la entrada de CD.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Je, se ve que lo charlamos con Gustavo solamente, que los atenuadores van cortito en el zócalo de la válvula.
> Me parece que podemos negociar tablas, o un empate, fíjense el control de tonos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 115364
> entre el control de tonos y el amplificador sí o sí debe ir un atenuador con resistencias de valores altos, para respetar la carga de placa.


Satamente!!!! Por eso solo hablé de la entrada de CD, ya que me imaginé  que los valores a la salida del pre eran por la carga de Placa.



crimson dijo:


> En la entrada no hay problema, porque ya tiene su resistencia de polarización y su capacitor de paso, así que podemos poner un divisor resistivo de valor más bajo, como el de Eduardo.


 
A la entrada tenés una impedancia de 470K, y si le mandás los 100K del divisor en paralelo, *en CA* la rama  inferior del divisor vale 100K // 470K=82K y la división resulta  82/(330 +82)= -14 dB, que son diferentes de los -12dB y monedas que  provee ese divisor según 330K + 100K, con lo cual, si le metés los 2V previstos vas a conseguir 398mV en lugar de los 465mV que esperabas, ergo... te estás comiendo un 20% extra...



crimson dijo:


> ¡Es bueno discutir estos temas con seriedad, vamos descubriendo cosas que a uno sólo simplemente se le escapan!


Naaa.....no tanta seriedad....ya me mando un OT y nos llevan al F29


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 8, 2014)

En este modo de conexión y con esas resistencias previas, los 70 a 100 pF / metro aprox. que suele tener el blindado causa un roll off en alta frecuencia muy marcado. (20700 Hz aprox. a - 3 dB, con un metro de blindado). Con 50 cm: 41400 Hz a - 3 dB, y así sucesivamente. Tener presente, que todo circuito que venga después tiene su capacidad parásita a tierra, que sumada a la del blindado, tira mucho más abajo la respuesta.

Cambiando el orden, eso se minimiza marcadamente.

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 8, 2014)

Me encanta el nivel de debate,, Gracias Crimson, Dr Zoidberg, Hazard,diegomj1973, diepalmieri, prosigan asì, mientras yo adquiero mayor conocimiento.-
No participo en la charla porque tuve que viajar a media mañana para Mar del plata por trabajo, y vuelvo el lunes, los sigo por el celular, pero es un lìo, se cuelga demasiado.-
Por favor sigan debatiendo!!!
Nuevamente Muchas gracias a todos !!!
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo 

Pd: estuve como 15 minutos para mandar este mensaje con el celular


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> No participo en la charla porque tuve que viajar a media mañana para Mar del plata por trabajo, y vuelvo el lunes, los sigo por el celular, pero es un lìo, se cuelga demasiado.-
> Por favor sigan debatiendo!!!
> Nuevamente Muchas gracias a todos !!!
> Saludos Cordiales


No problem!!! Traiga alfajores


----------



## warlok101jg (Ago 8, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Me encanta el nivel de debate,, Gracias Crimson, Dr Zoidberg, Hazard,diegomj1973, diepalmieri, prosigan asì, mientras yo adquiero mayor conocimiento.-
> No participo en la charla porque tuve que viajar a media mañana para Mar del plata por trabajo, y vuelvo el lunes, los sigo por el celular, pero es un lìo, se cuelga demasiado.-
> Por favor sigan debatiendo!!!
> Nuevamente Muchas gracias a todos !!!
> ...



Gracias a ti también Gustavo, la forma como explicas los avances son muy claros, da gusto leer el tema ademas también como tu dices agradecer a los que aportan con harta experiencia, es muy entretenido y didáctico el feedback por parte de Crimson, Dr Zoidberg, Hazard,diegomj1973, diepalmieri.

Saludos,
JG


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 8, 2014)

He efectuado una simulación más o menos aproximada de cómo podría comportarse la entrada de CD según el esquema visto en foto, para visualizar el efecto del cable mallado sobre la respuesta en alta frecuencia del sistema. He sido muy conservador con los valores de impedancia de salida otorgados para el reproductor de CD (unos 1000 ohmios, aunque muy probablemente sea menos en la práctica). De todos modos, si la impedancia real de salida del reproductor de CD es mucho menor al dado, los efectos que se quieren mostrar van a depender muy poco de ese parámetro. Los efectos, van a depender mucho más del largo final del cable mallado, su ubicación relativa con el atenuador resistivo, su ubicación relativa con la etapa de ganancia de voltaje y su ubicación relativa con los conectores de entrada de señal desde el reproductor de CD. Entran en juego, además, los valores resistivos del atenuador y su relación a los parámetros de impedancias previas y posteriores.

Se han simulado 3 longitudes de cable mallado (resultan en 3 capacidades de 17.5 pF, 35 pF y 70 pF), que podrían corresponder a 25 cm, 50 cm y 100 cm (muy aproximadamente). Se han desestimado la resistencia propia del cable y su inductancia (para mayor simplificación).

Las curvas roja, azul y verde corresponden respectivamente a 100 cm, 50 cm y 25 cm de cable mallado, dispuesto este mismo entre atenuador y entrada de ganancia en voltaje. Las otras curvas (violeta, cian y negro) corresponden a la situación de intercambiar solamente la posición del cable mallado y el atenuador resistivo (variando posteriormente la longitud, obviamente). Se ve claramente la ventaja en el roll off en alta frecuencia.

En el otro gráfico, se muestra lo mismo pero empleando menores valores resistivos para el atenuador (10 veces menos). Se ve claramente que la incidencia de cambiar el mallado de lugar es mucho menor al caso anterior. Aún así mejora notablemente la respuesta en alta frecuencia. Hay, también, una menor incidencia en la atenuación final proyectada, por parte de la impedancia de 470 K (la entrada de la etapa de ganancia en voltaje) => ver la diferencia que se suscita entre las atenuaciones de ambos grupos de gráficas (de - 14 a - 13 dB en el rango medio).




​Saludos

PD: tener presente, que a los pF del cable mallado se deben sumar los pF parásitos de la etapa de amplificación y los pF parásitos de la resistencia del divisor de 100 K (en esta última, conviene jugar con una de mayor potencia, para reducir simultáneamente el ruido térmico: no por reducción de R sino de T). Otra posibilidad, es desdoblar la resistencia de 100 K en dos o más resistencias en serie (disminuye la capacidad resultante y se distribuye P reduciendo T). Los pF del cable mallado que pongamos por fuera del equipo hasta el reproductor de CD (muchas veces 1,5 m normalmente) pueden influir adicionalmente en la respuesta en alta frecuencia. Con todo esto quiero dejar claro que el efecto puede ser muy marcado (externamente puede llegar a alcanzarse 100 a 200 pF cómodamente e, internamente, otro tanto). De no tomarse los recaudos sugeridos, ambas capacidades afectan siempre la respuesta en alta frecuencia, pero la capacidad interna (el cableado interior) puede hacerlo más marcadamente que la externa (el cableado exterior a otros equipos, como el reproductor de CD), de mediar atenuador.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 8, 2014)

Diego: capaz que es por mi celular, pero no se ven los tres gràficos.-
Con respecto a la longitud de los resistores en los conectores RCA, estàn asì por que estàn provisorios y de prueba, hay que tener en cuenta tambièn que esa entrada tambièn es provisoria, dado que la entrada del pre va a ir conectada a la llave selectora de entradas: CD, Radio, pre de MIC, pre de Fono Magnètico, Mezclador y de ahì a los conectores de entrada RCA.-
El lunes cuando vuelvo a Bs.As. lo vemos mejor, igualmente se puede ver en este post todos los circuitos completos y conectados, pàgina 6 mensaje #119 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...alvular-50w-rms-canal-hi-fi-81356/index6.html
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 8, 2014)

OK.

Luego lo analizamos.

Saludos


----------



## maton00 (Ago 8, 2014)

Excelente como va la cosa de los alfajores 
Perdon por el salirme del tema pero se podria tratar como por ahí alguien menciono de dejar cortitos los cables de las resistencias y pegadas a la válvula a para mejorar el tema del ruido además de poder incorporar un capacitor de unos 10 pF para mejorar la respuesta por la componente capacitiva del cable de entrada. 




​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 8, 2014)

maton00 dijo:


> Excelente como va la cosa de los alfajores
> Perdon por el salirme del tema pero se podria tratar como por ahí alguien menciono de dejar cortitos los cables de las resistencias y pegadas a la válvula a para mejorar el tema del ruido además de poder incorporar un capacitor de unos 10 pF para mejorar la respuesta por la componente capacitiva del cable de entrada.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 115386



Se puede compensar con ese capacitor en paralelo a la de 330 K (o sobre el valor de resistencia que finalmente se use), pero hay que conocer muy bien los otros parámetros intervinientes para no sobrecompensar y crear un énfasis en la respuesta en alta frecuencia (o, peor aún, por encima del rango alto audible).

No analicé si con 10 pF es suficiente, pero mucho más sencillo e inteligente resulta en ahorrar componentes y ver cómo acomodar mínimamente las cosas que se tienen para evitar desagradables efectos.

Las compensaciones exactas son muy difíciles de lograr en la práctica, y más en alta frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2014)

El tema de la posición del atenuador es medio HUMMMMMM , y depende de que se quiera hacer exactamente.
Por ejemplo, la entrada del pre es de (razonablemente) alta impedancia *pero no tiene nada para atajar interferencias de RF*..., lo que se soluciona con un cap a masa a la entrada del pre y una resistencia en serie, para que ambos formen un FPB a 100 o 200 kHz o por ahí (hay que simularlo para ver cual es la atenuación en la zona de lo 20kHz en cada caso). La forma mas fácil de poner este filtro es agregar un cap en paralelo con la pata a masa del divisor (que ahora vale 100K), por que la salida de CD está muy controlada en cuanto a las armónicas presentes y hay poco riesgo de lograr una impedancia de entrada excesivamente baja por la presencia de ese capacitor. El problema es que el cap y el atenuador DEBEN estar a la entrada - en la ficha, si es posible - para impedir que el cable irradie RF dentro de la caja ... lo cual es totalmente opuesto a lo que proponen de ponerlo cerca de la válvula.

En fin... todo depende de que se busque hacer...
.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2014)

Creo, personalmente, que todo se reduce siempre a una situación de compromiso:

1) Por un lado, conviene transportar señales al más alto nivel posible, para enfatizar la relación señal a ruido.
2) Por otro lado, conviene evitar atenuaciones (en la medida de lo posible), por la misma situación anterior. Para esto mismo, cuando se tienen que integrar las amplificaciones y procesos de varias señales de muy diferentes características en un mismo equipo, se suele emplear una arquitectura similar al formato de "espina de pescado", donde la señal más débil se inyecta en el punto más alejado a la etapa de salida, otra señal menos débil se inyecta (suma) en un punto menos alejado a la etapa de salida y la señal más fuerte se inyecta (suma) en un punto muy cercano a la etapa de salida.
3) Los circuitos valvulares tienen predominancia de impedancias importantes, por la relación más común de altos voltajes a bajas corrientes => son más suceptibles a actuar como antenas que otros tipos de tecnologías. Esto supone que pueden captar tanto como irradiar.
4) La protección a RF debe actuar por encima de determinadas frecuencias concretas y debe estar cumplida por componentes específicos dispuestos para ese fin y en lugares estratégicos dentro del circuito.

Personalmente, creo que las limitaciones de respuesta y/o compensaciones de magnitud y fase deben preverse solamente en torno al elemento activo y no fuera de él (atendiendo a las limitaciones y características del elemento activo). Esto supone que las líneas pasivas de transporte o acople de señal (entre etapas) deben ofrecer mínimo o nulo impedimento al paso de señal (dentro del rango de uso). Si una línea de conexión está actuando como filtro paso bajo con su frecuencia de corte superior dentro del rango de uso, ya no se la puede considerar como tal.

Saludos

PD: le podemos proponer a Gustavo que pruebe un canal de la entrada para CD con el atenuador pegado a la válvula y, el otro canal de la entrada para CD con el atenuador pegado a la ficha RCA para panel (este último ya lo ha probado). Luego, que verifique si tiene inserción de RF en algún caso y que compare los anchos de banda audible logrados en ambos casos, así como también que compare los posibles ruidos inducidos (marcando la relación señal a ruido). Incluso que pruebe con distintas longitudes de cables externos RCA a RCA para interconectar el reproductor de CD con esas entradas correspondientes en el ampli. Un osciloscopio y un generador de audio no vendrían nada mal para arribar a conclusiones concretas. Su apreciación personal subjetiva también sería bienvenida.

Mi mayor temor acerca de disponer el atenuador pegado a la ficha RCA es que el tramo de cable mallado en conjunto con el valor de las resistencias del mismo atenuador formen un FPB muy marcado dentro del rango audible, dejando expuesto (en la zona donde se marcaría esa atenuación, es decir, en la de alta frecuencia audible) a que se cuele algún ruido generado por el propio amplificador dentro de la caja con suficiente nivel como para complicar una adecuada relación señal a ruido en alta frecuencia (ya sea proveniente de las líneas de alimentación, intermodulaciones, etc.). Recordar que las señales de alta frecuencia audible son, por lo general, bastante más débiles a las de baja frecuencia audible => hay que preservarlas al máximo. El filtro contra la RF externa podría disponerse jugando con la impedancia de salida del reproductor de CD (un capacitor en derivación en la misma RCA y antes del atenuador, de entre 680 pF a 1 nF; de todos modos, habría que simular o medir en función de las características más comunes y frecuentes de reproductores a poder conectar ahí). Luego, los 70 pF o lo que tenga finalmente el cable mallado dentro del equipo, influirían poco o nada en ese corte de RF externa y en la respuesta de alta frecuencia audible (de disponer el atenuador pegado a la válvula).


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 11, 2014)

Ya estoy de vuelta, desde ya muy agradecido por la colaboración de todos uds.  , realizaré las pruebas propuestas , debo mencionarles que como bien se ha dicho hay que buscar una solución que sea la mejor opción dentro de un márgen de posibilidades técnicas aceptables, dado que como expliqué anteriormente la entrada para CD player es provisoria y de prueba, para analizar cual divisor de tensión es el más adecuado y luego quede definitivo, dado que hay más entradas de fuentes de señales, ( pre fono mágnético, pre micrófono, Radio, mezclador ), he previsto la utilización de una llave selectora de entradas; por cada entrada y canal deberé hacer un divisor de tensión para mantener las señales equilibradas, en definitiva quiero decir, llegar a las etapas de potencia con los +- 0,4 V rms requeridos,  como las entradas son varias,  me parece que la opción más valida sería hacer los divisores de tensión sobre la llave selectora.-

CIRCUITO COMPLETO INTEGRADO





Sin llave selectora





Con llave selectora





Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que has usado valores tan altos para la entrada de CD que tiene baja impedancia de salida y podés "cargarla" sin problemas (no hacen falta los 430K que estás poniendo)???
> Ahí tenés una impedancia de fuente de 77K hacia la entrada del pre, y eso te va a mandar arriba el ruido del sistema...
> Es un detalle simple de remediar, poniendo 8K2 y 2K7 tenés casi la misma atenuación de 12 dB y pico pero solo tenés 2K de resistencia de fuente y te dá casi 16dB menos de ruido.... Además cargás la salida del CD con 11K, que debería manejarlos sin problemas...



Usando el* " Divisor de Tensión Dr. Zoidberg "* , mejoró notablemente el sonido  , sobre todo en los CD grabados actualmente, los cuales están muy comprimidos, R1 la mantuve en 8K2 y R2 la varié de 2K7 a 2K35, para mantener la tensión de señal por debajo de los 0,5 V (0,445 V).-
Por ahora todo sigue en prueba, de hecho construí un chasis de cartón para hacer un solo canal del pre de micrófono y del pre de fono magnético, con el objeto de ver si con uno solo de ellos y con los ajustes necesarios, puede cumplir las dos funciones.-
A medida que vaya haciendo estos pre de prueba, iré publicándolos.-






















Saludos Cordiales
*Cartonero Gustavo*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2014)

Bien ahí Gustavo!!!.

¿Podés comentar (aunque sea subjetivamente, al menos, si no has hecho mediciones aún) en qué áreas notás las diferencias con el anterior divisor?

¿Has podido medir la capacidad del tramo de mallado que sale de ese divisor a la entrada del circuito, para conocer si hay chances de mejoras adicionales?

Saludos

PD: me sorprende lo de las mejoras en las grabaciones más comprimidas, como comentaste. Hubiese esperado mejoras en el rango alto, solamente.

PD2: sos prolijísimo hasta con un chasis de cartón: ¡¡¡Qué lo parió!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 18, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Bien ahí Gustavo!!!.
> 
> ¿Podés comentar (aunque sea subjetivamente, al menos, si no has hecho mediciones aún) en qué áreas notás las diferencias con el anterior divisor?
> 
> ...




Diego: el comentario que hice en el #209 es ya subjetivo, por que la medición está hecha con el orejómetro, y si bien dije que mejoró notablemente el sonido, y de hecho es así, también debo decir que la mejora se nota desde los medios altos hacia los altos.-
Con respecto a la medición de la capacitancia del cable mallado, la realizaré una vez que quede establecido el largo justo que va a llevar, debido a lo explicado en el # 208, (ver 3ra  imágen : llave selectora ) y a lo que vos llamás y está Ok : soluciones de compromiso.-
Las mediciones con osciloscopio, por lo menos a lo que respecta a con entrada de CD Player, Crimson me dijo que en vez de realizarla con un generador de señales de audio, usara un CD de prueba que abarca sonidos en toda la gama, y de ahí con el osciloscopio buscar el divisor más apropiado, Crimson quedó en conseguirlo, cuando lo tenga haremos las pruebas.-
Quizás Crimson que es el autor intelectual de la idea, pueda comentarnos porque es más apropiado que hacerlo con el generador de señales.-
Muchas Gracias!!! por el comentario del chasis de cartón .-
Saludos Cordiales
Cartonero Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Las mediciones con osciloscopio, por lo menos a lo que respecta a con entrada de CD Player, Crimson me dijo que en vez de realizarla con un generador de señales de audio, usara un CD de prueba que abarca sonidos en toda la gama, y de ahí con el osciloscopio buscar el divisor más apropiado, *Crimson quedó en conseguirlo, cuando lo tenga haremos las pruebas*.-


*Por acá* hay para buscarlo...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2014)

Las diferencias entre el primer divisor que habías probado y este último deben ser bastante notorias, ya que el codo de corte en alta frecuencia que te produce solamente la capacidad del mallado (sin haberle cambiado el largo, lo que supongo has hecho) mejora unas 42 veces aprox. (que resulta de la relación de cambio de valores de resistencias entre los divisores). Es decir, la incidencia de la capacidad del mallado se vuelve mucho menos molesta ahora.

Existe un pequeño desplazamiento del corte en baja frecuencia debido al cambio, que implica una suba de un 16,4 % aprox. con los nuevos valores. Por regla general, cuando empleás divisores de alto valor resistivo, tenés una mejor reproducción de graves y empeoramiento de los agudos. Por el contrario, cuando empleás divisores de bajo valor resistivo, tenés una mejor reproducción de agudos y empeoramiento de los graves. En ambos casos, se ha supuesto que no se modifican las impedancias previas (de las fuentes de señal) ni las posteriores de carga. Adicionalmente, debés considerar lo del ruido térmico que sí afecta mayormente al primer caso, a diferencia del segundo.

Por lo que has mencionado con respecto a la mejora notada en las grabaciones comprimidas, se me ocurre que para encontrarle una explicación técnica al caso, se podría entrar en juego el efecto de la cargabilidad del divisor con la variación de carga que produce la etapa de entrada de preamplificación con la frecuencia: en el primer caso, podría haber diferencias de hasta 1,3 dB aprox. (con cargas mínimas supuestas de 470 K); mientras que en el último caso, podría haber diferencias de hasta 0,035 dB aprox. Igual, sería interesante escuchar otras opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 19, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Las diferencias entre el primer divisor que habías probado y este último deben ser bastante notorias, ya que el codo de corte en alta frecuencia que te produce solamente la capacidad del mallado (sin haberle cambiado el largo, lo que supongo has hecho) mejora unas 42 veces aprox. (que resulta de la relación de cambio de valores de resistencias entre los divisores). Es decir, la incidencia de la capacidad del mallado se vuelve mucho menos molesta ahora.
> 
> Existe un pequeño desplazamiento del corte en baja frecuencia debido al cambio, que implica una suba de un 16,4 % aprox. con los nuevos valores. Por regla general, cuando empleás divisores de alto valor resistivo, tenés una mejor reproducción de graves y empeoramiento de los agudos. Por el contrario, cuando empleás divisores de bajo valor resistivo, tenés una mejor reproducción de agudos y empeoramiento de los graves. En ambos casos, se ha supuesto que no se modifican las impedancias previas (de las fuentes de señal) ni las posteriores de carga. Adicionalmente, debés considerar lo del ruido térmico que sí afecta mayormente al primer caso, a diferencia del segundo.
> 
> ...



Sí, ahora que lo has mencionado es así, haciendo escuchas más intensivas y con mayor detenimiento he notado que hay una pequeña merma en los graves , que con el volumen bajo lo compenso con el control loudness, pero con mediana y alta potencia debo compensarlo con más rosca al pote de graves, probablemente la solución este en un punto intermedio entre el viejo divisor y este nuevo, y lo mejor será hacerlo con instrumentos.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2014)

Si quieren saber que pasa no queda otra que medir la respuesta en frecuencia con uno y otro divisor, pero no hay justificación técnica para que "empeoren" los graves con un divisor resistivo de bajo valor, mientras que si la hay para que "empeoren" los agudos por el FPB que genera el divisor y la capacidad parásita del cable.
Lo que sí es probable es que te hayas acostumbrado a escuchar menos agudos de lo "correcto" (aunque lo dudo mucho) y que ahora, al sonar como deben, los notes mas que los graves... pero no es mas que eso... siesque...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 20, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si quieren saber que pasa no queda otra que medir la respuesta en frecuencia con uno y otro divisor, pero no hay justificación técnica para que "empeoren" los graves con un divisor resistivo de bajo valor, mientras que si la hay para que "empeoren" los agudos por el FPB que genera el divisor y la capacidad parásita del cable.
> Lo que sí es probable es que te hayas acostumbrado a escuchar menos agudos de lo "correcto" (aunque lo dudo mucho) y que ahora, al sonar como deben, los notes mas que los graves... pero no es mas que eso... siesque...


edu, cambia la frecuencia de corte en baja frecuencia porque la resistencia de carga que representa ese divisor resistivo para el equipo reproductor, compone un filtro paso bajo de 1er orden en conjunto con el condensador de salida de dicho reproductor.
si bajas el valor ohmico del divisor, corres la frecuencia de corte.

igual, es hilar, recontra fino lo que estamos discutiendo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2014)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> edu, cambia la frecuencia de corte en baja frecuencia porque la resistencia de carga que representa ese divisor resistivo para el equipo reproductor, compone un filtro paso bajo de 1er orden en conjunto con el condensador de salida de dicho reproductor.
> si bajas el valor ohmico del divisor, corres la frecuencia de corte.


Si.. un pasa altos , pero resulta que de la fuente de señal no tengo ningún control, así que a menos que venga una especificación de cuanto es la carga mínima para respetar el límite inferior de la respuesta en frecuencia declarada en el manual... poco y nada puedo hacer, excepto confiar en el diseñador...  (con que tenga mas de 2 µF ya estamos hechos).



hazard_1998 dijo:


> igual, es hilar, recontra fino lo que estamos discutiendo...


Seee... bastante fino, pero importante si querés algo HiEnd en serio  (para todo lo demás existe http://www.stereophile.com)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 20, 2014)

Si bien las diferencias entre un divisor y otro existen técnicamente (si se normalizan en amplitud ambos anchos de banda, y analizando sus frecuencias de corte inferior a - 3 dB, sale la diferencia mencionada ó algo parecido), no justifica tampoco volverse locos por eso. Al fin y al cabo, esas diferencias estarán alrededor del 15 % ó algo más ó algo menos (como comenté antes), aún considerando la influencia real de una Zout de entre 50 a 150 ohmios (o incluso algo más también) en la salida del reproductor de CD. Incluso, no se supuso capacitor de acople entre la salida del rep. de CD y el divisor (ya que es propio de cada equipo), para mayor simplificación del modelo: colocar uno muy grande o uno de 10 uF influyen adicionalmente en ese desplazamiento de frecuencia de corte inferior. Lo que sí supuse en el modelo es una carga fija después del divisor de 470 K y un capacitor de paso de 1 uF (que se tendría que verificar bien cúales son los valores reales).

Esa diferencia la mencioné para que Gustavo lo supiese de antemano y sepa qué podía esperar con los cambios (que de hecho lo notó ó creyó notar).

De todos modos, es hilar muy fino ya. Y como sugerí antes, unas mediciones podrían respaldar lo que digo.

Sí tiene que resultar mucho más notorio el cambio en los agudos (y eso no tiene objeción), ya que el mallado influye y mucho (y más en la ubicación que probablemente lo deje). Adicionalmente, puede notarse alguna mejora en el hiss de fondo.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 20, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si.. un pasa altos , pero resulta que de la fuente de señal no tengo ningún control, así que a menos que venga una especificación de cuanto es la carga mínima para respetar el límite inferior de la respuesta en frecuencia declarada en el manual... poco y nada puedo hacer, excepto confiar en el diseñador...  (con que tenga mas de 2 µF ya estamos hechos).


perdon edu, si, pasa altos y no paso bajo... se me chispoteó 



> Seee... bastante fino, pero importante si querés algo HiEnd en serio  (para todo lo demás existe http://www.stereophile.com)


jajajajajj seee. para todo lo demas, stereophile.com y FAyV.com.........


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 20, 2014)

Obviamente que cada reproductor de CD será un caso, pero, si a Gustavo le sirve de dato, en un antiguo rep. de CD SHARP DX-250R que dispongo, la mínima impedancia de carga de salida que especifica el manual es de 10 K ohmios (detallado para no provocar atenuaciones en la respuesta en baja frecuencia, no por distorsión). Si dispone de capacitor de salida o es de acople directo, sinceramente nunca lo miré en detalle.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 20, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Obviamente que cada reproductor de CD será un caso, pero, si a Gustavo le sirve de dato, en un antiguo rep. de CD SHARP DX-250R que dispongo, la mínima impedancia de carga de salida que especifica el manual es de 10 K ohmios (detallado para no provocar atenuaciones en la respuesta en baja frecuencia, no por distorsión). Si dispone de capacitor de salida o es de acople directo, sinceramente nunca lo miré en detalle.
> 
> Saludos


como experiencia personal, no conozco ningun reproductor ni sinto, ni placa de sonido de pc que en sus salidas de señal el acoplamiento sea directo.... por lo general, el acoplamiento está hecho con un electrolitico polarizado, con la placa negativa mirando al RCA.... en la placa de sonido que tengo ahora (una infrasonic quartet) el electrolitico está desacoplado con un poliester metalizado.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 20, 2014)

Congratulaciones a todos vosotros por el nivel de intercambio de ideas y conocimientos !!!!   
Si debo mencionar nuevamente, que la pequeña ( pequeñisima ) merma en baja frecuencia con el nuevo divisor es real y no aparente, y esto surge de mantener en 1er lugar y para cada divisor en cada prueba correspondiente, los potes de graves y agudos en una misma posición y del mismo modo el atenuador de volumen, con el control loudness conectado y sin este también, por un lado escuchando ( orejómetro), y por otro lado con un alcahuetómetro accidental ( pedacito semi-suelto de madera terciada del escritorio que resuena o vibra a determinado nivel de volumen y en conjunto con un determinado nivel del control de graves );  Muy rudimentario, ¿no? , Ja, Ja, Ja, .- 
Igualmente como dije antes se harán las pruebas como corresponde, o sea con instrumentos.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 20, 2014)

Esto que subo es muuuuy aproximado, pero mostraría (muy a grosso modo) lo que sucedería con algunos valores tentativos elegidos para el rep. de CD, el preamp. y el cable mallado. Se ha incorporado un capacitor de acople en la salida del rep. de CD. Con ese capacitor, los corrimientos podrían ser aún mayores a los 16,4 % que anteriormente les había anticipado (igual, todo es muy provisorio y se deberían "meter" valores reales para saber por dónde estamos más o menos parados). La curva roja es para el atenuador con altas R y la azul para bajas R. Los módulos K son para efectuar la normalización y posterior comparativa.



Saludos

PD: la palabra final la va a tener Gustavo cuando mida con el instrumental y releve el verdadero ancho de banda logrado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 22, 2014)

Complementando un poquito más lo del anterior post: debo agregar que dependiendo del valor del capacitor de acople que exista a la salida del rep. de CD (si es que lo trae), las frecuencias de corte inferior que definen ambos atenuadores (el de alta R y el de baja R) pueden tender a similar valor (con mínimas diferencias, si esa capacidad es muy importante ó es directamente acoplado). Las diferencias se van a suscitar mayormente en alta frecuencia, en el ruido térmico y, posiblemente, en alguna alinealidad en la banda pasante (debido a cómo se comporte la entrada del preamp. con la frecuencia).

Aquí la situación mencionada:



Resulta evidente que con atenuadores de baja R se obtiene un mayor ancho de banda.

Como había propuesto anteriormente, podría probarse además con el mallado entre el RCA y el atenuador como se indica a contiuación:



Eso traería alguna ventaja en alta frecuencia, aún empleando cualquiera de las dos opciones de atenuador probadas:



Es interesante notar que el atenuador de alta R ahora se comporta similar al de baja R, en el extremo alto del espectro. Solamente se diferencian en el ruido térmico y en alguna posible alinealidad que provoque la entrada del preamp. con la frecuencia (y, obviamente, existen diferencias también en la parte baja del espectro, acorde al capacitor de acople que exista en el rep. de CD).

Para la gráfica expuesta, se ha supuesto una capacidad de acople en la salida del rep. de CD de 1 uF.

Ahora, veamos qué sucede si esa capacidad es muy importante ó es de acople directo:



Si bien los dos anchos de banda resultan muy similares, se van a diferenciar en el ruido térmico y en alguna posible alinealidad que provoque la entrada del preamp. con la frecuencia. Aquí la ventaja corre para el atenuador de baja R, también.

Saludos

PD: si bien se considera que no podemos modificar la capacidad de acople en la salida del rep. de CD (es decir, es un parámetro fijo de partida, a no ser que modifiquemos el rep., cosa que no aconsejo), es solamente para conocer dónde podemos estar más o menos parados.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 23, 2014)

Terminé el pre de micrófono de prueba  , recién hoy pude hacerlo, requirió poco tiempo, mañana si puedo, lo conecto al amplificador y lo pruebo, espero tener buen resultado con esta* " especie **cartónica "*  .- 

*Esquemático*


*Protocartonboard IMG 1*


*Protocartonboard IMG 2*


Saludos Cordiales
*Cartonero Gustavo*


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 24, 2014)

Hoy probé el pre de micrófono de prueba y funciona bien  , tenía dudas con respecto a si funcionaría con micrófonos dinámicos de baja impedancia, que generalmente son los que vienen ahora y desde hace largo tiempo, hice la prueba con un par de micrófonos dinámicos inalámbricos con transmisores y receptor UHF, cuya salida de audio (receptor) es de baja impedancia, si bien en el manual no lo especifica, tengo entendido que varían por marcas y/o modelos entre los 200 y 600 Ω, la verdad tiene muy buena ganancia, el circuito (ver esquemático en el mensaje anterior), es muy simple y con muy pocos componentes, el hecho que se lo presente como de baja distorsión, es solo porque utiliza una válvula tipo 5879, que es un pentodo de corte neto, desarrolado para Hi-Fi, donde su cualidad es su muy bajo nivel de ruido, zumbido, y ausencia de microfonismo.-
Comenzaré en estos dias el armado del pre de prueba para fono mágnetico, ahí quiero hacer unos arreglos, los cuales son ver si con una par de llaves inversoras puedo usar el micrófono y/o el fono magnético, la idea es usar dichas inversoras para desconectar el ecualizador RIAA para el uso del mic. y conectarlo para el uso del fono magnético, si logro que esta " versión libre " funcione bien, entonces podré obviar el pre de micrófono, sino deberé montar los dos.-









*“Protocartonboard” ® es una marca registrada de GusMore Labs Inc., Todos los derechos reservados, queda prohibido el uso total o parcial para fines comerciales, no siendo así para uso personal.-*

Saludos Cordiales
*Cartonero Gustavo*


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 31, 2014)

Terminé hace un ratito nomás el preamplificador *de prueba *de fono magnético con ecualización RIAA , este me llevo más tiempo, debido a que tiene más componentes, más a la tarde lo conectaré al amplificador para hacer las pruebas que tengo previstas.-
El esquemático original esta hecho para la válvula 7025/12AX7/ECC83, en el esquemático que publico he cambiado la disposición del conexionado del zócalo para la utilización de la válvula 6EU7, de iguales performances que la 7025.-
 Para más información y *el porque de reemplazar la* *7025/12AX7/ECC83 por la 6EU7 ver* :_Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas_

*ESQUEMATICO*






Saludos Cordiales
Cartonero Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 4, 2014)

La prueba del pre de fono magnético de prueba anduvo bien   , tiene muy buena ganancia , lo probé con una bandeja giradiscos Sincron C-71H con una cápsula Pickering V-15, conjunto que había comprado en el año 1982 y que con el advenimiento del CD, estuvo durmiendo el sueño de los justos en el altillo de casa por más de 23 años (1991), como estaba bien guardada y limpia, lo único que tuve que cambiarle fue la polea de goma, que estaba dura y reseca.- 
Luego probé el pre sin ninguna modificación con el set de micrófonos UHF, y si bien funcionaron, los graves eran muy redundantes y los agudos muy escasos, producto de la ecualización RIAA, así que procedí a anular la ecualización, que era como estaba pensado, y ahí los micrófonos reproducieron muy bien, como la ganancia con los micrófonos es muy, muy alta, la compensé con los potes del receptor UHF de los micrófonos, cuando encare los pre definitivos en el amplificador, deberé buscar el valor omhico de R6 que para fono magnético es de 470K y que calculo que para micrófono tendrá que estar en el orden de los 1M5, y como todo ese sector es de alta impedancia, Crimson me dio la idea que para no tener que ir con cables de señal a una llave selectora fono / mic, colocar entonces cerca del zócalo de la válvula un mini relay ( doble inversor) y hacer el cambio ahí mismo, uno cambia R6 por R6", y el otro desconecta o conecta la ecualización RIAA.-  
Como todo ahora quedó mas o menos en limpio, y que con estas pruebas, se puede obviar el pre de micrófono, dado que se puede cumplir las dos funciones, encarare los dos pre definitivos ( uno por canal) en el amplificador.-









*“Procartonboard” ® es una marca registrada de GusMore Labs Inc., Todos los derechos reservados, queda prohibido el uso total o parcial para fines comerciales, no siendo así para uso personal.-*

Saludos Cordiales
*Cartonero Gustavo *


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 7, 2014)

Excelente trabajo Gustavo!!!

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 13, 2014)

He empezado la construcción del pre fono magnético definitivo en el chasis del amplificador, estoy haciendo el canal B, luego de terminado, comenzaré con el canal A.-
Ver imágenes.-











Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 15, 2014)

Va tomando forma, Gustavo!!!. Te está quedando muy prolijo!!!.

¿Son mis ojos o algún defecto de la foto o estoy viendo una resistencia de 120 K tostada?

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Va tomando forma, Gustavo!!!. Te está quedando muy prolijo!!!.
> 
> ¿Son mis ojos o algún defecto de la foto o estoy viendo una resistencia de 120 K tostada?
> 
> Saludos



Muchas Gracias Diego !!!! 
Con respecto a la resistencias de 120K 2 W, ejemmm,siiiiiii, están un poco tostaditas, no son de los pre, sino de las etapas de potencia, y precisamente de uno de los 3 lazos de realimentación negativa que tiene este circuito y específicamente es el lazo que va de las placas de las válvulas de salida hacia los cátodos de las válvulas excitadoras, verás en imágen las resistencias susodichas marcadas con asteriscos (*), estas deben provocar la caída de tensión necesaria para la realimentación adecuada, y disipan bastante potencia, he tenido el ampli en prueba durante varias horas y hasta ahí llegó el color (amarillento), y no más, también los valores se han mantenido estables, igualmente una vez finalizado el equipo iba a cambiarlas por unas de 4 watts.-
He notado que eres un hábil observador, te felicito.-
Ver Imágen



Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 20, 2014)

Terminé el pre de fono magnético Hi-Fi del canal B, y funciona correctamente  , luego proseguiré como les había mencionado, con el pre de fono magnetico hi-fi del canal A.-
Ver imágenes









Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## mastersur (Oct 21, 2014)

Estimado Gustavo, me encuentro en la etapa preliminar de construir un ampli a valvulas, este hilo fue una de las moivaciones para hacerlo.
Ahora mismo estoy definiendo la configuración del transformador de salida.
Vi que bobinaste los OT usando la mitad del carrete para cada seccíon complementaria del primario. ¿que ventajas tiene esa dispocicion de los bobinados? ¿_Me la recomendarías como superior a intercalar las secciones completas una sobre otra?, 
Con tu dispocición, ¿el flujo sobre el secundario es parejo por mas que el primario cubra la mitad de la superficie para cada hemiciclo de la señal?
Saludos cordiales y felicitaciones por tu trabajo, sobre todo por la prolijidad para bobinar, Viendo tu trabajo realmente me dan muchas ganas de ponerme manos a la obra.
Abrazo
Mariano


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 21, 2014)

mastersur dijo:


> Estimado Gustavo, me encuentro en la etapa preliminar de construir un ampli a valvulas, este hilo fue una de las moivaciones para hacerlo.
> Ahora mismo estoy definiendo la configuración del transformador de salida.
> Vi que bobinaste los OT usando la mitad del carrete para cada seccíon complementaria del primario. ¿que ventajas tiene esa dispocicion de los bobinados? ¿_Me la recomendarías como superior a intercalar las secciones completas una sobre otra?,
> Con tu dispocición, ¿el flujo sobre el secundario es parejo por mas que el primario cubra la mitad de la superficie para cada hemiciclo de la señal?
> ...



Estimado Mariano, para contestarte correctamente debes tu decirme a que te refieres específicamente cuando dices " a intercalar las secciones completas una sobre otra ", te pido que des una explicación mas detallada para responderte mejor.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## mastersur (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola Gustavo! gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
cuando digo eso me refiero a bobinar de la manera tradicional, una sección del primario que cubra toda la superficie del carrete, luego una sección del secundario cubriendo esta y así hasta completar los devanados.
¿me explico?

Saludos !!!


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 22, 2014)

mastersur dijo:


> Hola Gustavo! gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
> cuando digo eso me refiero a bobinar de la manera tradicional, una sección del primario que cubra toda la superficie del carrete, luego una sección del secundario cubriendo esta y así hasta completar los devanados.
> ¿me explico?
> 
> Saludos !!!



Mariano, en base a lo que explicas, encontrarás respuesta a tu pedido, en este post, pero mucho más atrás, página 3 mensaje#41.-
Fíjate aquí abajo, y precisamente en IMG 032 rar y IMG 033 rar, que ahí están los detalles constructivos y el porque de bobinar el primario con esas características.-
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/713124/ _

 Si después de lo que  leas te quedan dudas, preguntá, no hay problema.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## mastersur (Oct 23, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Mariano, en base a lo que explicas, encontrarás respuesta a tu pedido, en este post, pero mucho más atrás, página 3 mensaje#41.-
> Fíjate aquí abajo, y precisamente en IMG 032 rar y IMG 033 rar, que ahí están los detalles constructivos y el porque de bobinar el primario con esas características.-
> 
> 
> ...



Releeré todo gustavo.
Ordenaré un poco las ideas y después iré con cosas mas concretas.

Abrazo!


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 29, 2014)

He comenzado la construcción del pre de fono magnético del canal A.-
Aquí van las imágenes del avance.-










Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 30, 2014)

Mientras lo llevan a moderación ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ESPECTACULAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 8, 2014)

Bueno, he terminado el pre de fono magnético Hi-Fi del canal restante (canal A -1-), lo he probado a escuchas (los 2 canales ) y funciona de maravillas, la prueba la hice con un LP original, año 1986, de Tina Turner: Break every rule, suena muy bien, los 2 canales han sido medidos en todas las tensiones que prescribe el circuito y han sido las correctas , he tomado la decisión que por practicidad y que con la dificultad de alimentar un par de relays inversores, y teniendo en cuenta el ruido que pueda generar, haré los 2 pre de micrófono, que después de todo era como estaba planteado al principio, como verán ustedes los zócalos respectivos para las válvulas 5879 ya estaban previamente montados, y también la sub-fuente de alimentación.-
Esto continúa ..............













Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2014)

Mensaje temporal 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-530900991-capacitores-de-alta-precision-_JM_


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 18, 2014)

Luego de un breve impasse, he terminado el pre de micrófono del canal B (2), si logro hacerme un poco de tiempo el fin de semana, comenzaré el armado del pre de micrófono del canal A (1).-
Ver Imágenes







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 23, 2014)

Bueno, je,je,  ,por fin terminé el último pre del equipo !!!  .-
Todo funciona Ok, ahora me falta armar la llave selectora de entradas con los respectivos pre y las correspondientes entradas, los mezcladores, los vúmetros y alguna que otra cosa más.-
Ah...., me olvidaba, también me falta la 4ta y última entrega de " El porqué de la elección de este circuito ".-
Ver imágenes













Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diepalmieri (Dic 24, 2014)

Felicitaciones Gustavo!!!!! Ya falta muy poco!!!!
FELIZ NAVIDAD y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO para vos también!


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 2, 2015)

Ya he concluído todo lo que anteriormente les había comentado que me faltaba , terminé las conexiones de todas las entradas,la llave selectora de entradas, la llave mono/estéreo, el mezclador mic/cd, termine tambien de montar en las inversoras traseras la conexión y armado de componentes para realimentación negativa para bobina movil de 4 Ω, antes estaba nada más conectado para 8 Ω ,  por ahora todo funciona perfectito, perfectito, mañana saco fotos y las publico, hoy monté los vúmetros definitivamente, y para su funcionamiento empleé un circuito que me recomendó *Crimson* , hoy los armé, y mañana los voy a probar y calibrar.-

*Crimson Circuit *:aprobacion!









Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2015)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Ya he concluído todo lo que anteriormente les había comentado que me faltaba , terminé las conexiones de todas las entradas,la llave selectora de entradas, la llave mono/estéreo, el mezclador mic/cd, termine tambien de montar en las inversoras traseras la conexión y armado de componentes para realimentación negativa para bobina movil de 4 Ω, antes estaba nada más conectado para 8 Ω ,  por ahora todo funciona perfectito, perfectito, mañana saco fotos y las publico, hoy monté los vúmetros definitivamente, y para su funcionamiento empleé un circuito que me recomendó *Crimson* , hoy los armé, y mañana los voy a probar y calibrar.-
> 
> *Crimson Circuit *
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123051
> ...


Hola a todos , acaso lo VU meter enpleado sea un poco "duro" o mejor poco sensible es possible agregar mas diodos en serie con lo diodo que estas conectado en paralelo con lo capacitor electrolitico(10uF) , eso porque ese diodo granpea o limita la tensión en 0,7 Voltios maximos  lo que en alguns casos puede  no permitir  la total defleción de la aguja del VU quando ese es poco sensible.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola Daniel, esos vúmetros están probados en la práctica con los de 200uA, que son casi un estándar en la industria del audio:





Evolucionan bien, aún a bajo volumen tienen movimiento apreciable, luego se "planchan" en la máxima potencia:




Están en este bicho, por ejemplo:







Saludos C


----------



## DAXMO (Ene 3, 2015)

Hola Gustavo, felicitaciones por todo el trabajo y feliz año, para el circuito podes usar si no diosos 1N4148, consumen menos creo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 23, 2015)

Adelanto de imágenes del amplificador terminado  , por supuesto que he cambiado las perillas de mi abuelo por otras un poco mas modernas, las cuales tampoco son las definitivas, dado que haré mecanizarlas a mi gusto, también falta hacer la litografía del frente u otro método, y el mueble donde alojarlo.

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo 


pd:  *" Muchísimas Gracias a todos por los Me Gusta y Las Felicitaciones"*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 24, 2015)

Es un verdadero placer ver la excelente pulcritud con la que realizas éstos montajes valvulares. La electrónica NO sólo consiste en estética, sino además en eficacia (obtener buenos resultados dinámicos ) y ésto sólo lo consiguen unos cuantos maestros entre los que te incluyo y que haceis de la electrónica además de ciencia, arte. En el foro hay GRANDES maestros en el montaje con componentes de estado sólido, así como grandísimos técnicos, omito nombrarlos pues seguro que me dejo alguno y no sería justo, pero a mis 49 años ( no suelo hablar de mi vida privada ) y después de 30 años de electrónico industrial y técnico de Telefónica de España ( vosotros la conoceis como Movistar ) por oposición nacional desde 1988, además de Abogado ( tengo las dos profesiones ) no puedo dejar de renunciar acceder al foro a diario ( a consta de mi ocio y descanso ) para disfrutar y aprender de todos vosotros. Enhorabuena y un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 24, 2015)

Todo muy lindo Gustavo peeeeero...

Eeeepa!!!. No se asuste muchacho que no lo voy a retar!!!

Peeeeero... Esperamos especificaciones y mediciones como todo buen trabajo lo exige, y más si ese trabajo apunta a ser HI-FI!!! No solo de percepciones vive el hombre!!!

Felicitaciones!!!

Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 24, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Todo muy lindo Gustavo peeeeero...
> 
> Eeeepa!!!. No se asuste muchacho que no lo voy a retar!!!
> 
> ...



 Es cierto, pero primero haré el frente y el luego el mueble, mas tarde y con mucha tranquilidad, realizaré las mediciones correspondientes para corroborar las especificaciones Hi-Fi que RCA cita para dicho circuito y que publicaré luego, y dentro de la 4ta y última entrega de " el porque de la elección de este circuito ".-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 1, 2015)

Gustavo que excelente trabajo hiciste! Me deleito mucho en leer los post que has publicado acerca de este excelente trabajo que has realizado. Muy pronto vas a tener noticias mías acerca del favor que te comenté. Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 14, 2015)

Aquí pueden apreciar una prueba del amplificador integrado terminado, usando en este caso la entrada para CD player.-
Al principio verán que los halos azules de las válvulas de potencia 7027A están estáticos, esto muestra que están trabajando en clase A (dentro de la corriente de reposo), luego cuando voy incrementando la señal de entrada, se llega al punto de corte de la corriente de placa, y el amplificador comienza a trabajar en clase B, y ahí se aprecian las intermitencias de los halos azules, producto del corte de dicha corriente de placa.-





Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 1, 2015)

Aquí va una muestra del amplificador funcionando con los pre de fono magnético, se ha usado una bandeja giradiscos Stanton mod. T92-usb, direct drive, con cápsula magnética stanton mod. 500-V3, se ha hecho la prueba con un disco long play (vinilo), de época, original, " Brothers in arms " de Dire Straits, y se ha elegido el tema " Money for nothing ".-

Espero que sea de vuestro agrado .-

*¡¡¡ Felices Pascuas !!!*

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 3, 2015)

Ese "blue-glowing" me encanta!!!

Un abrazo Gustavo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2015)

Lo vi y me  encantó  , pero no quise decir nada  ya que me criticaron por hacerte amolar los culotes de las lámparas


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo vi y me  encantó  , pero no quise decir nada  ya que me criticaron por hacerte amolar los culotes de las lámparas



DOSME, no fue una crítica!!! , solo mencioné que era mucho riesgo rebanar la guía culote de las válvulas para colocar los leds, y que yo no me animaba a hacerlo por el temor de romperlas, y de hecho no lo hice en mi amplificador; pero también dije que quedaban muy atractivas a la vista en el amplificador de Luis Eduardo .-

En mi Amplificador lo que se ve en las imágenes y videos de este post, y precisamente en las válvulas de potencia, es* fluorescencia azul (blue glow)*, *fenómeno totalmente** natural*, creo que a eso se refería Luis Eduardo.-

Aprovecho la oportunidad para explicar el fenómeno* Blue Glow*:

Generalmente las válvulas de potencia, que se emplean en recepción y audio ( 6AQ5,  6V6, 6L6-G-GB-GC, 5881, 7027A, 6550, 7591, 7868, 8417, KT66-88-90-120-150, EL84, EL34, etc.), muestran una vez que la válvula esta caldeada y se aplica la tensión de placa, una fluorescencia azul profundo (blue glow), esto se observa en el interior de la placa, sobre la superficie interna del tubo de vidrio y en los aisladores y soportes de mica, la causa de este efecto sería atribuida al choque de electrones sobre rastros de cobalto en la placa de la válvula, los electrones al impactar sobre las moléculas de cobalto hace que emitan fotones del color del que estamos hablando y se produzca dicha fluorescencia azul, este fenómeno no resulta para nada perjudicial para la válvula, al contrario es un fenómeno natural, y aparte muy agradable a vista.-

Este efecto se nota y se aprecia más, en las válvulas de mayor potencia, debido a las altas tensiones de placa que utilizan, desde 360 vcc hasta +- 600 vcc; por ende este efecto es mucho menos apreciable en las válvulas de menor potencia.- 

 En los amplificadores clase A donde la corriente de placa se mantiene prácticamente igual durante todo el ciclo, esta fluorescencia azul se mantiene constante, pero en los clase AB1, sucede igual  mientras funciona en clase A, pero al ir incrementado la señal de entrada y el amplificador comienza a funcionar en clase B, lugar donde se produce el corte de la corriente de placa en una porción del ciclo, la fluorescencia azul también se corta en la misma porción, y volverá a aparecer junto a la corriente de placa en la porción de ciclo correspondiente venidero, originándose de esta manera un muy agradable efecto visual audiorítmico.-

Distinto y no hay que confundirlo, es cuando en las válvulas aparecen fluorescencias púrpura claro, tirando a rosa, esto significa que la válvula esta perdiendo vacío, y que al estar entrando aire, este se ioniza, de ahí, dicho color, al notar este efecto, sacar y cambiar la válvula, ya no sirve más, y se corre serio peligro de estropear el equipo donde esta alojada.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diepalmieri (Abr 5, 2015)

Espectacular Gustavo!!! Felicitaciones!!
Diego Palmieri


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 23, 2015)

Le comento que ya mandé a hacer el contra-frente del amplificador, mientras tanto y muy leeentameeente estoy escribiendo la 4ta Parte de "el Porque de la eleccción de este circuito", la verdad es que en estos momentos dispongo de muy poco tiempo, me falta también mandar a hacer el mueble, pero bueno, de a poco y cuando se pueda.-
Mientra tanto sigo disfrutando del amplificador, ahí van 3 imágenes, disfruten conmigo!!! 







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

Va quedando haaaaaaaarmoso che !  

  La iluminación verde de los Vú   ¿ No desentona levemente con al Blue Glowing ?   ...

 Mi aguela decía que verde con azul no  se juntaban


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 23, 2015)

Si me permite, a semejante máquina habría que ponerle una bandeja tocadiscos más pulenta!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

Aceptaría la de rezago


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 23, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Va quedando haaaaaaaarmoso che !
> 
> La iluminación verde de los Vú   ¿ No desentona levemente con al Blue Glowing ?   ...
> 
> Mi aguela decía que verde con azul no  se juntaban



Que va ser Dosme !!!, con el blue glow no puedo hacer nada, es natural vió ,y con los vúmetros, los cuales no podía conseguir analógicos de buen tamaño, Vudusa ( Leopoldo Nemec) se apiadó de mi y me vendió 2 que tenía reservados para el mismo, estos vienen con unas incandescentes verdes, son largas y finitas, imposible de cambiar , no hay más, o por ahora no se consiguen (problemas para importar), he visto anteriormente los mismos SEW con incandescentes naranjas.-
Abrazo!!!
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

A ver si la encuentro , una foto de un tubito hecho con dos leds azules en los extremos , y el tubito era de no me acuerdo que parte de las pantallas de celulares, enroscado . . . pero se veia precioso 

Saludos !


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 23, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver si la encuentro , una foto de un tubito hecho con dos leds azules en los extremos , y el tubito era de no me acuerdo que parte de las pantallas de celulares, enroscado . . . pero se veia precioso
> 
> Saludos !



Dosme, no me acuerdo donde y hace rato, (en la web), ví unos reemplazos de las incandecentes para los VU SEW ST-475 como los míos, eran leds azules montados en un pequeñito pcb, todo un lío para desarmar el VU y que no se rompa, pero poder, se puede, si lo encuentro nuevamente lo publico  .-
 Saludos!!!
 Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

Juro que vi azul , pero no lo encuentro , identico a éste (ver las 3 fotos y comentario ) :






			
				Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Hola Daniel no es un tubo comercial como tal, aunque los componentes de los que esta compuesto si lo son. En realidad yo lo arme con dos led de chorro de 10mm color verde y un poco de acetato reflectivo del que se usa para el back light de las pantallas LCD usadas en celulares, bien sirve el mismo plástico usado en pantallas similares, entonces se envuelven los led en un pequeño tubo hecho de este plástico que tiene una longitud de 4 cms, la tensión de alimentación es de solo 3 VDC y como solo son 2 led no es muy critico que trabajen en paralelo pues así los conecte.


 
Saludos !


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 23, 2015)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Si me permite, a semejante máquina habría que ponerle una bandeja tocadiscos más pulenta!



 Me la regalaron mis hijos para mi cumpleaños, no es una bandeja vintage, pero..., tiene salida directa de la capsula mágnetica, otra preamplificada con equalizadciòn RIAA, otra con salida digital USB para MAC o PC; Direct Drive de alto torque, velocidad de 33 1/3, 45, 78 rpm controlado electrónicamemte, freno electrónico, etc, etc, Aquì esta la página y sus caraterísticas completas :  http://www.stantondj.com/stanton-turntables/t92usb.html

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## diepalmieri (Abr 24, 2015)

Te vuelvo a felicitar por el trabajo Gustavo.
Y sobre gustos, no hay nada escrito, si al dueño le gusta como queda, es mas que suficiente.
A mi me gusta como queda el verde en los VU, me encanta. Tanto me gusta que mi ampli tiene LED's azules en los zocalos y queda muy bien con el verde de las EM80 y de los indicadores de encendido.
Les paso los datos de SEW, hoy los VU Meters vienen con LED's. Les paso los datos de esta empresa, contestan al toque...

Debbie Lin
Standard Electric Works Co., Ltd.
5F., No.105, JhongCheng Rd.,
TuCheng Dist., New Taipei City 23674
Taiwan (R.O.C.)
Tel:+886-2-2268-1528 ext.312
Fax:+886-2-2268-1529
URL:http://www.sew.com.tw

Entiendo que hay que ser abierto y saber escuchar las críticas, pero hay cosas que no se pueden criticar, como por ejemplo tu trabajo. Es algo que tenemos que corregir los Argentinos, y pasa en muchos ambitos.

Los pingos se ven en la cancha.....
Saludos,
Diego


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2015)

No sera vintage pero es una excelente bandeja...... y si encima te la regalaron tus hijos ya..........
Si se puede me gustaria donde obtuviste el valvulaje..... capacitores axiales, tubulares.... y algunas coas com las que vi o me parecio ver volumen por pasos? post 239 y244...


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 24, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> No sera vintage pero es una excelente bandeja...... y si encima te la regalaron tus hijos ya..........
> Si se puede me gustaria donde obtuviste el valvulaje..... capacitores axiales, tubulares.... y algunas coas com las que vi o me parecio ver volumen por pasos? post 239 y244...



 Pandacba, ahora me tengo que ir, luego, más tarde publico donde compre todo.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 24, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> No sera vintage pero es una excelente bandeja...... y si encima te la regalaron tus hijos ya..........
> Si se puede me gustaria donde obtuviste el valvulaje..... capacitores axiales, tubulares.... y algunas coas com las que vi o me parecio ver volumen por pasos? post 239 y244...



El primer cuarteto de RCA 7027A nos, y un par de 7199 Westinghouse las compré en Vudusa ( Leopoldo Nemec) , las 6CB6A, las 6EU7, las 5R4GYB, las 6EM7, y las 0A2 las compré a LU2DET (Mauro Fernandez), ambos excelentes personas.-

Luego como soy un poquitín obsesivo, compre otro cuarteto de 7027A RCA nos (fabricadas por  Sylvania), 8 7199 nos (4 Sylvania, 2 RCA, 2 G.E ), 6 6EU7 nos (RCA, Sylvania, G.E), todas estas las compre en U.S.A a :  www.vacuumtubesinc.com/.-

Los capacitores de polyester y polipropileno "Orange Drop" 5%, los electrolíticos "Sprague Atom",  los capacitores polipropileno metalizado "Solen Fast" 5%, los potenciometros "Alpha", y los conectores RCA gold, los compré en U.S.A a : Antique Electronic Supply https://www.tubesandmore.com/ .-

Todos los resistores "Vishay Dale" RN60 al 1% para armar el step series attenuator (control de volúmen), los resistores bobinados 1Ω 1% 5W no inductivos "Vishay Dale", los capacitores silver mica 5% "Cornell Dubilier" los compré en U.S.A a : www.mouser.com/‎ .-

La llave rotativa de alta precisión de 2 pisos y 24 posiciones ( para armar el step series attenuator) y llave de cambio de entrada de 2 polos y 6 posiciones son marca ELMA y estan fabricadas en U.S.A y las compré a ellos en forma directa : http://www.elma.com/en-eu/products/rotary-switches/audio-solutions/product-pages/a4-series-detail/ .-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2015)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> El primer cuarteto de RCA 7027A nos, y un par de 7199 Westinghouse las compré en Vudusa ( Leopoldo Nemec) , las 6CB6A, las 6EU7, las 5R4GYB, las 6EM7, y las 0A2 las compré a LU2DET (Mauro Fernandez), ambos excelentes personas.-
> 
> Luego como soy un poquitín obsesivo, compre otro cuarteto de 7027A RCA nos (fabricadas por  Sylvania), 8 7199 nos (4 Sylvania, 2 RCA, 2 G.E ), 6 6EU7 nos (RCA, Sylvania, G.E), todas estas las compre en U.S.A a :  www.vacuumtubesinc.com/.-
> 
> ...


Hola  estimado conpañero Don Gustavo Moretton , no te veo como un "poquitín obsesivo" y si mas como un "perfeccionista ao extremo" , para eso basta mirar en tu armaciones  la qualidad inpecable de todos conponentes enpleados .
!!!!Felicitaciones por tu trabajo , sin dudas mui mui prolijo !!!!! , una humirde sugerencia que dejo aca  serias agregar una caja mectalica toda perfurada tal como una tela asi en formato de  una tanpa superior en la parte de riba del chassis para protejer mejor las valvulas de vidrio contra qualquer eventual inpacto molesto .
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2015)

Genial material a la altura de las circunstancias y el armador, no hay cadena más fuerte que su eslabon más débil, y un buen trabajo se puede estropear por un solo componente que no este a la altura del resto.
El step volumen, va con la filosofia contructiva y de nada sirve buenar R y una llave mediocre o una llave de primera y resistencias comunes.....
Creo que simplemente te gusta trabajar bien y se nota y de ello también el resultado, si mal no recuerdo empezaste alla por el 2012 y se cumple una vez más "*Tiempo y paciencia, escenciales para cualquier logro*"
Mis sinceras felicitaciones, me encanta el audio valvular y los trabajos como el tuyo, he reparado muchos equipos, pero ahora con el tema importación esta complicado,
No alcance a traer mis añorados triodos 6C33 y sus zócalos,  pero bueno tengo esperanza en un futuro no muy lejano..
Gracias por responder


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 25, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Genial material a la altura de las circunstancias y el armador, no hay cadena más fuerte que su eslabon más débil, y un buen trabajo se puede estropear por un solo componente que no este a la altura del resto.
> El step volumen, va con la filosofia contructiva y de nada sirve buenar R y una llave mediocre o una llave de primera y resistencias comunes.....
> Creo que simplemente te gusta trabajar bien y se nota y de ello también el resultado, si mal no recuerdo empezaste alla por el 2012 y se cumple una vez más "*Tiempo y paciencia, escenciales para cualquier logro*"
> Mis sinceras felicitaciones, me encanta el audio valvular y los trabajos como el tuyo, he reparado muchos equipos, pero ahora con el tema importación esta complicado,
> ...



Mirá Pandacba!!!   , las 6C33  y sus zócalos las puedes conseguir aquí en Buenos Aires :  

 Válvula 6C33:  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-549285576-valvula-electronica-6s33-s-v-6c33-c-b-nos-nib-ulyanov-_JM_  .-   


 Zócalo 6C33: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-549286727-zocalos-de-porcelana-valvulas-6s33-s-v-6c33-c-b-pin-dorado-_JM_  .-


Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo  :


----------



## DAXMO (Abr 29, 2015)

Gustavo, una vez mas mis felicitaciones por el gran trabajo que hiciste, tu prolijidad no tiene limites....
Como se iluminan de azul esas válvulas!!!, increíble. Lo que quería decir respecto de los vúmetros para cambiar la iluminación, si te animas busca cerca de los vértices y siempre que la altura te lo permita, perforas por ej para colocar led de 4 mm de diámetro uno de cada lado así elejis color brillo intensidad, hasta se podría poner (rgb)...
Y es mas podes iluminar desde atrás (sin perforar) fabricando un contra frente con led también (retroiluminación) habría que probar que transparencia tiene el plástico de la carcasa.
Ideas nomas, consejo si los perforas hacelo muy despacio y vas tirando de la viruta de la mecha con los dedos, tratando que no entre al recinto del vu.

Un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2015)

Estuve viendo y vi que tambien vudusa tiene la 6C33C, la verdad que hace tiempo que no etraba por alli, y irando los sties donde compraste el resto del material,  me acorde que en otro disco que no tengo en uso actualmente, esta atestado de información, tanto, libros, manuales, esquemas de amplificadores valvulares, cabezales para quitarra, si mal no recuerdo alli debo tener la linea completa de Marshall, de Fender, de Gibson y varias más, fotos, planos de gabinetes, frentes, accesorios herrajes etc etc...
Material como resistores capacitores inductores bobinas perillas catalogos por doquier para audio radio e instumentación y mucho más
Abundante info para el calculo de los trafos de salida segun configuraciones, datos de trafos de distintas marcas(originales y alternativos) monotnes de lugares en USA y europa para comprar material relativo, incluso casas que te venden elementos vitage para restauración..... un tiempo hice mucho de eso...
En fin me he abocado tanto al tema industrial en los últmos años, como que me "olvide" de todo eso
y a medida que se complico la importación como que me concentre aún más en el rubro industrial....

Asi que la verdad que me prendio de nuevo el bichito, y apenas haga tiempo pongo en marcha otra pc que tengo y a ver que tengo alli.....
Un gran saludo y gracias por la data de los tubos Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 3, 2015)

Gustavo ante todo mis respetos por tan pulido trabajo, de antemano si necesitas algo de Colombia, aqui todavían se consiguen algunos tubos!!!, esta pendiente el envío de los trafos que te comente, pero tengo que ver como le hago porque el envío esta endemoniadamente caro, igual ya veremos!!!


Nuevamente felicitaciones 

Bien hecho!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (May 5, 2015)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Gustavo ante todo mis respetos por tan pulido trabajo, de antemano si necesitas algo de Colombia, aqui todavían se consiguen algunos tubos!!!, esta pendiente el envío de los trafos que te comente, pero tengo que ver como le hago porque el envío esta endemoniadamente caro, igual ya veremos!!!
> 
> 
> Nuevamente felicitaciones
> ...



Estimado Luis Eduardo, cuando tu lo creas conveniente, me los envías, y yo te los bobino a nuevo, pero habría que ver, si no te sale más económico que yo te los haga totalmente nuevos, acá consigo laminación grano orientado M4, tienes el costo extra de la laminación, pero te ahorras el envío de ida, hay que sacar números  .- Estamos al habla.-
Muchas Gracias por tus comentarios !!! 
Abrazo !!!
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 7, 2015)

Luego de haber testeado el par de válvulas de potencia 6550 Tung-Sol (NOS), originales, hechas en U.S.A, ver: Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas, procedí según como les había escrito en el post referido, la idea de probar este par a modo de experimento en mi amplificador, y así lo hice, saque el par de potencia 7027A del canal A (izquierdo) y coloqué el par de 6550, estas válvulas son más potentes que las 7027A (42 Wa contra 35 Wa),  y tienen casi el doble de transconductancia (11000 µmhos contra 6000 µmhos) razón por la cual reajusté la tensión de bias (-40Vcc original) en -47 Vcc para dicho canal, con el objeto de tener una corriente de reposo de 48 mA para cada 6550, caso contrario dicha corriente hubiera rondado los 80 mA para cada tubo, entrando en una zona peligrosa para la integridad de ellos, y aparte para mantener +- la misma corriente de reposo que el otro canal con 7027A.-
Una vez ajustado los nuevos valores, hice la prueba con un CD, todo salió Ok, la verdad suenan excelentes, y aparte les sobra mucho paño, son un caño !!! 
Ya saqué las 6550 y volví a colocar las 7027A correspondientes a dicho canal, todo a vuelto a su normalidad.-

Subí un video a youtube, luego lo paso a Foros de Electrónica.com













Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2015)

Hola gustavo, me imagino que tras estos resultados estaras pensando en darles uso, esos tubos son notables y hay mucha historia tras de ellos, derivada de la 6L6 para ser usada como servo inicialmente más potente y estable que la mencionada, en una época que no vivimos pero que existió, donde los europeos patentaron el pentodo, siendo de esa parte del mundo la KT88 su mejor exponente que si fue diseñada para audio.....
Son grandes tubos, y como vos bien marcas se nota la diferencia a pesar de que supuestamente a nivel audible la direrencia de pontencia no seria tan perceptible, pero suena distinta por eso imagino que algo haras, muy buen aporte y bien documentado, hasta la próxima


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 4, 2015)

Como les había dicho en el #281, subí un video del experimento realizado con un par de válvulas 6550 en el canal A (izquierdo), espero sea de vuestro agrado  .-







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## 5y3gt (Jul 22, 2015)

Impresionante trabajo, felicidades!!!.
En plan modesto, ya que el nivel de las aportaciones de este hilo es tremendo por parte de todos los que han participado, os dejo una aclaración, si me la permitiís.
Se comenta que las 6P3S rusas son copias de las 6L6 americanas y asi es efectivamente. Solo aclaro, que se copiaron CON LICENCIA, no fué una copia ilegal.
Me  ha gustado mucho este post. creo que me va a servir como referencia para mis proximos montajes.
Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 4, 2015)

Experimento: Operación Clase A Single

Ya saben los que siguen este post y para los que no también, que se trata de un amplificador integrado estéreo valvular de 50 W rms por canal, que opera en conexión push-pull, Clase AB1.-
Para este experimento he retirado una de las dos válvulas de potencia 7027A de cada canal.-
Es obvio que las conexiones push-pull de cada canal han quedado totalmente desequilibradas al faltarle uno de los dos dispositivos de salida, sin embargo y si bien con una potencia disminuida, el amplificador se escucha excepcionalmente muy bien en ambos canales, esto es posible gracias a las bondades de sus transformadores de salida, "cuyos núcleos no se saturan" soportando cada uno +- 60 mA de corriente continua sin compensación alguna, debido  a la falta de corriente anódica (de sentido contrario con respecto de la otra) en una de las dos ramas del primario por la ausencia de su respectiva válvula.- 
Teniendo en cuenta que es un amplificador clase AB1,  manteniendo la señal de entrada con un swing apropiado para no hacer entrar al corte a la única válvula de salida, este amplificador en estas circunstancias se comporta como un clase A single.-
Ver Adjuntos











Espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado 

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 3, 2015)

Nunca me olvidé, había dejado pendiente el tema desde la página 9, ahora con un poco más de tiempo, lo retomo 

*El porqué de la elección de este circuito, 4ta parte “A”*

Para leer esta 4ta“A”, es importante que se haya leído las partes 1, 2, y 3, las cuales se podrán encontrar en este mismo post en los siguientes mensajes publicados con anterioridad y que ha saber son : 

 1ra parte:   Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

2da parte:  Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

3ra parte:  Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

Con todo lo visto hasta aquí, nos hace falta ver en primer lugar: 

* “La evolución de los audioamplificadores a válvulas”*

Es importante mencionar que antes del año 1937, los amplificadores de audio estaban diseñados sin importar en gran medida su calidad tonal (fidelidad), los cuales estaban concebidos de manera tal que el acoplamiento entre etapas sea a transformador, tanto en los previos, drivers, y como también en la inversión de fase en los amplificadores de disposición simétrica (push-pull), y en cuanto a los transformadores de salida, la respuesta de frecuencia en el mejor de los casos estaba comprendida entre los 100 Hz y los 10 kHz .-

Veamos circuitos típicos de aquella época con acoplamiento a transformador :

*AMPLIFICADOR “ THORDARSON ”  PUSH-PULL, CLASE A, 5 W rms,  CON TRIODOS DE POTENCIA TIPO “ 45 " Año 1934*

​

Este esquema de amplificador desarrollado por Thordarson (EEUU), y que data del año 1934, esta basado en tres etapas,  dos amplificadoras de tensión, y una de potencia, T1 es el transformador de acople inter-etapa entre los 2 triodos tipo56, y T2 es el trasformador de acople inter-etapa e inversor de fase entre el 2do triodo 56 y la etapa de potencia, comandada por un par de triodos tipo 45 conectados en push-pull, T3 es el transformador de salida de audio, y T4 es el transformador de poder .-


*AMPLIFICADOR “ RCA ” PUSH-PULL, CLASE A, 12W rms, CON TRIODOS DE POTENCIA TIPO “ 2A3 " Año 1937*

​


Este circuito publicado por RCA en su manual RC-12 del año 1937 muestra un amplificador push-pull clase A, de dos etapas, una amplificadora de tensión y la restante de potencia, T1 es transformador de acople inter-etapa e inversor de fase entre el triodo tipo 56 del amplificador de tensión y la etapa de potencia comandadas por un par de triodos 2A3 conectados en push-pull, T2 es el transformador de salida de audio, y T3 es el transformador de poder.-

Fin 4ta parte “A”

 Próximamente la 4ta Parte "B" 

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 8, 2016)

Hice otra prueba, del tema "I want to break free" (single remix) del CD "The Works" de "QUEEN" fotografié  las válvulas de potencia 7027A durante un pasaje de baja frecuencia de aproximadamente menos de 1 segundo, probablemente realizado con sintetizador, las tomas las tuve que hacer a alta velocidad, y alrededor de 7 fotogramas por segundo, luego de varios intentos, salió lo que quería.-
En las siguientes imágenes se pueden apreciar de forma lumínica y a los efectos meramente didácticos, que cuando una válvula está encendida (halos de fluorescencia azul) y fluye al máximo la corriente de placa, su par está prácticamente apagada, y circula muy poca corriente anódica, casi al corte, recordemos que este es un amplificador clase AB1.-
Mientras una tiene picos máximos de +-130 mA, la otra esta en los +- 15 mA.-
Cuando la corriente de placa es escasa la fluorescencia azul prácticamente desaparece.-
En el otro canal sucede exactamente lo mismo.-
Para la próxima voy a filmar esta experiencia, pero para que se note más, voy a grabar en un CD este pasaje de BF varias veces y luego reproducirlo en el amplificador, a los efectos de que se pueda apreciar mejor y de manera continua.-

*Todas encendidas (halos azules)*



*Derechas de cada canal apagadas, casi al corte*



*De nuevo, todas encendidas*



*Izquierdas de cada canal apagadas, casi al corte*




Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (May 14, 2016)

Continuación del último mensaje #287 :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1087123/ _
Como les había dicho y prometí  , hice este video con un segmento del tema"I want to break free" (single remix) del CD "The Works" de "QUEEN", este segmento, donde hay un pasaje musical de baja frecuencia, lo pasé del CD original al disco rígido de la PC con el programa Sound Forge, lo grabé en FLAC y repetí el segmento musical 7 veces, y luego lo grabé en CD para luego reproducirlo en el amplificador .-
Ustedes lo escucharán como 14 veces, dado que lo repetí 2 veces.-
Apreciarán que mientras en cada canal una válvula está con corriente de placa (encendida, halo azul), su par está al corte (apagada), y viceversa.-






Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 14, 2016)

Gustavo, si pones a Julio Iglesias y miras con tu mujer ese excelente amplificador ¡¡¡¡ Seguro que se pone cariñosa y triunfas !!!!. Déjamelo para los fines de semana que como decía Víctor Hugo " Con la edad se esfuman las pasiones".
Un saludo.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 15, 2016)

El porqué de la elección de este circuito, 4ta parte “B”

Para leer esta 4ta“B”, es importante que se haya leído por lo menos la 4ta parte "A" : 
_Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi_
En la misma para quienes quieran, podrán encontrar las direcciones de las partes 1,2,y 3.-

*EL PORQUE DE LA ELECCION DE ESTE CIRCUITO  4ta PARTE " B "*
Habíamos visto en la 4ta parte “A” los amplificadores acoplados a transformador, el último ejemplo de ellos es el  RCA  PUSH-PULL, CLASE A, 12W r.m.s, CON TRIODOS DE POTENCIA TIPO " 2A3 " ( año 1937).-
Tres años más tarde (1940) se publica en el manual RCA RC14 prácticamente el mismo amplificador con un poco menos de potencia,  10 W contra 12 W, pero ya con acoplamiento a RC.-
*Veamos el circuito:*



Se aprecia que la inversión de fase (que en el  circuito anterior es a transformador) ahora está producida por el segundo triodo del tubo 6N7, y donde las señales desfasadas atacan las  respectivas  grillas de los triodos de potencia 2A3 a través de C5 y C6, con este adelanto de usar acoplamientos RC, se logró abaratar costos, y generar menor distorsión que usando transformadores para acoplar etapas.-
Sin embargo y a pesar de este avance, el uso de triodos de potencia era un escollo a salvar, dado su escasa sensibilidad a potencia.-
Con el objeto de aumentar la potencia, el desarrollo de los tetrodos de potencia para recepción y audio no constituyó un avance significativo, estos generaban emisión secundaria de placa, provocando una caída abrupta de la corriente anódica en una porción de su curva característica, generando distorsión, caída de potencia, e inestabilidad,  su uso en recepción y audio fue muy limitado.-
Aproximadamente desde, y a partir del año 1929 , un paso importante fue el desarrollo de los pentodos, a los que se les agregó un electrodo entre la placa y la grilla pantalla, que se denominó grilla supresora, y que permitió superar el problema de la emisión secundaria de los tetrodos, lográndose de esta manera un muy alto factor de amplificación (µ) en pentodos para baja señal  y una muy alta sensibilidad a potencia en pentodos para salida de audio, de estos últimos podemos citar para el año 1930, el desarrollo del  tipo 59, zócalo de 7 pines, 2,5 vca/vcc de calefactor, y 3 W rms de potencia en clase A simple, para el año 1932, su evolución, el tipo 2A5, zócalo de 6 pines, de iguales características y prestaciones, pero más flexible, que luego a su vez  derivó en el año 1935 en el archiconocido tipo 6F6, zócalo octal, y 6,3 vca/cc de calefactor, de exactamente iguales prestaciones que su antecesor.- El pentodo neto de potencia, prontamente fue superado  por los de haces electrónicos dirigidos, salvo honrosas excepciones que perduraron en el tiempo, como los tipos europeos EL84 y EL34.-
Entre los años 1935 y 1936, se desarrolló un nuevo tipo de válvula de potencia para salida de audio, que se denominó tetrodo, o pentodo de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos, donde se suplantó la grilla supresora del pentodo de potencia tradicional, por dos placas confinadoras de electrones (beam plates), y a las espiras de la grilla (g1), y las de la grilla pantalla (g2), se las alineó paralelamente y en un mismo plano, permitiendo la formación de haces electrónicos directos desde el cátodo hacia la placa, la más emblemática, y famosa, aparte de ser la primera en desarrollarse en el año 1936, fue la 6L6, zócalo octal, 6,3 vca/vcc de calefactor, y 10,8 W rms en clase A simple, luego en el mismo año le siguió la 6V6, zócalo octal, 6,3 vca/vcc de calefactor, y 5,5 W rms en clase A simple, de ahí en más, todas las válvulas americanas derivaron en mayor, o menor potencia a partir de estos dos modelos, lo mismo sucedió con la inglesa KT66.-
 Tomando como similares en tamaño, estructura, forma, y cantidad de material, los de potencia por haces electrónicos dirigidos entregan mayor potencia y menor distorsión por armónicas impares  que los pentodos de potencia netos.-
Si bien con los pentodos de potencia, netos o por haces, ya se habían solucionado los problemas de alcanzar mayores potencias, estos distorsionan  más que los triodos, la configuración push-pull  para ambos casos anula casi prácticamente la distorsión por armónicas pares, ahora si bien en los triodos la distorsión por armónicas impares es relativamente baja, en los pentodos es alta, para subsanar este inconveniente,  se incorporó el uso de la realimentación negativa (NFB, negative feed-back).-

*El amplificador "Williamson"*
 Ya teniendo los circuitos acoplados a RC, la potencia brindada por los pentodos,  y el uso de realimentación negativa para bajar la distorsión, ¿ que está faltando todavía para lograr un amplificador de alta fidelidad ?, la respuesta es, lograr tener un eficiente transformador de salida  de audio, cuya respuesta a frecuencia sea de por lo menos de 20 Hz a 20 Khz.-
Todas estas cualidades para lograr un amplificador de alta fidelidad, fueron  desarrolladas  y llevadas a cabo por el Ingeniero inglés David Theodore Nelson Williamson, quien publicó en 1947 una serie de artículos en la revista Wireless world, acerca del estudio y desarrollo de un amplificador de alta fidelidad, esta serie de notas tuvo impacto mundial, y su amplificador se hizo famoso y popular, simplemente  es conocido como el amplificador Williamson, y fue la piedra basal para el comienzo de la alta fidelidad en amplificadores de audio.-
*Veamoslo:*




Se aprecian todos los acoplamientos entre etapas a RC, si bien las válvulas de potencia son pentodos/tetrodos por haces KT66, estas están conectadas en modo triodo, pueden apreciar también el lazo de realimentación negativa que parte desde uno de los dos terminales del bobinado secundario del transformador de salida de audio, y que se conecta con el cátodo del 1er triodo amplificador de señal por medio de R25, la potencia de este amplificador es de 15 W rms, y la THD a máxima potencia es de 0,1 %, estos excelentes valores fueron posibles también por un nuevo diseño, y forma de construcción de su transformador de salida, donde sus bobinados están divididos en 18 galletas interpuestas, 10 para el primario, y 8 para el secundario, y su generoso núcleo acorazado de 20 cm2 de sección, empleando laminación de acero al silicio grano orientado, de 50 mm de rama central, y 40 mm de apilado.-

*Veamos el esquema del transformador de salida de audio Williamson:*

 

*Veamos ahora un amplificador Williamson, construído en el año 1949:*



Continuará…..,  próximamente la 4ta parte “C” 

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 12, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Se me ocurre que tal vez deberías haber diseñado los pasos de atenuación un poco mas pequeños (1dB) en la zona donde calculás que vas a usar mas frecuenmente el control de volumen. Eso te permitiría un ajuste "mas delicado" del nivel del ampli que lo que tenés ahora (2dB es el estándar de tamaño de paso en TV y car-audio... y a *mi* gusto es un poco mucho ).



Hola a todos ,compré un rotary swicht de 23 posiciones y dos pisos .Pretendo hacer un atenuador de volumen de 100k Log ,que irá montado en el pre Valvular Hi End ,DR jagodic  .El tema es que no se como calcular las resitencias de paso y que escala de atenuación tomar.
El amigo Zoidberg aconseja tomar paso de 1 db en la zona donde mas se usa .Esto creeria seria en la zona media del pote.No tengo idea como empezar.En la red encontré una calculador de resitencias:

http://rssconsultancy.co.uk/shunt.html


PdR Zoidberg ,déme una mano con el caculador .Nose como eligir la escala de atenuacion en db ,para que sea logaritmica y se adapte a los valores estandar de resitencias metal film al 1%.
Adjunto imagen de la llave :


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 12, 2017)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola a todos ,compré un rotary swicht de 23 posiciones y dos pisos .Pretendo hacer un atenuador de volumen de 100k Log ,que irá montado en el pre Valvular Hi End ,DR jagodic  .El tema es que no se como calcular las resitencias de paso y que escala de atenuación tomar.
> El amigo Zoidberg aconseja tomar paso de 1 db en la zona donde mas se usa .Esto creeria seria en la zona media del pote.No tengo idea como empezar.En la red encontré una calculador de resitencias:
> 
> http://rssconsultancy.co.uk/shunt.html
> ...



Estimado Cantoni11 : Si prestaras mas atención, no debieras pedir nada, solo hay que buscar,  en este mismo Post publiqué la tabla de valores standard para los atenuadores Elma/Gold Point que armé en escala logaritmica, de la manera que la atenuación se asemeje a la forma de como escuchan nuestros oídos : 
La tabla esta hecha por ELMA rotary Switches /Gold Point, líderes en U.S.A.-
*Ver miniatura de adjuntos
Pagina 7 mensaje #138 :* _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/838183/ _

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 13, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Estimado Cantoni11 : Si prestaras mas atención, no debieras pedir nada, solo hay que buscar,  en este mismo Post publiqué la tabla de valores standard para los atenuadores Elma/Gold Point que armé en escala logaritmica, de la manera que la atenuación se asemeje a la forma de como escuchan nuestros oídos :
> La tabla esta hecha por ELMA rotary Switches /Gold Point, líderes en U.S.A.-
> *Ver miniatura de adjuntos
> Pagina 7 mensaje #138 :* _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/838183/ _
> ...



Gracias Rorschach,muy atento.

Los valores comerciales de resitencias de Metal-Film al 1% ,que se consiguen aquí son:

1- 1.2 -1.5 -1.8 -2.2 -2.7 -3.3 -3.9 -4.7 -5.6 -8.8 -8.2 -9.1 (esta última creo no la comercializan).-

Por supuesto son  unidades ,de ahí los múltiplos de éstas.Considerando el cuadro de Elma tendria algo como en el dibujo.El tema es que algunos valores se aproximan ,pero otros están lejos del valor correspondiente.Es ahí mi duda ,la curva cambiará pero nose cuanto.Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2017)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gracias Rorschach,muy atento.
> 
> Los valores comerciales de resitencias de Metal-Film al 1% ,que se consiguen aquí son:
> 
> ...



Mira yo compré los resistores según los valores óhmicos de las tablas, y los conseguí todos, son marca* Vishay Dale*  -modelo RN60D- potencia ¼ W Military spects, ½ W Commercial spects- tolerancia 1% 100ppm.- Estos resistores los compré en U.S.A en la firma Mouser Electronics : http://www.mouser.com/

En este post, página 7 mensaje # 122. puedes ver los resistores y como armé los atenuadores: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/837588/ _

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 14, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Mira yo compré los resistores según los valores óhmicos de las tablas, y los conseguí todos, son marca* Vishay Dale*  -modelo RN60D- potencia ¼ W Military spects, ½ W Commercial spects- tolerancia 1% 100ppm.- Estos resistores los compré en U.S.A en la firma Mouser Electronics : http://www.mouser.com/
> 
> En este post, página 7 mensaje # 122. puedes ver los resistores y como armé los atenuadores: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/837588/ _
> 
> ...



Gracias Rorschach."Pero la idea era montarlo con resitencias comerciales al 1% metal-film de las conseguibles en el país".Comprar en mouser se me hace muy oneroso,Quizas me salga mas que la llave .Aqui con $50 compro mas de 50 resitencias al 1% metal-film-.-
Pienso se puede hacer ,pero no estoy seguro.Al no ser el valor exacto los pasos no serán presisos en la escala ,pienso.
La persona que me  vendio  la llave ,me tiró una lista de valores(dentro de los conseguibles) para formar un pote de 150K Log,pero quisiera saber de que estan correctos.-

68
120
390
270
680
680
1k2
1k2
1k8
2k2
2k7
3k3
4k7
5k6
6k8
8k2
10k
12k
15k
18k
22k
33k

La cuestión ,es que nose si con estos valores responde a la curva logaritmica y menos si la escala está bien .Si alguien sabe como se calcula ,se lo agradeceria .saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2017)

@cantoni11
Yo que vos buscaría que me prestaran el libro "Small Signal Audio Design - 2ed" de D. Self por que tiene un capítulo dedicado a los controles de volumen y ahí muestra como se puede hacer una planilla Excel para calcular todos los puntos del atenuador, calcular las dieferencias con los valores reales, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2017)

Si mi memoria no falla (Cosa bastante probable) *Crimson* publico un calculador de atenuador de pasos.


----------



## crimson (Sep 15, 2017)

Es para vúmetros, pero calculo que puede servir para otros fines inconfesables...

Recopilacion de circuitos para construir VUmetros

Saludos C


----------



## fanela (Mar 13, 2018)

Caro Rorschach, perdone por salir del tema... Pero la inductancia 8Hy por 300ma que a bobinado usted, cada capa esta aislada con mylar correcto. Mi pregunta es? 
En los inductores (choque) todas las capas tienen que estar aislada?? o no necesariamente...
Saludos y Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

fanela dijo:


> Caro Rorschach, perdone por salir del tema... Pero la inductancia 8Hy por 300ma que a bobinado usted, cada capa esta aislada con mylar correcto. Mi pregunta es?
> En los inductores (choque) todas las capas tienen que estar aislada?? o no necesariamente...
> Saludos y Muchas Gracias.


En las inductancias (Choques) *NO *es critica la aislación entre capaz de bobinado.
Un buen motivo para colocar el mylar sería la prolijidad del bobinado


----------



## fanela (Mar 13, 2018)

Muchas  Gracias  Fogonazo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 18, 2018)

fanela dijo:


> Caro Rorschach, perdone por salir del tema... Pero la inductancia 8Hy por 300ma que a bobinado usted, cada capa esta aislada con mylar correcto. Mi pregunta es?
> En los inductores (choque) todas las capas tienen que estar aislada?? o no necesariamente...
> Saludos y Muchas Gracias.



Aparte de como dice Fogonazo con respecto a la prolijidad, sucede que cuando bobinas con máquinas manuales y/o caseras, estas no tienen avance micrométrico, entonces es muy difícil bobinar una espira bien al lado y pegada a la otra, porque te engañan las espiras de la capa inferior, y se corre el riesgo que se te metan y caigan algunas espiras en la capa inferior a la que estas haciendo, y así sucesivamente, si pasa esto se corre el riesgo de tener espiras con mucha diferencia de potencial, por eso es bueno separar por capas con mylar, u otro papel aislante tipo presphan, en cambio si bobinas con una máquina automática, que tiene avance micrométrico, puedes bobinar a granel (sin aislar capas) sin grandes riesgos de que se te caigan las espiras, de esta manera en los inductores no necesariamente debes aislar capa a capa, aunque siempre es mejor .

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2018)

Hola a todos , lo ayslamento entre capas debe si sener hecho cuando la tensión desahollada es muy proxima de la maxima tensión de ayslamento permissible por la capa de barniz enpleyado en lo hilo de cubre.
Si la tensión desahollada rompe lo dielectrico del barniz enpleyado en lo hilo de cubre tenemos un corto circuito entre camadas del devanado y eso estropia lo transformador o inductor que sea.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Con los elementos que se disponen hoy en día no es nada difici hacer una bobinadora con avance automático


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 18, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , lo ayslamento entre capas debe si sener hecho cuando la tensión desahollada es muy proxima de la maxima tensión permissible por la capa de barniz enpleyado en lo hilo de cubre.
> Si la tensión desahollada rompe lo dielectrico del barniz enpleyado en lo hilo de cubre tenemos un corto circuito entre camadas del devanado y eso estropia lo transformador o inductor que sea.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Bien Daniel  ! , por eso es siempre mejor aislar capa a capa, a mano o con automática, todos los transformadores que fabrico llevan aislación capa por capa  !  .

Saludos desde Argentina !!!
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Bien Daniel  ! , por eso es siempre mejor aislar capa a capa, a mano o con automática, todos los transformadores que fabrico llevan aislación capa por capa  !  .
> 
> Saludos desde Argentina !!!
> Rorschach


!Si y como  "lo seguro murio de tan viejo"!...............
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Otra ventaja de poner aislación entre capa y capa ayuda también que el bobinado sea más homogeneo, no es lo mismo bobinar sobre una superficie ondeada que sobre una lisa, sobre todo al comienzo y al final de cada capa


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 18, 2018)

*Bobinados de transformadores hechos a granel  (sin aislación capa a capa) *

**

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Obvio que se puede hacer, yo personal arme miles de eso antes poder comprar una bobinadora, pero una cosa es armar una bobina para 220 a otra donde hay 500V a 1000V en juego, es algo que no se debe perder de vista.
Otra cosa que nadie menciono, que cuando se bobina sobre alambre siempre se producen "roces" que debilitan el esmalte y eso es algo que no se puede garantizar, en cambio al ailarlo como de debe se evitan este tipo de inconvenientes.
La foto de la derecha esta echo por alguién que es evidente que no tiene idea de como se hace un bobinado.
He bobinado hasta los driver de los viejos TV de tubo, cosa que nadie quiere hacer.

Este tipo de problemas no lo detecta quien hace uno que otro transformador cada tanto, distinto cuando se hacen lotes de distintos tipos de estos y hay que minimizar fallas.
Cuando más grueso el alambre menos posibilidad de que se dañe el problema esta en los alambres finos, cuando más fino es más delicado.
En mi caso somos tres generaciones entre técnicos e ingenieros que hemos trabajdo con tubos de todo tipo y hemos realizado miles de transformadores, tanto artesanales, como industrializados, donde la repetitividad de las carácteristicas es deseable donde no puede haber dispersión.
Muchos de esos, fueron exportados, solíamos tener un cámara donde se le hacía vacío para que la impreganación sea homogenea y luego se terminaba en autoclave.........
Ahora hay carretes plásticos, quisiera verlos tener que armar un carrete con prespan y luego bobinar sobre él.
Uno de mis tíos reparba la bobina de instrumentos de medición, y era excelente, quedaban perfectos.
Por mi parte el primer bobinado que hice, carretel de prespan armado, quedo como el primero


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Obvio que se puede hacer, yo personal arme miles de eso antes poder comprar una bobinadora........
> La foto de la derecha esta echo por alguién que es evidente que no tiene idea de como se hace un bobinado........
> 
> Por mi parte el primer bobinado que hice, carretel de prespan armado, *quedo como el primero *........



El primero lo fabrique yo, ja,.....  ver adjuntos : Construcción de un " Probador de Válvulas"


----------



## fanela (Abr 2, 2018)

Perdone por lo retraso... es que estaba fuera

Gracias por la respuesta Rorschach

fanela


----------



## Tricker (Feb 19, 2019)

Hola que tal, Rorschach he visto que ensamblaste tu amplificador a la vieja escuela, pero mi pregunta es la siguiente: hay alguna diferencia de funcionamiento si dicho amplificador es ensamblado en un circuito impreso con respecto al método antiguo de ensamblaje?. Personalmente es mejor en un circuito impreso, pero quería saber la opinión de alguien con experiencia como usted. Gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 20, 2019)

Las 2 maneras de hacerlos es correcta, el punto a punto te da la posibilidad de conectar tridimensionalmente los componentes, y que todas las conexiones a ground se puedan aplicar en una barra ómnibus, y esta al punto de mínimo potencial ( entrada ), y con ellos reducir al mínimo zumbidos, ruidos, y loops por masa, y los más importante es que con el sistema punto a punto se logra una disipación térmica ventajosa respecto del pcb, debido a las altas temperaturas que desarrollan las válvulas, sobre todo las de potencia.
A tener también en cuenta, que si se va a hacer un solo amplificador, el desarrollo de un pcb que no tenga problemas de ubicación de componentes para que no haya interferencias, oscilaciones, loops, problemas de disipación térmica en los zócalos de las válvulas soldados al impreso,* es bastante complejo*, y valdría la pena solo se si van a fabricar varios de ellos, igual sarna con gusto no pica  !!!

*Mcintosh, dejó de hacer valvulares punto a punto desde hace más de 40 años :*








*Atma-Sphere desde su fundación en 1976 sigue haciendo sus valvulares punto a punto :*



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Tricker (Feb 21, 2019)

Muy agradecido por su respuesta señor Rorschach. Tal ves, quizás, a lo mejor, por ay, en algún futuro lejano me fabrique este amplificador a tubos. No más para darme el gusto jeje.
Gracias.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 21, 2019)

Gustavo ¡¡¡¡ Qué placer saber de ti !!!!!! . 
Un abrazo.
P.D.: Se echan de menos por el foro tus sabios comentarios y tus "artefactos"..... Estos mozos de ahora sólo valoran los megawatios……...


----------



## Rorschach (May 5, 2019)

*1er service al amplificador del post :*

A los que siguen la publicación, algunos recordarán que cuando terminé las etapas de potencia y comencé con los preamplificadores, en imágenes se veía que los resistores de 120 K ohms 2 W ( uno por cada rama del push-pull ) de uno de los 3 lazos de NFB, y que son los que van de la placa de cada una de las válvula de salida 7027A al cátodo de cada una de las drivers 6CB6A, los cuales se veían de color amarillo tostado, lo que significaba que trabajaban muy calientes, lo hizo notar diegomj1973, y le contesté que sí, ya lo había notado, trabajaban muy calientes, y que más adelante los iba a cambiar, para los que no recuerdan la observación : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi, y luego mi respuesta :Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi.

Ya pasaron 6 años de terminado el amplificador, y la verdad, me olvidé de cambiarlos , hace un par de meses atrás cuando encendía el equipo y sin señal, notaba después del caldeo, un siseo, que iba y venía, y que era aleatorio, no le dí mucho apunte, pero con el tiempo el ruido se hizo mas importante, y notaba que en un canal había distorsión, sobre todo cuando le daba potencia, bueno, a revisar.....,.-
Del canal que distorsionaba, los dos resistores estaban fritos, y el siseo era un pequeño chisporroteo en uno de los resistores, los resistores del otro canal ya estaban próximos a morir y fuera de valor, así que había que cambiarlos a todos.-
Se ve que los resistores de 120K 2 W que compré en 2012 en Radio Aceto, no eran de la calidad y potencia deseada, después de recorrer muchas casas pude conseguir en Ruly Visión en Temperley, solo 2 de 120 K 2 W de carbón depositado, esto me alcanzó solo para un canal, para el otro canal armé 3 resistores  de 470 K  y uno de 560 K  en paralelo, cuyo nuevo valor es de : 122,42 K, estos de metal film y 3W.
Ahora el amplificador funciona correctamente, ya hace un mes, y los resistores toman una temperatura normal, si los de 120 K de carbón depositado, con el tiempo empiezan a embromar, los cambio por los armados en paralelo como hice en el otro canal.-
* imágenes del service :*





​

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## AmpliValvular (Ene 27, 2020)

Buenas todos! Alguien se ha armando este amplificador en España? De cuánto hablamos, las piezas son fáciles de encontrar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2020)

Salvo las propias válvulas y los transformadores, todo lo demás son componentes comunes.
Averigua por las válvulas, precio y como conseguirlas.
En este caso el autor del tema realizó personalmente los transformadores e inductor


----------



## AmpliValvular (Ene 28, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Salvo las propias válvulas y los transformadores, todo lo demás son componentes comunes.
> Averigua por las válvulas, precio y como conseguirlas.
> En este caso el autor del tema realizó personalmente los transformadores e inductor


Estos transformadores se pueden sustituir por toroidales? Los de alimentación y los de adaptación de impedancias?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2020)

AmpliValvular dijo:


> Estos transformadores se pueden sustituir por toroidales? Los de alimentación y los de adaptación de impedancias?


El transformador de alimentación: *SI*
Los de salida: *NO*
Inductor: *NO*

En el caso de que no te animes o no tengas ganas de hacerlos, podrías intentar conseguirlos en casas de música donde vendan equipos valvulares para, redundancia, músicos.


----------



## AmpliValvular (Ene 28, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El transformador de alimentación: *SI*
> Los de salida: *NO*
> Inductor: *NO*
> 
> En el caso de que no te animes o no tengas ganas de hacerlos, podrías intentar conseguirlos en casas de música donde vendan equipos valvulares para, redundancia, músicos.


A mí me gustaría hacerlo todo, desde la ignorancia todas las metas son posibles de alcanzar, a ver cuando me ponga a indagar por todo lo necesario no me de cuenta que es muy difícil para llevar a cabo. Thk Fogonazo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2020)

AmpliValvular dijo:


> A mí me gustaría hacerlo todo, desde la ignorancia todas las metas son posibles de alcanzar, a ver cuando me ponga a indagar por todo lo necesario no me de cuenta que es muy difícil para llevar a cabo. Thk Fogonazo!


Intenta hacer el inductor que es el mas sencillo con esa realización podrás ir ganando experiencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> "Los tornillos que sujetarán los vúmetros y los puentes de conexión que no están atornillados los soldé con estaño al chasis de acero inoxidable,para que esta soldadura quede fuerte y resistente, le apliqué ácido fosfórico con un hisopo en los lugares a soldar"


Hola a todos , a titulo de conocimento y curiosidad jo enpleyo ácido Fosforico para soldar  hilos de Nickelcromo ( resistencia de chuvero o resistores de potenzia) con estaño comun para electronica (60/40  Sn/Pb)) .
Basta mojar lo hilo de Nickelcromo en lo ácido Fosforico y soldar como si fuese cubre , jajajajajajajaja
Naturalmente lo hilo de Nickelcromo tiene que quedarse muy bien limpio antes de hacer esa operación (soldadura).
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (May 23, 2021)

*Prueba con 6L6GC General Electric (NOS)*

Desde el 2013, el amplificador funciona con los dos pares de salida 7027A (versión Hi-Fi de la 6L6GC, y 35 Wa) marca RCA, pero fabricadas por
Sylvania, se distinguen por ser el modelo STR387 (*S*pecial *T*est* R*equeriment), estos 2 pares de salida siguen por el momento funcionando bien, y con excelente potencia, es importante mencionar que el uso que le doy es poco, quizás como mucho, tres, o cuatro horas semanales.
Hace un tiempo, y antes de esta horrible pandemia, había conseguido a buen precio 4 pares de válvulas 6L6GC General Electric NOS (*N*ew *O*ld* S*tock) 30 Wa, y en estos días pasados hice una prueba para ver como funcionan estas válvulas el el amplificador.-

No he encontrado en la prueba diferencias entre las 7027A, y estas nuevas 6L6GC G.E., a máxima potencia, y con 450 Vcc en placas, estás no enrojecen, ni nada por el estilo.
Respecto del sonido (subjetividad), no encuentro diferencias.
Los parámetros, de tensión de placas (450 Vcc), de tensión de pantallas g2 (400 Vcc), y tensión de Bias (-40 Vcc), los he calibrado iguales entre los 2 tipos de válvulas (7027A / 6L6GC).-
Por su construcción, el blue glowing natural se dá en estas 6L6GC dentro de las placas, por eso es difícil percibirlo, situación distinta con las 7027A RCA (hechas por Sylvania) donde el blue glowing natural se produce entre las placas y el cristal, apreciándose mucho más este fenómeno.-

Imágenes :



































​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2021)

Asi que haciendo "tube rolling"..ehh???
No digás que no escuchás diferencia por que puede venir un audiófilo y le pone fuego al foro!!


----------



## Rorschach (May 24, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Asi que haciendo "tube rolling"..ehh???


Exacto Don Zoidberg, pero aclarando que no soy rolinga ! 
Un día de estos voy a mandar unas imágenes de todas las 7027A, 6L6G, 6L6GB, y 6L6GC que tengo, son un montón !  


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No digás que no escuchás diferencia por que puede venir un audiófilo y le pone fuego al foro!!


Siiii, llamemos por las dudas a los bomberos !!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 6, 2022)

*Modificación Ajuste de Bias*

Según imágenes anteriores : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi y circuito completo de la fuente de poder : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi se puede apreciar que dos potenciómetros de 100 K conectados en paralelo son para regular en forma independiente, la tensión de polarización negativa (bias) de los pares de salida de cada uno de los dos canales, si bien se puede ajustar cada canal, a cada par de salida le llega la misma tensión de bias, esto hace que si el par de salida está debidamente apareado no hay inconveniente, pero como con el uso, el desgaste de cada válvula no es parejo, una puede tomar más, o menos corriente de placa que la otra, y viceversa.
Entonces lo apropiado sería poder ajustar el bias para cada válvula, esto no es algo común, pero se hace, o bien para compensar por el uso en el tiempo, y/o para cuando las válvulas no se consiguen debidamente apareadas.
Así que decidí modificar la sub-fuente de bias, y colocar 4 potenciómetros de 200K en paralelo, uno para cada válvula de salida 7027A, en imágenes se aprecia el avance, con los 4 nuevos potes a colocar, sacando los dos anteriores, sacando el impreso de la sub- fuente, para luego montar en otro lugar, dado que allí se montará el nuevo conector para el otro canal, agujereados nuevos, conectores, misceláneas, etc., etc.
En la próxima publicación, diagrama circuito modificado, y nuevo avance.  



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach ​


----------



## Rorschach (May 17, 2022)

Tal cual como les había dicho en el mensaje anterior, publico los 2 diagramas de la fuente de poder, un diagrama como era antes, y otro tal cual es ahora luego de la modificación del Bias.  


​
*La sub-fuente de Bias de la fuente de poder ya está modificada, y probada, luego publico imágenes de la misma.

Esto continuará, dado que falta modificar el circuito de Bias en el amplificador.*


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (May 23, 2022)

Aquí van la imágenes que completan las primeras del mensaje # 327 de la fuente de poder, cuya sub-fuente de Bias ha sido modificada, y en correcto funcionamiento :




 
​*Esto continúa*, dado que ahora debo modificar en el amplificador las conexiones que llevan el Bias, antes una sola conexión para cada canal, y par de válvulas de salida 7027A, y ahora serán 2 conexiones para cada canal, es decir 4 regulaciones de Bias independientes para cada una de las 4 válvulas de salida 7027A.- 

Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 11, 2022)

*Modificación ajuste Bias en el Amplificador*



Rorschach dijo:


> *Esto continúa*, dado que ahora debo modificar en el amplificador las conexiones que llevan el Bias, antes una sola conexión para cada canal, y par de válvulas de salida 7027A, y ahora serán 2 conexiones para cada canal, es decir 4 regulaciones de Bias independientes para cada una de las 4 válvulas de salida 7027A.-




En el comienzo de la construcción del amplificador (Octubre de 2013), en el chasis ya había dejado montado el conector macho chasis para una futura modificación.


*BIAS ANTERIOR*












*Cables desoldados Bias anterior
*​


*CABLES, Y CONEXIONES BIAS ANTERIOR ELIMINADO
*​

*Continuará...... !!!! *



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach   

















​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> En el comienzo de la construcción del amplificador (Octubre de 2013), en el chasis ya había dejado montado el conector macho chasis para una futura modificación.



Cuando nos casamos , le hice firmar un acuerdo de divorcio


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 11, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando nos casamos , le hice firmar un acuerdo de divorcio




​


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Aquí van la imágenes que completan las primeras del mensaje # 327 de la fuente de poder, cuya sub-fuente de Bias ha sido modificada, y en correcto funcionamiento :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282650
> 
> ...


Esto me hace recordar el ajuste de bias que le hice por canal a mi equipo de uso diario Fisher 400

























Que buen trabajo Gustavo, felicitaciones!!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 12, 2022)

Muchas Gracias Luis Eduardo !
Citaste mi mensaje # 329, que es la modificación en la fuente de poder.
Pero mira el mensaje # 330, ahí estoy haciendo la modificación en el amplificador !
Abrazo !!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 16, 2022)

*Modificación ajuste Bias en el Amplificador (Ultima parte)

Ver 1era Parte  mensaje # 330*

Continuando :

Este es el diagrama actual de las etapas de potencia con la modificación del Bias (independiente para cada una de las válvulas de potencia)







*Nuevo cableado del Bias*








*Canal A*




*Canal B*





*Nuevo cable conexión entre fuente de poder y amplificador para Bias Canal A*









​A continuación se describe, y se muestra el calibrado independiente de cada válvula de potencia  para establecer la corriente de reposo en cada canal.

1) Se quitan las 2 rectificadoras 5R4 de la fuente poder, y a continuación se enciende el equipo.
2) Se calibran  los 4 potenciómetros de ajuste de Bias (Av1-Av2-Bv3-Bv4) que están en la fuente de poder para que suministren -40 Vcc a cada una de las válvulas de potencia 7027A.
3) Se apaga el equipo, y se colocan las rectificadoras 5R4 nuevamente en la fuente de poder.
4) Se enciende el equipo, y se deja caldear 10 minutos.
5) Se deja el amplificador con volúmen a 0 y la entrada en corto.
6) Se mide la tensión de cátodo de cada válvula en los terminales de testeo (Av1-Av2-Bv3-Bv4) que están en el amplificador, y luego se recalibra cada potenciómetro de ajuste de Bias hasta obtener 4 tensiones de cátodo iguales.
Como los resistores de cátodo (montados ex profeso) son de 1 Ohm 1%, la lectura en mV tomada en el tester, también la leemos en mA, de esta manera medimos y calibramos la  corriente de cátodo, que es igual a la corriente de placa, que es la que interesa.-
Cabe mencionar que en realidad con este método, la corriente de cátodo es la suma de la corriente placa, y la corriente de grilla pantalla (g2), pero como la corriente de grilla pantalla (g2)  es más o menos el 5% con respecto de la corriente de placa, es el método más utilizado.





*Canal A  Av1 :  48,1 mV = 48,1 mA*




*Canal A  Av2 :  48 mV = 48 mA*





*Canal B  Bv3 :  48 mV = 48 mA*





*Canal B  Bv4 :  47,9 mV = 47,9 mA*


*Las diferencias de +- 0,1 mV / mA es por la variación de la tensión de linea.*​
*Las válvulas que se usaron en esta ocasión son 6L6GC General Electric (NOS) apareadas en +- 5 % (Testeadas en Hickok 6000A), con esta nueva modificación, en "corriente de reposo" quedan apareadas prácticamente iguales.-*
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 





















​


----------

